# xx-sources

## xiphux

[edit]

As requested, here is a link for people who don't want to go hunting through this thread:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/xx-sources

The version in Sourceforge CVS is usually the most recent.

[/edit]

Not to steal anyone's fire, but since more and more people are posting kernel patchsets, I figured I'd jump on the bandwagon since my patchset has a couple things I don't really see in the others - namely, the extra reiser4 patches in http://thebsh.namesys.com/snapshots/2004.03.26/extra/ and the runtime selectable IO scheduler patches (which I haven't seen around here for some time).

It's yet another reiser4-based patchset, so it's still applied to 2.6.5.  It's got Nicksched v30d, cfq, elv-select, autoregulating swappiness, bootsplash, configurable jiffies and cflags, and some other random crap.

The files are here:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.5-xx17/

The full patch list is in the patch-series file. I've been doing this for a while, but this is the first public release, which is why the version is so high.

I also tried to implement isochronous scheduling in Nicksched.  However, my knowledge of the kernel scheduling code is limited, so it probably doesn't work.  Just ignore it or reverse it.

I have a bootscript that I use to manage my IO schedulers:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/init.d/scheduler

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/conf.d/scheduler

Since this was originally created with just my computer in mind, it's really only got the patches I wanted.  But almost any other patch can be added upon request and a link, provided that it doesn't cause horrible breakage (like the way rmap/anonmm/anonvma break reiser4).

So give it a shot and tell me what you think.Last edited by xiphux on Fri Nov 05, 2004 9:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i would advise taking out the runtime-selectable io scheduler patch as it has known bugs with usb-storage devices.

----------

## Jake

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

> i would advise taking out the runtime-selectable io scheduler patch as it has known bugs with usb-storage devices.

 I've used that patch on two different computers, AMD with a VIA chipset, and Intel laptop with Intel chipset, but I haven't had any problems with my USB keychain.

I say keep it in. What would be the point of all these different patchsets if they only differed by one or two insignificant patches?

----------

## neenee

 *Jake wrote:*   

> What would be the point of all these different patchsets if they only differed by one or two insignificant patches?

 

so.. you say people should put and leave in patches which might

cause problems just so that there's enough difference between

their patch and the others to warrant its existance?

sounds a bit wonky  :Confused: 

----------

## xiphux

I haven't had any issues with it, and not everyone uses usb storage devices.  If you don't like it, you can just reverse it.

----------

## yngwin

Whooah! That looks really good! I'm gonna try and build this thing. Keep up the good work!

BTW, does reiser4-20040326-fixed.patch mean it has these fixes? 

```
reiser4.metas.patch

meta_perms.patch

as_ops.c.diff

tail.c.diff
```

And what about the 2.6.5.CAN-2004-0109.patch (security patch found in gentoo-dev-sources/files)?

----------

## yngwin

For people who like ebuilds: I made an ebuild for xx-sources. Get it from 

http://www.stijlstek.nl/os/linux/gentoo/ebuilds/sys-kernel/xx-sources/

----------

## yngwin

Hmm, I get this error:

```
blackmetal linux-2.6.5-xx17 # make

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  UPD     include/linux/version.h

  SYMLINK include/asm -> include/asm-i386

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  HOSTCC  scripts/conmakehash

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

  CC      scripts/empty.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mk_elfconfig

  MKELF   scripts/elfconfig.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/file2alias.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/modpost.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/sumversion.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/modpost

  HOSTCC  scripts/pnmtologo

  HOSTCC  scripts/bin2c

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s

In file included from arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c:7:

include/linux/sched.h: In function `iowait_detail_push':

include/linux/sched.h:551: error: `current' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/sched.h:551: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

include/linux/sched.h:551: error: for each function it appears in.)

include/linux/sched.h: In function `iowait_detail_pop':

include/linux/sched.h:558: error: `current' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Error 2
```

Are you running this one yourself?

----------

## xiphux

The fixed reiser4 has all the bugfixes to date.  (I know the tail, ..metas rename, and the meta permissions ones are in there.  I'll check on as_ops)

I don't have the security patch, but i'll put it in.

At the moment, I'm attempting to add supermount, layer7 netfilter, some of the worthwhile patches in 2.6.5-tiny, and the reiserfs data=journal and xattr acl patches from Chris Mason for the next release.  (And that security fix)

I am running it now... did you reverse any of the patches?  I'll try rediffing it in a bit.

----------

## yngwin

No, I just used my ebuild for xx-sources, which cleanly applies the patch, then make mrproper. Then I do make menuconfig and make, getting this error. Seems to be in the scheduler code. Backing out nicksched would probably help, but I'd like to keep that in   :Cool: 

And BTW it seems v30e is out.

----------

## xiphux

Ok, I rediffed it from the working tree I have in /usr/src/linux.  Hopefully it should work this time.  If your computer still doesn't like it, then try reversing the extra reiser4 patch reiser4-iowait-reason.patch.  Since it's early in the patch list, you might have to fix a block by hand.

I'm putting v30e into the next one.

----------

## yngwin

No go. Same error with your rediffed patch. After backing out reiser4-iowait-reason.patch, i get an error a bit later in mm/page-writeback.c which I suspect is related to the backed-out patch. Hmm, these extra reiser4 fixes seem to be more trouble then they're worth...

BTW, do you have a link to d/l v30e? I can't find it. Then I can apply it myself to a vanilla kernel.

----------

## Jake

For a workaround, enable SMP.

EDIT: it compiles and boots, but hangs when I try to start X. I'm running Xorg on a reiser4 filesystem with nvidia binary drivers and Athcool enabled.

----------

## xiphux

Huh.  I suppose the extra reiser4 patches are extra for a reason.  Oh well.  Hopefully it works for someone other than me...

The nvidia driver issue is probably related to the 4k-stacks patch.  Try reversing that one.  I really wish I could test and find out, but I don't have an nvidia card.

Redeeman's versions of Nicksched are available at:

http://kaspersandberg.com/~redeeman/Redeeman-Sources/

inside the vanilla folder.

The link seems to be down at the time of this post, but I know that it usually works.

The as_ops fix is in the fixed reiser4 patch.  (I always called it mapping->host->dirtied_when, since that's what it actually did)

Well, for the few of you for whom this patch actually works, I have a new version:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.5-xx18/

Nicksched is updated to v30e, and supermount and layer7 are added.  The extra reiser4 patches seem to break some of the patches in -tiny, but I don't know which ones yet, so I haven't included any of -tiny.

And for those of you complaining about elv-select, there's a patch in that folder that will back out the selectable elevators and the original cfq, add the ioniceable cfq scheduler, and add the code to set ionice according to scheduling priority.

I'll try to trace down the source of these problems, but with limited time and testing platforms, I can't really guarantee anything.  If the extra reiser4 patches continue to cause issues, I may start backing them out.

Well, I guess this gives you a reason to continue doing your lokean-sources, yngwin...

----------

## yngwin

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Huh.  I suppose the extra reiser4 patches are extra for a reason.  Oh well.  Hopefully it works for someone other than me...

 

I hope they do. I'd like to know myself. Anyway, choice is good!

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Well, for the few of you for whom this patch actually works, I have a new version:
> 
> http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.5-xx18/
> 
> Nicksched is updated to v30e, and supermount and layer7 are added.

 

Good, I'll make a new ebuild for this one, maybe for others this is useful.

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Well, I guess this gives you a reason to continue doing your lokean-sources, yngwin...

 

Indeed it does. As I said, choice is good, so I will continue as well. A new release should be expected today. And maybe lokean-sources will work for nVidia users... (can't test, use Matrox cards myself).

----------

## yngwin

OK, you can get the new ebuild for xx18 at http://www.stijlstek.nl/os/linux/gentoo/ebuilds/sys-kernel/xx-sources/

----------

## Jake

xx18 is working great with 4k stacks backed out and SMP enabled

----------

## Redeeman

the reason the link to my site is sometimes down, is that i host it at my workstation, which usually is down at the night  :Smile:  (im GMT+1)

----------

## xiphux

I dug up the old 4k stacks patch that still leaves the 4k/8k config option, so I'll use that in the future to make it easier.

Redeeman, if you want, I can give you some space on my site for posting releases or whatever.  It's up all the time.

----------

## xiphux

Ok, following right on the heels of xx18 is xx19.

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.5-xx19/

It's got all the patches xx18 has, plus some more.

I moved to the older 4k stacks patch that leaves the 4k stacks option in kernel hacking.  That should make it a little easier for nvidia users.

I've added Win4Lin, another bugfix from the lkml, the vesafb refreshrate patch, and a patch from Nikita Danilov of Namesys to add per-super-block info in proc and sysfs.

I also added most of the useful stuff in gentoo-dev-sources: bugfixes, lufs, squashfs, lirc, etc.  There is also a patch in gentoo-dev-sources that sets up the kernel to use low-latency, which should be used in place of preempt.  Supposedly it fixes 90% of the latency issues - at least, according to the gentoo-dev-sources maintainer.  However, I'm still a bit skeptical.  So I added the patch, and hacked up a config option to enable/disable the low latency calls, so you don't have to keep patching/reversing to test between low-latency and preempt.  The low latency and preempt options are mutually exclusive, since you're not supposed to use them together.  It's a little ugly since I don't have a whole lot of experience with Kconfig.

And, of course, I've provided a cfqionice/schedioprio addon patch.

I got grsecurity2 to apply, but it's very fragile and has problems booting , so it's not in this one.  Maybe the next release.

The extra reiserfs data=ordered patches conflict with the reiser4 patch, so I can't include those until there's a new snapshot.

----------

## Jake

Now I seem to be having problems with my USB keychain. It must be something in the newer kernels or your patchset.

If I use the cfqionice patch you provide, will it interfere with the other schedulers, most importantly AS? Last time I used that patch (CK's against vanilla), it broke every scheduler other than CFQ.

----------

## xiphux

Yeah, it probably will break the other schedulers, unfortunately.  I'm not sure why it does that.  Actually, that's on my to-do list of things to look into.

But for now, you might just want to reverse elv-init-cleanup and elv-select.

----------

## yngwin

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Ok, following right on the heels of xx18 is xx19.
> 
> http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.5-xx19/
> 
> It's got all the patches xx18 has, plus some more.

 

You're a busy buddy, eh?

Well, I made another ebuild. BTW, is anyone using these?

----------

## xiphux

Well, it's finals week over here but my next final is on Monday and most of my friends have left already.  So there's not much to do...

You don't have to keep making ebuilds if you don't want to, yngwin.  And copying an old ebuild to a new filename will probably work, too.  Besides, no one but me really uses this kernel...

And on that note, here's another one:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.5-xx20/

There's really only one major change in this patch.  Now, in the kernel hacking section, there's an option to choose from a couple io framework options: runtime selectable io schedulers, cfqionice, or none.  So you can just do a switch and recompile.  Everyone can be satisfied without having to reverse patches; it's just a matter of switching a menu option.  I thought that would be pretty useful.  All three modes compile, and I've booted with the selectable IO schedulers, but let me know if there's a bug somewhere.

I also cleaned up the preempt/low-latency thing to be an actual choice, as opposed to two booleans.

Since this kernel originally used to be just for my computer, I got into the habit of making new releases anytime I made some changes, as opposed to waiting to make a release.  So I guess you can see why the version is already at 20...

----------

## scaba

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> You don't have to keep making ebuilds if you don't want to, yngwin.  And copying an old ebuild to a new filename will probably work, too.  Besides, no one but me really uses this kernel...

 

xx-sources sounds good... i'm going to give it a try as soon as my computer has finished recompiling...

----------

## Safrax

I can't get xx20 to compile.

```

takhisis linux-2.6.5 # make -j2

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s

In file included from arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c:7:

include/linux/sched.h: In function `iowait_detail_push':

include/linux/sched.h:561: error: `current' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/sched.h:561: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

include/linux/sched.h:561: error: for each function it appears in.)

include/linux/sched.h: In function `iowait_detail_pop':

include/linux/sched.h:568: error: `current' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Error 2

```

----------

## yngwin

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> You don't have to keep making ebuilds if you don't want to, yngwin.  And copying an old ebuild to a new filename will probably work, too.  Besides, no one but me really uses this kernel...
> 
> And on that note, here's another one:
> 
> http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.5-xx20/

 

Well I don't mind providing the ebuilds, it's easy enough (so far). I just wondered if people find them useful.

----------

## xiphux

Safrax, try enabling smp.

----------

## scaba

 *Safrax wrote:*   

> I can't get xx20 to compile.
> 
> ```
> 
> takhisis linux-2.6.5 # make -j2
> ...

 

i'm getting the same error

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Safrax, try enabling smp.

 

this fixes the error, but i'm not sure if it's a good idea, since i only have one single cpu.

----------

## scaba

running 2.6.5-xx20 now. works fine. thanks a lot for your patchset xiphux!

 *yngwin wrote:*   

> Well I don't mind providing the ebuilds, it's easy enough (so far). I just wondered if people find them useful.

 

i do find them useful. makes life easier  :Smile: 

thanks.

----------

## didl

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Redeeman's versions of Nicksched are available at:
> 
> http://kaspersandberg.com/~redeeman/Redeeman-Sources/
> ...

 

I downloaded the files 2.6.5-v30d.patch.bz2 and the 2.6.5-v30e.patch.bz2

and both of them seem to be broken, i.e. contain some non-ascii stuff

after about line 500 or so. Anybody know what the problem is??

----------

## xiphux

Yeah, there's something corrupt in the patch file.  If you browse it with a text editor you'll see some ugly looking crap.  I think it was right in the middle of the ppc Kconfig, at the schedstats option.  I just deleted the broken part and copied the text over from the i386 Kconfig.

I think I fixed the copy of the patch in the broken-out directory.  If not, I can fix it and rediff it if you want.

----------

## didl

xiphux ,

I grabed  your broken out patch and I works just fine. Thanks a lot   :Very Happy: 

----------

## scaba

i don't want to put you under pressure xiphux, but i haven't compiled a kernel for days now  :Sad: 

longing for 2.6.6-xx1   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xiphux

I wish I could, but until Namesys releases a newer reiser4 snapshot, I can't.  There were some patches merged into the 2.6.6 release candidates that made some significant changes to rmap and broke reiser4.

I've been working on xx21 for a while now; shfs and systrace are in.  I've been trying to set it up so you can choose whether you want to use Nicksched/Staircase in the kernel config, but it's not quite as easy as it sounds.  There are some errors I've been struggling with for a while now...

----------

## scaba

i don't need reiser4 right now. i'm happily using jfs. once reiser4 has gone stable, i will consider to switch over though, as it looks really promising.

but for the time being i'm using your xx-sources because they've got everything in it that matters to me.

nicksched, cfq io nice, low latency kernel, 4k kernel stack, bootsplash (the one in love-sources is broken) and lots more.

if you get the nicksched/staircase option working, that'll be the best patchset ever (no need for ck-sources anymore).

keep up the good work!

----------

## xiphux

Thanks; I'll work on it.  If there's any other patches you want, I can add them.

I would like to remove reiser4 and move on to newer kernels too, but unfortunately, I took the dive and converted the whole system over.  So now I can't boot unless I have a reiser4 kernel...

If you want, I can port over the rest of the patches except for reiser4 to the newest kernel.  It's just that I won't be able to test it.

----------

## scaba

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> If you want, I can port over the rest of the patches except for reiser4 to the newest kernel.  It's just that I won't be able to test it.

 

that would be great  :Very Happy: 

but i don't want to cause you even more work...

... if you've got some spare time, though, i'd be happy to test the new patchset.

----------

## xiphux

Ok, I've whipped up a 2.6.6 patch.  I can't test it since it doesn't have reiser4, though.

It's got most of the same things as the 2.6.5 versions, except that since it doesn't have reiser4 anymore, I can use mm-sources as a base.  So it's based on 2.6.6-mm1.  That also took care of a bunch of the bugfixes/bk pulls I was adding manually, as well as 4k stacks.  It's also got the shfs and systrace patches I put into xx21 but haven't released yet.  Check the patch-series for the exact list.

You'll also see that I've relocated a couple of the kernel config options to an extra menu.  I made the io scheduler choices not dependent on EMBEDDED and put them there, moved the selectable schedulers / cfqionice choice, and moved the preempt/low-latency choice there.  It's part of the relocation I was working on to accomodate the nicksched/staircase scheduler option.

I didn't take a whole lot of deliberation on the code as I fixed the rejected hunks, so things might be broken.  (The bootsplash might be broken like love-sources, since I've moved up to the same version they're using)

But anyway; just a side project to keep you guys busy while I work on xx21.

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.6-xx1/

----------

## WaVeX

wow!! I am impressed. Your just flying through the development of this patchset. I've been using love. But I may just give your 2.6.6 a try. No need for reiser4 here as of now. 

 What exactly will nicksched/staircase scheduler option do? I've used nicksched but not this staircase thing.

----------

## xiphux

Staircase is another rewrite of the scheduler policy by Con Kolivas.  Kind of like the way Nick reworked the original scheduler into Nicksched.

I could explain the concept here, but it's easier if you just go to Con's staircase page:

http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.4/experimental/staircase/

The RFT/readme has detailed info.

The nicksched/staircase would allow (if everything goes correctly) for you to choose in your kernel config whether you wanted to use nicksched or staircase, and it would compile the appropriate code in.  But since the schedulers are quite different, I still need to work out some of the bugs.

----------

## yngwin

New ebuild at the usual location:

http://www.stijlstek.nl/os/linux/gentoo/ebuilds/sys-kernel/xx-sources/

----------

## mayday147

I tried to compile the 2.6.6-xx1 sources but i got an error like this :

```
kernel/sys.c: In function 'sys_reboot':

kernel/sys.c:521 :error 'system running' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sys.c :521: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reportd only once 

kernel/sys.c :521: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[1]: *** [kernel/sys.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error2
```

----------

## sxz

 *mayday147 wrote:*   

> I tried to compile the 2.6.6-xx1 sources but i got an error like this :
> 
> ```
> kernel/sys.c: In function 'sys_reboot':
> 
> ...

 

me too  :Sad: 

----------

## scaba

i merged yngwin's ebuild with the one used for love-sources. you can get it here.

everything compiled fine.

```
....

  INSTALL drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/input/usbhid.ko

  INSTALL drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.ko

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.6-xx1; fi

simon linux #
```

haven't got around to test the new kernel, though.

----------

## xiphux

It's kexec.  There's a new patch for 2.6.6 released not too long ago.  As a quick fix, you can reverse kexec as long as you don't need it.  I'll make a fixed version with the updated patch when I get a chance.

----------

## yngwin

 *scaba wrote:*   

> i merged yngwin's ebuild with the one used for love-sources. you can get it here.
> 
> everything compiled fine.

 

You're right. I forgot to take into account the fact this one is based on -mm. So I replaced my ebuild with yours. I need to be more careful!

----------

## scaba

running 2.6.6-xx1 right now. works perfectly.

thanks very much for this great patchset!   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: the kernel does bootup and run fine, but doesn't reboot/shutdown cleanly. same issues with love-sources. i think my computer doesn't like the 2.6.6-mm's    :Sad: 

back to 2.6.5-xx20 for now...

----------

## xiphux

Finally!  After much agonizing, I found the patches and bits of code that were breaking things.  And so, I present xx21:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.5-xx21/

The only major change in this patch is the configurable schedulers (Been too busy fixing that to add anything else...).  In the config, you can choose between the default (that is, the default -mm scheduler with sched-domains and stuff), Nicksched, and Staircase.  All 3 schedulers compile and boot, at least on my machine.  This is the first release of this patch, so I hope to work out any bugs that I haven't stumbled upon yet.  But I've been running Nicksched here without any problems so far...

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

just tried your xx-21's but it's not quite ok...

i have problems with my nvidia-kernel driver (5336-r3), they compile fine, they even load without problems, but when i try to start xorg, i get an error about my nvidia driver not loaded or something...

i disabled both the reg_parm=3 and 4k-stacks options as they break nvidia, but still, no luck...   :Sad: 

----------

## xiphux

I'll look into it, but are you using gcc 3.4?  I think I heard somewhere that gcc 3.4 sometimes caused issues with the nvidia driver...

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

yes, i am indeed using gcc-3.4.0-r2... but for lokean/redeeman/speedy/love-sources i don't have this nvidia problem and i compile those kernels with gcc-3.4 too... :/

i'll give you the specific error with what xorg exits and my xorg error-log when i get home to my pc again...

----------

## scaba

running 2.6.5-xx21...

...compiled fine, runs smooth.

thanks a lot.

----------

## snekiepete

 *yngwin wrote:*   

>  *xiphux wrote:*   You don't have to keep making ebuilds if you don't want to, yngwin.  And copying an old ebuild to a new filename will probably work, too.  Besides, no one but me really uses this kernel...
> 
> And on that note, here's another one:
> 
> http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.5-xx20/ 
> ...

 

please keep the ebuilds coming....I am loving these sources, can't wait for resier4 and 2.6.6......

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

hey xiphux, i'm trying to make my own kernel-sources (ppc arch with reiser4 support as there are no such sources yet..) but i have a few questions:

where do you guys get all those patches, for example, the reiser4 patches that diff against 2.6.5 as i can only find diffs against 2.6.5-rc2 or something on the namesys site...   :Sad: 

and some other stuff, like nick's scheduler, are those patches also meant for ppc or not?

hmmm, still gotta learn a lot i think before my first kernel that actually works i think....   :Smile: 

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

oh, and here's my Xorg.0.log where you can see the nvidia stuff that fails...

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.6-rc3-love2 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux StardusT.tbl.dyndns.org 2.6.5-xx21 #3 SMP Sun May 16 21:52:31 CEST 2004 i686

Build Date: 01 May 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun May 16 21:56:06 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "AG neovo F-17"

(**) |   |-->Device "nVidia GeForce2/MX"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "be"

(**) XKB: layout: "be"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/local/,/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1043,80a7 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,006e card 1043,809a rev a3 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:0b:0: chip 1095,3112 card 1095,6112 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0110 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000dfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xddffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] rev 161, Mem @ 0xdc000000/24, 0xd0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd8000000 from 0xdbffffff to 0xd7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0084000 - 0xe008403f (0x40) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0083000 - 0xe00837ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0081000 - 0xe0081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0086000 - 0xe0086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0085000 - 0xe00850ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0082000 - 0xe0082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe0080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0084000 - 0xe008403f (0x40) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0083000 - 0xe00837ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0081000 - 0xe0081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0086000 - 0xe0086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0085000 - 0xe00850ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0082000 - 0xe0082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe0080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0084000 - 0xe008403f (0x40) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0083000 - 0xe00837ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0081000 - 0xe0081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0086000 - 0xe0086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0085000 - 0xe00850ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0082000 - 0xe0082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe0080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:30:46 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0084000 - 0xe008403f (0x40) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0083000 - 0xe00837ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0081000 - 0xe0081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0086000 - 0xe0086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0085000 - 0xe00850ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0082000 - 0xe0082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe0080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0084000 - 0xe008403f (0x40) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0083000 - 0xe00837ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0081000 - 0xe0081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0086000 - 0xe0086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0085000 - 0xe00850ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0082000 - 0xe0082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe0080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadow" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling cursor shadow

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDC000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## danone

@CaribbeanKnight: Try the 5341 Drivers that posted in the forum here this will wiork perfectly got the same error you mentioned with 5336-r3. Hope this will help

----------

## Safrax

I keep getting nasty kernel crashes with 2.6.5-xx21 while using the "mv" command.  Odd...

----------

## xiphux

Safrax: You mean crashes like lockups, or like a kernel oops?  Is there any error info?

CaribbeanKnight, I usually just try and find the patch version closest to my kernel version, patch it, and fix the rejected parts by hand.  Usually it's not too hard.

Nick's scheduler is applied to the kernel-wide scheduling code that all architectures use.

Here's another one:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.5-xx22/

New additions include batch/isochronous scheduling if you use the staircase scheduler, more misc fixes, JFS DMAPI, the bd-claim patch necessary for EVMS, the patch to make the keyboard lights flash panics in morse code, TuX, pramfs, cdfs, relayfs, ckrm and delay accounting, and rsbac.

----------

## Safrax

Lockups as in no ping no ssh no keyboard.  They tend to happen under load.

----------

## steel300

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

> please keep the ebuilds coming....I am loving these sources, can't wait for resier4 and 2.6.6......

 

Love has reiser4 and 2.6.6 playing nicely.

----------

## xiphux

I remember Hans said the reiser4 tree was in disarray since they were making lots of threading changes.  I'd prefer to wait until Nikita decides that it's stable enough for a snapshot to be made.  My entire system runs on reiser4, and resorting to a BK pull is the one step I'd rather not risk.

----------

## neenee

good luck with waiting for nikita, since he is leaving namesys.

love-sources works fine for me  :Wink: 

----------

## xiphux

Yes, I know he's leaving.  After that last week of auditing, things should probably be deemed stable enough for another snapshot, or even a submission to -mm.

If love sources works fine for you, great.  Use that.

----------

## snekiepete

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *snekiepete wrote:*   please keep the ebuilds coming....I am loving these sources, can't wait for resier4 and 2.6.6...... 
> 
> Love has reiser4 and 2.6.6 playing nicely.

 

And yes, now I am back with love-sources....thank you. Just still having qingy problem though that did not exist with 2.6.5.

----------

## scaba

i'm getting this while compiling xx-sources-2.6.5-r22

```

  ...

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

init/built-in.o(.init.text+0x79b): In function `start_kernel':

: undefined reference to `ckrm_init'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x4146): In function `dup_task_struct':

: undefined reference to `ckrm_cb_newtask'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x7858): In function `exit_notify':

: undefined reference to `ckrm_cb_exit'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

i'm using virtually the same .config as i used for 2.6.5-xx21 which compiled fine.

any ideas?

----------

## xiphux

Ergh, that must be the CKRM patch.  I'll look into it, but as a temporary fix, you can reverse CKRM-E13.patch.

----------

## scaba

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Ergh, that must be the CKRM patch.  I'll look into it, but as a temporary fix, you can reverse CKRM-E13.patch.

 

thanks. i'll try that tomorrow. but now i've got to have some sleep :]

----------

## scaba

i reversed that patch and it compiled fine afterwards. running flawlessly.

thanks for another great kernel!

----------

## xiphux

I'm going on vacation for a week starting this weekend, so I figured I'd leave you guys with something good:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.5-xx23/

This one has quite a few major changes.  I took the dive and moved to a bk snapshot of reiser4, like love-sources has.  However, I chose to use Andrea Arcangeli's anonvma patches, which I prefer over the anonmm stuff that's already been merged.  So I haven't dived into 2.6.6 yet.  However, it has the VM/paging changes that have been merged into 2.6.6.  I suppose you could say this is parallel to 2.6.6 and reiser4, just with anonvma instead of anonmm.  If there's anything else anyone needs from 2.6.6, I can add it.  (Just make sure you reach me before saturday afternoon...)

Other additions include user-mode linux with skas mode, preliminary accelerated framebuffer, twofish from -aa, a lot of the stuff from -mm that's in -aa such as kgdb and other fixes, swap suspend from -aa, a little more low latency stuff, xfs fixes from -aa, plugging patches from -mm that are already in 2.6.6, process aggregates and job containers (PAGG), and other stuff; check the patch-series for the full list.

I'm not quite sure how well this will fare; I had to omit some of the extra reiser4 patches that were too intrusive and/or dependent on the old paging format, and I had to reverse a couple of the 2.6.6-specific things in the reiser4 snapshot.  But I've been running it here without problems so far...

----------

## scaba

yah, thank you. i'll give it a spin tonight   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yngwin

This looks really interesting. So another ebuild is available at the usual place (sorry I missed a few releases).

----------

## scaba

 *yngwin wrote:*   

> This looks really interesting. So another ebuild is available at the usual place (sorry I missed a few releases).

 

thanks, i was just about to patch it manually   :Very Happy: 

----------

## scaba

can't reverse the ckrm patch, and the kernel won't compile with this patch in   :Sad: 

----------

## metacove

I'm about to try this patch set. I'll post a patch to reverse ckrm to make it compile if I find that it doesn't compile properly. Anyone know if this uses the updated cpufreq from 2.6.6 ? I think from the notes it is probably still 2.6.5.

----------

## Zaqh

I'd really like to try this kernel, but i have the same problem that scaba, i don't know how to reverse the ckrm patch.

In other way, enabling SMP on a uniprocessor system wont make it slower?

PD: Sorry about my English

----------

## 4nykey

Here's a ckrm patch that should allow reverse. Havent checked wheter it compiles afterwards though. 

/*edit*/ Nevermind, it won't boot

Enabling ckrm in 'general setup' should make it compile as well btw.Last edited by 4nykey on Sun May 30, 2004 11:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zaqh

 *4nykey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enabling ckrm in 'general setup' should make it compile as well btw.

 

Thx, it worked. Now running it, and reiser4 works pretty good too (i couldn't get it working with love sources, only with lokean)

----------

## xiphux

Well, it's been a while, but I'm finally back.

I've been trying to work on my latest patchset, but unfortunately, I cannot get it to mount my reiser4 system without breaking horribly.  I decided to post what I have to see if other people have the same problems, or if it's just my computer.  And the people who don't use reiser4 hopefully shouldn't have any problems at all.

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.7-rc1-xx1/

It's based on 2.6.7-rc1-mm1.  rc2-mm1 came out as I was working on this, but I didn't really want to ditch the work I had done already.

Staircase is updated to 5.5, and Nicksched is updated to v31.  The reiser4 snapshot is updated to the newest one.  Nick's VM rollup is included.  Autoregulating swappiness had to be partially rewritten to work with nick's active mapped/unmapped page split.  Squashfs is up to version 2.  Swsusp2 is added.  CKRM seemed to be causing more trouble than it was worth, so I dropped it.  Same with RSBAC.  The -mm tree has finally gone from the anonmm to the anonvma level, so andrea's patches are no longer needed.  The patch to make the kernel boot a lot less verbosely is included, and is a configurable option.  rICMP, nmap freak, and the device-mapper/evms patches are added.  So is perfctr, stuff from the LKML, new megaraid, bk alsa and watchdog, m32r processor support, further VM updates from Hugh Dickins, and Ingo's NX flag support.

Hopefully I can figure out what's wrong with reiser4 soon...

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

xiphux: on trying to compile your new sources, i get this:

```

.....

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/acpi/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cyrix.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/p4.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/non-fatal.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/main.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/built-in.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_tsc.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_pit.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/timers/hrtimer_tsc.o

arch/i386/kernel/timers/hrtimer_tsc.c:23: warning: 'use_tsc' defined but not used

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/timers/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/reboot.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/init.o

arch/i386/mm/init.c:471: warning: 'set_nx' defined but not used

  LD      arch/i386/mm/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/mach-default/topology.o

  LD      arch/i386/mach-default/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/sched.o

In file included from kernel/sched.c:46:

include/linux/perfctr.h:64: warning: "struct perfctr_cpu_mask" declared inside parameter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:64: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

include/linux/perfctr.h:64: warning: "struct perfctr_info" declared inside parameter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:66: warning: "struct vperfctr_control" declared inside parameter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:71: warning: "struct vperfctr_control" declared inside parameter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:71: warning: "struct perfctr_sum_ctrs" declared inside parameter list

kernel/sched.c: In function `task_curr':

kernel/sched.c:1064: warning: passing arg 1 of `task_cpu' discards qualifiers from pointer target type

kernel/sched.c: At top level:

kernel/sched.c:815: warning: 'apparent_prio' defined but not used

  CC      kernel/fork.o

  CC      kernel/panic.o

  CC      kernel/exit.o

  CC      kernel/softirq.o

  CC      kernel/timer.o

In file included from kernel/timer.c:36:

include/linux/perfctr.h:64: warning: "struct perfctr_cpu_mask" declared inside parameter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:64: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

include/linux/perfctr.h:64: warning: "struct perfctr_info" declared inside parameter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:66: warning: "struct vperfctr_control" declared inside parameter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:71: warning: "struct vperfctr_control" declared inside parameter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:71: warning: "struct perfctr_sum_ctrs" declared inside parameter list

  CC      kernel/sys.o

  CC      kernel/workqueue.o

  CC      kernel/posix-timers.o

  CC      kernel/acct.o

  LD      kernel/built-in.o

  CC      mm/bootmem.o

  CC      mm/filemap.o

  CC      mm/mempool.o

  CC      mm/page_alloc.o

  CC      mm/page-writeback.o

  CC      mm/pdflush.o

  CC      mm/readahead.o

  CC      mm/vmscan.o

mm/vmscan.c: In function `shrink_active_list':

mm/vmscan.c:723: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

  CC      mm/highmem.o

mm/highmem.c:32: warning: 'kmaps_active' defined but not used

  CC      mm/shmem.o

  CC      mm/page_io.o

  CC      mm/swapfile.o

mm/swapfile.c: In function `get_swap_page':

mm/swapfile.c:197: warning: implicit declaration of function `printnolog'

mm/swapfile.c:197: error: `SUSPEND_SWAP' undeclared (first use in this function)

mm/swapfile.c:197: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

mm/swapfile.c:197: error: for each function it appears in.)

mm/swapfile.c:197: error: `SUSPEND_VERBOSE' undeclared (first use in this function)

mm/swapfile.c: In function `swap_free':

mm/swapfile.c:276: error: `SUSPEND_SWAP' undeclared (first use in this function)

mm/swapfile.c:276: error: `SUSPEND_VERBOSE' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [mm/swapfile.o] Error 1

make: *** [mm] Error 2

StardusT linux-2.6.7-rc1-xx1 # 

```

----------

## xiphux

Try adding this include to the top of mm/swapfile.c:

#include <linux/suspend-debug.h>

----------

## primero.gentoo

Ok, compiling of kernel started right now , i've to say ... What a Great Job!!  :Smile: 

Just configuring the kernel has been very funny and educational , high five!

I had just a problem about bootsplash ... simply the option did not appeared even if i selected its dependencies (initrd), i tried to insert the option in ".config" by hand , i'll let you know about it.

After this Schedule configuration is great ... hope it will work good.

I've selected Staircase (i wanted to try it out so much) and CFQ IONice (sounds good, but how can i IONice processes? )....

And ... you're great for inserting UML patches ...

Yes, i'm really satisfied until now.

Just a question, i'm looking for a good benchmark to test different kernel patchsets and configuration for a day-to-day use of my Notebook, does anyone have some hints?

bye

----------

## primero.gentoo

Ok, just rebooted .... and no luck!  :Sad: 

After the Unzip line the kernel start with a very strage output, something like :

```

===============

.................................

*******************

===============

.................................

*******************

===============

.................................

*******************

===============

.................................

*******************

===============

.................................

*******************

===============

.................................

*******************

```

and then reboot ... not good  :Smile: 

I had some warnings during compilation, i remember something about systrace and maybe also about schedule , but they seemed harmless warnings...

Ok, i'm gonna recompile with a more reliable configuration and try again.

----------

## DaMouse

xiphux, just wondering how you managed to split out the NickSched and Staircase into #ifdefs?

[EDIT] use v30g, Nick himself warned us off v31 [/EDIT]

-DaMouse

----------

## xiphux

Hmm, that's weird, primero.  Unfortunately, that output doesn't say a whole lot about the error...

Have you activated perfctr?  I found that when I activated perfctr, my console refused to initialize at all, and only worked when I disabled it.  It's the only think I can think of at the moment...

Try Contest by Con Kolivas, it's a pretty decent kernel benchmark.

http://contest.kolivas.org

Most warnings are harmless; the only ones I've seen that can cause problems are ones about implicit declarations of functions.

The bootsplash patch I used is the one from bootsplash.de.  Now that you mentioned it, I looked, and there wasn't any configuration option for it.  Weird.  I'll have to look into that.

You need Jens Axboe's ionice program to change the io nice:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/ionice.c

Instructions are in the comments at the top of the file.  Just change the syscall defines to match the numbers that are in include/asm/unistd.h.

Thanks for the Nicksched warning, DaMouse.  I'll revert for the next release.

All I really did to split up the code was go through the patch manually and add in each hunk, with conditionals instead of complete replacements of code.  It sounds like a lot of work, but I read the code enough and tried to set it up so there was a minimum amount of duplicated code.  So in the end it wasn't that bad.

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Hmm, that's weird, primero.  Unfortunately, that output doesn't say a whole lot about the error...
> 
> 

 

Yes i know , but is very difficult to get a screenshot when you screen is filled by that kind of messages  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Have you activated perfctr?  I found that when I activated perfctr, my console refused to initialize at all, and only worked when I disabled it.  It's the only think I can think of at the moment...
> 
> 

 

I'm gonna look for it, wher it should be?

I'm recompiling right now and i get this errors/warnings:

```

.

.

.

.

  CC      init/do_mounts_devfs.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_rd.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_initrd.o

  LD      init/mounts.o

  CC      init/initramfs.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

  CPIO    usr/initramfs_data.cpio

  GZIP    usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

  AS      usr/initramfs_data.o

  LD      usr/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/process.o

In file included from arch/i386/kernel/process.c:35:

include/linux/perfctr.h:64: warning: `struct perfctr_cpu_mask' declared inside p    

arameter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:64: warning: its scope is only this definition or declar    

ation, which is probably not what you want

include/linux/perfctr.h:64: warning: `struct perfctr_info' declared inside param    

eter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:66: warning: `struct vperfctr_control' declared inside p    

arameter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:71: warning: `struct vperfctr_control' declared inside p    

arameter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:71: warning: `struct perfctr_sum_ctrs' declared inside p    

arameter list

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/semaphore.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/signal.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/entry.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/traps.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/irq.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/vm86.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/ptrace.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/i8259.o

.

.

.

.

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/init_task.o

  CPP     arch/i386/kernel/vmlinux.lds.s

  CC      arch/i386/mm/init.o

arch/i386/mm/init.c:471: warning: `set_nx' defined but not used

  CC      arch/i386/mm/pgtable.o

arch/i386/mm/pgtable.c: In function `show_mem':

arch/i386/mm/pgtable.c:27: warning: unused variable `badram'

  CC      arch/i386/mm/fault.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/ioremap.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/extable.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/pageattr.o

  LD      arch/i386/mm/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/mach-default/setup.o

  CC      arch/i386/mach-default/topology.o

  LD      arch/i386/mach-default/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/sched.o

In file included from kernel/sched.c:46:

include/linux/perfctr.h:64: warning: `struct perfctr_cpu_mask' declared inside p    

arameter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:64: warning: its scope is only this definition or declar    

ation, which is probably not what you want

include/linux/perfctr.h:64: warning: `struct perfctr_info' declared inside param    

eter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:66: warning: `struct vperfctr_control' declared inside p    

arameter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:71: warning: `struct vperfctr_control' declared inside p    

arameter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:71: warning: `struct perfctr_sum_ctrs' declared inside p    

arameter list

kernel/sched.c: In function `task_curr':

kernel/sched.c:1064: warning: passing arg 1 of `task_cpu' discards qualifiers fr    

om pointer target type

kernel/sched.c: At top level:

kernel/sched.c:815: warning: `apparent_prio' defined but not used

  CC      kernel/fork.o

  CC      kernel/exec_domain.o

  CC      kernel/panic.o

  CC      kernel/printk.o

  CC      kernel/profile.o

.

.

.

.

  CC      kernel/time.o

  CC      kernel/softirq.o

  CC      kernel/resource.o

  CC      kernel/sysctl.o

  CC      kernel/capability.o

  CC      kernel/ptrace.o

  CC      kernel/timer.o

In file included from kernel/timer.c:36:

include/linux/perfctr.h:64: warning: `struct perfctr_cpu_mask' declared inside p    

arameter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:64: warning: its scope is only this definition or declar    

ation, which is probably not what you want

include/linux/perfctr.h:64: warning: `struct perfctr_info' declared inside param    

eter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:66: warning: `struct vperfctr_control' declared inside p    

arameter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:71: warning: `struct vperfctr_control' declared inside p    

arameter list

include/linux/perfctr.h:71: warning: `struct perfctr_sum_ctrs' declared inside p    

arameter list

  CC      kernel/user.o

  CC      kernel/signal.o

  CC      kernel/sys.o

  CC      kernel/kmod.o

  CC      kernel/workqueue.o

  CC      kernel/pid.o

  CC      kernel/rcupdate.o

  CC      kernel/intermodule.o

  CC      kernel/extable.o

.

.

.

.

  CC      mm/prio_tree.o

  CC      mm/readahead.o

  CC      mm/slab.o

  CC      mm/swap.o

  CC      mm/truncate.o

  CC      mm/vmscan.o

mm/vmscan.c: In function `shrink_active_list':

mm/vmscan.c:723: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

  CC      mm/fremap.o

  CC      mm/highmem.o

mm/highmem.c:32: warning: `kmaps_active' defined but not used

  CC      mm/madvise.o

  CC      mm/memory.o

  CC      mm/mincore.o

  CC      mm/mlock.o

  CC      mm/mmap.o

  CC      mm/mprotect.o

  CC      mm/mremap.o

  CC      mm/msync.o

  CC      mm/rmap.o

  CC      mm/shmem.o

  CC      mm/vmalloc.o

  CC      mm/page_io.o

.

.

.

```

are they harmfull? 

Bye

----------

## sxz

Um, how should i configure it that swsusp would work? I`m getting this:

```

  CC      kernel/power/swapwriter.o

kernel/power/swapwriter.c:108: error: `page_index' redeclared as different kind of symbol

include/linux/mm.h:461: error: previous declaration of `page_index'

kernel/power/swapwriter.c: In function `start_one':

kernel/power/swapwriter.c:906: error: structure has no member named `count'

kernel/power/swapwriter.c: In function `cleanup_one':

kernel/power/swapwriter.c:993: error: structure has no member named `count'

kernel/power/swapwriter.c:995: error: structure has no member named `count'

kernel/power/swapwriter.c:996: error: structure has no member named `count'

kernel/power/swapwriter.c: In function `swapwriter_write_header_cleanup':

kernel/power/swapwriter.c:1562: warning: unused variable `next_header_page'

make[2]: *** [kernel/power/swapwriter.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [kernel/power] Error 2

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

```

----------

## xiphux

Perfctr is under "Processor Type and Features."  It's called "Performance-monitoring counters support."

Those warnings are harmless.  I didn't bother to take the time to clean those up; I'll probably do a little cleanup for the next release, though.

Ugh, it seems swsusp2 is a little more broken than I thought.  I'll see what I can do about that.

[edit]

sxz, try this patch:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.7-rc1-xx1/swsusp2-fix-xx.patch

[/edit]

----------

## sxz

Now i get:

```

kernel/power/pagedir.c: In function `mark_pages_for_pageset2':

kernel/power/pagedir.c:298: error: structure has no member named `nr_active'

kernel/power/pagedir.c:298: error: structure has no member named `active_list'

kernel/power/pagedir.c:298: error: structure has no member named `active_list'

make[2]: *** [kernel/power/pagedir.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [kernel/power] Error 2

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

```

----------

## Safrax

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ===============
> ...

 

I just want to say that I've seen this output as well on a kernel as early as 2.6.5.  It doesn't matter what I'm doing when this happens.  Also whenever I exit X and drop back to a shell the output on my LCD is garbled but the CRT that I've got hooked up as a secondary monitor displays fine.

----------

## danone

@xiphux - great patch so far but the vesafb_modeline_gen.pl does not work..maybe you can fix that..is that the vesafb.patch for 2.6.6 or 2.4 kernel series? the 2.6.6 is new...

alos 

libata does not work

```
drivers/scsi/libata-core.c:3441:40: Makro >>create_workqueue<< erfordert 2 Argumente, aber nur 1 wurden angegeben

drivers/scsi/libata-core.c: In Funktion >>ata_init<<:

drivers/scsi/libata-core.c:3441: error: `create_workqueue' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/scsi/libata-core.c:3441: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/scsi/libata-core.c:3441: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [drivers/scsi/libata-core.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/scsi] Fehler 2

```

----------

## xiphux

It's vesafb for 2.6.  I don't really know what's up with the vesafb script, and unfortunately, I don't really know perl too well so nothing really jumps out at me.

I have another release:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.7-rc2-xx2/

I'm finally caught up to the latest now - it's based on 2.6.7-rc2-mm2.  I've included the latest reiser4 snapshot, which seems to be working all right now.  Guess they fixed whatever was wrong.  Going to the latest -mm allowed me to drop a bunch of the bugfixes I was adding manually.  I also included Paul Jackson's cpumask rework, and I think I've ironed out the compile errors for/related to swsusp2 (the libata-core error is because of swsusp2).  It seems to work fine for me so far.

Also, as per DaMouse's suggestion, I've reverted to v30g.  Staircase is still at 5.5.

----------

## sxz

Compiled just fine, time to reboot and try it  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

what about EBS Scheduler ? , idea of it sounds nice

latest version is for 2.6.4 , and i have around 1500 lines of reject when i try to aplly it on 2.6.7_rc2-mm2 - > it`s much more than on apllying staircase or nick`s scheduler ,but maybe isn`t "impossible"  :Wink: 

greetings

----------

## xiphux

Um... do you have a link?

----------

## fallow

sure -> http://ebs.aurema.com/

 :Smile: 

----------

## sxz

Well i couldn`t set up bootsplash, because i just can`t enter the bootsplash menu! No idea why. One more thing, if i choose nicks scheduler, i get compile errors.

----------

## xiphux

The bootsplash option requires the regparm option to be disabled - did you disable it?  Or is it forced on?  (I haven't checked lately)

Thanks for the link, fallow.  I'll integrate that into the next release.  If everything goes well, there will be four process schedulers to choose from: staircase, nicksched, spa (a single priority array scheduler by peter williams),  and ebs.  And I promise to test compile all of them, so you won't see errors in the next release, sxz.  

That is, as soon as I get rid of this damn hangover...

----------

## primero.gentoo

I Never had success with 2.6.7-rc2-xx1 kernel... tryng with this one  :Smile: 

No Bootsplash (even with regparm=Y) and Configure Standard Kernel FEatures options menu .... 

Hope good ... I WANT THIS KERNEL!!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

ok , it`s pretty well , I think You include also SPA IA and SPA TPT extensions  :Smile:  , and if You include EBS will be superb  :Smile: 

i correcting rejects in SPA now , and I alsa waiting for next release of xx  :Smile: 

greetings  :Smile: 

----------

## primero.gentoo

Bootsplash enabled, but i had to disable REGPARM in the arch/i386/Kconfig default value .... Now compiling  :Smile: 

Bye

----------

## 4nykey

 *danone wrote:*   

> @but the vesafb_modeline_gen.pl does not work..

 

It's a matter of deleting of this line somewhere near the end

 *Quote:*   

> `ln -s $path/arch/i386/boot/vesafb_modes.h $path/arch/x86_64/boot/vesafb_modes.h`

 

to make it work. Dunno how to fix it correctly, so on x86_64 you'll have to symlink it manually, I guess.

----------

## danone

well i use the modline_gen.pl from the orig patch...and it works

----------

## trevorj

for some reason, there was this error after I patched, and tried to make:

kernel/sched.c:143

```
define STIME_RUN               2       /* Using CPU */
```

Of course, this should be

```
#define STIME_RUN               2       /* Using CPU */
```

compiling now  :Wink: 

----------

## trevorj

Vector-based interrupt indexing (MSI) is broken for me... could be gcc 3.4, could be the patch, but it's definately not something wrong with that line, because it's the same exact function as what I used in 2.6.6

error:

```
  CC      drivers/pci/msi.o

drivers/pci/msi.c: In function `msi_address_init':

drivers/pci/msi.c:265: error: invalid operands to binary <<
```

I'll have to look into that... if nobody else does before me  :Wink: 

Edit:

Ok, disabling msi fixed that, but now I have a new problem...

```
  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

arch/i386/power/built-in.o(.data.nosave+0x0): multiple definition of `swsusp_pg_dir'

arch/i386/mm/built-in.o(.data.nosave+0x0): first defined here

```

odd...

Edit: haha I am retarded. Don't enable both the old and the new swsusp  :Wink: 

Well, it's now compiled, and I'm running it, althought nvidia HATES it. modprobe nvidia makes segfaults and lots of badness kernel errors.

It loads "successfully" the second modprobe nvidia, but then makes TONS of badness errors when trying to startx, and plus X segfaults every time when using nvidia. evil.

----------

## primero.gentoo

MSI is broken also for me with gcc 3.3.3. Disabled and compiled fine ... with a lot of warnings, gonna try it out  :Smile: 

--------EDIT---------EDIT------------

I have these problems with reiser4, since i don't use it is not important but i would really like to clean up my Compilation (that is very very ... warning!!!)

```

  LD      arch/i386/boot/compressed/vmlinux

  OBJCOPY arch/i386/boot/vmlinux.bin

  HOSTCC  arch/i386/boot/tools/build

  BUILD   arch/i386/boot/bzImage

Root device is (3, 2)

Boot sector 512 bytes.

Setup is 4592 bytes.

System is 1714 kB

Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

*** Warning: "__iget" [fs/reiser4/reiser4.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "pagevec_lookup_tag" [fs/reiser4/reiser4.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "__pagevec_release" [fs/reiser4/reiser4.ko] undefined!

  CC      net/8021q/8021q.mod.o

  LD [M]  net/8021q/8021q.ko

  CC      drivers/serial/8250.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/serial/8250.ko

  CC      drivers/serial/8250_pci.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/serial/8250_pci.ko

```

And when i do make modules_install

```

  INSTALL drivers/md/xor.ko

  INSTALL drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.ko

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.7-rc2-xx2; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.7-rc2-xx2/kernel/fs/reiser4/reiser4.ko needs unknown symbol __pagevec_release

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.7-rc2-xx2/kernel/fs/reiser4/reiser4.ko needs unknown symbol pagevec_lookup_tag

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.7-rc2-xx2/kernel/fs/reiser4/reiser4.ko needs unknown symbol __iget

```

i think it will now work when i modprobe it.

Bye

----------

## danone

SMP does not works damn bad idea to mix the schedulers this react in these errors:-(

```
arch/i386/kernel/smpboot.c: In Funktion >>arch_init_sched_domains<<:

arch/i386/kernel/smpboot.c:1370: error: Syntaxfehler before ',' token

arch/i386/kernel/smpboot.c:1370: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung

arch/i386/kernel/smpboot.c:1370: error: (near initialization for `(anonymous)')

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/smpboot.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/centaur.o

  CC      mm/mprotect.o

 
```

get this error

with nicksched

```
kernel/sched.c:143: error: Syntaxfehler before "STIME_RUN"

kernel/sched.c:376: error: Syntaxfehler before '*' token

kernel/sched.c:377: Warnung: return type defaults to `int'

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>task_rq_lock<<:

kernel/sched.c:388: Warnung: return von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:391: error: Syntaxfehler before '*' token

kernel/sched.c:392: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>task_rq_unlock<<:

kernel/sched.c:393: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:393: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

kernel/sched.c:393: error: for each function it appears in.)

kernel/sched.c:393: error: `flags' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:393: Warnung: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__dummy2'kernel/sched.c:393: Warnung: in Vergleich verschiedener Zeigertypen fehlt Typkonvertierung

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:493: error: Syntaxfehler before '*' token

kernel/sched.c:494: Warnung: return type defaults to `int'

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>this_rq_lock<<:

kernel/sched.c:495: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:495: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:504: error: Syntaxfehler before '*' token

kernel/sched.c:505: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>rq_unlock<<:

kernel/sched.c:506: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>add_task_time<<:

kernel/sched.c:591: error: `STIME_RUN' undeclared (first use in this function)

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/ldt.o

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:630: error: Syntaxfehler before "runqueue_t"

kernel/sched.c:631: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>task_timeslice<<:

kernel/sched.c:635: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:638: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:638: Warnung: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `_x'

kernel/sched.c:638: Warnung: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `_y'

kernel/sched.c:639: Warnung: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `_y'

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:714: error: Syntaxfehler before "runqueue_t"

kernel/sched.c:719: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>__activate_task<<:

kernel/sched.c:721: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:721: error: `array' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:729: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:735: error: Syntaxfehler before "runqueue_t"

kernel/sched.c:736: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>__activate_idle_task<<:

kernel/sched.c:740: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:740: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:928: error: Syntaxfehler before "runqueue_t"

kernel/sched.c:929: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>activate_task<<:

kernel/sched.c:938: error: `local' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:940: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:940: error: `this_rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:942: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:947: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:1012: error: Syntaxfehler before "runqueue_t"

kernel/sched.c:1013: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>deactivate_task<<:

kernel/sched.c:1015: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:1015: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>migrate_task<<:

kernel/sched.c:1097: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:1097: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>wait_task_inactive<<:

kernel/sched.c:1128: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:1128: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:1129: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>source_load<<:

kernel/sched.c:1174: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:1174: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:1175: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c:1177: Warnung: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `_x'

kernel/sched.c:1177: Warnung: in Vergleich verschiedener Zeigertypen fehlt Typkonvertierung

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>target_load<<:

kernel/sched.c:1185: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:1185: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:1186: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c:1188: Warnung: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `_x'

kernel/sched.c:1188: Warnung: in Vergleich verschiedener Zeigertypen fehlt Typkonvertierung

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>wake_idle<<:

kernel/sched.c:1204: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:1204: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:1205: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>try_to_wake_up<<:

kernel/sched.c:1251: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:1251: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:1253: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>sched_fork<<:

kernel/sched.c:1438: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:1438: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>wake_up_forked_process<<:

kernel/sched.c:1525: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:1525: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>sched_exit<<:

kernel/sched.c:1610: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:1610: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:1637: error: `STIME_RUN' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>finish_task_switch<<:

kernel/sched.c:1671: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:1671: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:1672: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:1713: error: Syntaxfehler before '*' token

kernel/sched.c:1714: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>context_switch<<:

kernel/sched.c:1715: error: `next' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:1716: error: `prev' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:1732: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:1795: error: Syntaxfehler before '*' token

kernel/sched.c:1796: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>double_rq_lock<<:

kernel/sched.c:1797: error: `rq1' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:1797: error: `rq2' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:1816: error: Syntaxfehler before '*' token

kernel/sched.c:1817: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>double_rq_unlock<<:

kernel/sched.c:1818: error: `rq1' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:1819: error: `rq2' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>wake_up_forked_thread<<:

kernel/sched.c:1890: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:1890: error: `this_rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:1890: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:1890: Warnung: left-hand operand of comma expression has no effect

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>sched_migrate_task<<:

kernel/sched.c:2008: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:2008: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2009: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:2068: error: Syntaxfehler before '*' token

kernel/sched.c:2069: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>double_lock_balance<<:

kernel/sched.c:2070: error: `busiest' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2071: error: `this_rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:2085: error: Syntaxfehler before '*' token

kernel/sched.c:2094: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>pull_task<<:

kernel/sched.c:2098: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2098: error: `src_array' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2100: error: `src_rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2101: error: `this_cpu' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2102: error: `this_rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2106: error: `this_array' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:2122: error: Syntaxfehler before "runqueue_t"

kernel/sched.c:2124: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>can_migrate_task<<:

kernel/sched.c:2131: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2131: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2133: error: `this_cpu' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2137: error: `idle' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2138: error: `sd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:2160: error: Syntaxfehler before '*' token

kernel/sched.c:2163: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>move_tasks<<:

kernel/sched.c:2173: error: `max_nr_move' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2173: error: `busiest' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2188: error: `this_rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2221: error: `this_cpu' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2221: error: `sd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2221: error: `idle' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:2395: error: Syntaxfehler before '*' token

kernel/sched.c:2396: Warnung: return type defaults to `int'

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>find_busiest_queue<<:

kernel/sched.c:2399: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:2399: error: `busiest' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2400: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:2421: error: Syntaxfehler before "runqueue_t"

kernel/sched.c:2423: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>load_balance<<:

kernel/sched.c:2425: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:2425: error: `busiest' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2426: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c:2429: error: `this_rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2432: error: `sd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2432: error: `this_cpu' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2432: error: `idle' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:2518: error: Syntaxfehler before "runqueue_t"

kernel/sched.c:2520: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>load_balance_newidle<<:

kernel/sched.c:2522: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:2522: error: `busiest' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2523: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c:2527: error: `sd' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2527: error: `this_cpu' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2534: error: `this_rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:2557: error: Syntaxfehler before "runqueue_t"

kernel/sched.c:2558: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>idle_balance<<:

kernel/sched.c:2561: error: `this_cpu' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2561: error: invalid type argument of `unary *'

kernel/sched.c:2563: error: `this_rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:2579: error: Syntaxfehler before '*' token

kernel/sched.c:2580: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>active_load_balance<<:

kernel/sched.c:2586: error: `busiest' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2589: error: `busiest_cpu' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2589: error: invalid type argument of `unary *'

kernel/sched.c:2606: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:2606: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2607: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c: Auf h?chster Ebene:

kernel/sched.c:2657: error: Syntaxfehler before "runqueue_t"

kernel/sched.c:2659: Warnung: function declaration isn't a prototype

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>rebalance_tick<<:

kernel/sched.c:2661: error: `this_cpu' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2665: error: `this_rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2676: error: invalid type argument of `unary *'

kernel/sched.c:2679: error: `idle' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>scheduler_tick<<:

kernel/sched.c:2761: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:2761: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2762: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>schedule<<:

kernel/sched.c:3057: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:3057: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:3061: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c:3095: error: `STIME_RUN' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>set_user_nice<<:

kernel/sched.c:3529: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:3529: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:3530: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>setscheduler<<:

kernel/sched.c:3711: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:3711: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:3712: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>sys_sched_yield<<:

kernel/sched.c:4010: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:4010: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:4017: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>sys_sched_rr_get_interval<<:

kernel/sched.c:4164: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:4164: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>init_idle<<:

kernel/sched.c:4303: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:4303: error: `idle_rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:4303: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:4303: Warnung: left-hand operand of comma expression has no effect

kernel/sched.c:4304: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>set_cpus_allowed<<:

kernel/sched.c:4370: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:4370: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/setup.o

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>__migrate_task<<:

kernel/sched.c:4411: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:4411: error: `rq_dest' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:4411: error: `rq_src' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:4411: Warnung: left-hand operand of comma expression has no effect

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>migration_thread<<:

kernel/sched.c:4454: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:4454: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:4455: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>migration_call<<:

kernel/sched.c:4620: Warnung: Zuweisung von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>cpu_attach_domain<<:

kernel/sched.c:4708: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:4708: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:4709: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>sched_domain_debug<<:

kernel/sched.c:4859: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:4859: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:4860: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

kernel/sched.c: In Funktion >>sched_init<<:

kernel/sched.c:4953: error: `runqueue_t' undeclared (first use in this function)kernel/sched.c:4953: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:4954: Warnung: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

make[1]: *** [kernel/sched.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

  CC      mm/bootmem.o

  CC      mm/filemap.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/time.o

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/time.o] Unterbrechung

make[1]: *** [mm/filemap.o] Unterbrechung

*** [arch/i386/kernel] Unterbrechung

make: make[1]: *** [kernel/fork.o] Unterbrechung

*** [mm] Unterbrechung

make: *** [kernel] Unterbrechung

```

with staircase 

```

drivers/perfctr/virtual.c:409:36: Makro >>cpus_complement<< erfordert 2 Argumente, aber nur 1 wurden angegeben

drivers/perfctr/virtual.c: In Funktion >>do_vperfctr_control<<:

drivers/perfctr/virtual.c:409: error: `cpus_complement' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/perfctr/virtual.c:409: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/perfctr/virtual.c:409: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [drivers/perfctr/virtual.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/perfctr] Fehler 2

make: *** [drivers] Fehler 2

```

----------

## xiphux

Holy crap, what did you do?!

I know what's wrong with the first error (the 'near initialization for (anonymous)' thing - sorry, I don't read German.  That is german, right?)  and I'll fix it in the next release.  But I have no idea how you ended up with that giant list of errors...

the drivers/perfctr/virtual.c thing isn't related to staircase - it had to have compiled kernel/sched.c successfully to have gotten to that point.  Perfctr is having some conflicts with the cpumask patches.  I must have missed it since, as I mentioned earlier in the thread, I have no choice but to disable perfctr.  I'll fix that for the next release too.

primero, does that only happen when you compile reiser4 as a module, or does it happen when it's in the kernel, too?

trevorj, I'll try and reverse the stuff that makes the kernel binary-module-unfriendly; I use xserver through framebuffer, so it wasn't really an issue for me.  (thanks for reminding me)

I'm not quite sure what's with msi.  In that line of code, try removing the pipe that's right before the equals.

----------

## trevorj

xiphux: I also upgraded all the swsusp patches, if you want a diff I can give you it. There was only a couple failed hunks that required manual patching.

swsusp2 still doesn't work though. suspends fine, doesn't resume, even after my version upping patching  :Wink: 

and which patch(es) makes it binary-module-unfriendly?

----------

## xiphux

I already upgraded the upcoming release with the newest swsusp2 (2.0.0.81).  Thanks though.

I think regparm breaks the nvidia module, so the option needs to be brought back (instead of defaulting to Y).  I'm not sure about others; I'll have to check on it.

----------

## trevorj

Edit: sorry, didn't read "upcoming" haha

whoa, wtf? The bootsplash menu came back after taking out the regparm!

and nvidia works beautifully! hell yes! so does bootsplash!

/me loves xx-sources so far, now to get swsusp2 to work =)

----------

## danone

my nvidia works perfektly with mregparm=3 you need a other ebuild ..get it @f-mt.de/linux/portage/media-video/

@xiphux

i only compile firsat with nicksched and then with staircase..after mrproper

didnt know what the mess of erros produces..yes I'm german

----------

## trevorj

kick ass thanks  :Wink: 

is this a patched distfile? If it is, it should really be implemented as a patch  :Wink: 

----------

## xiphux

Finally... after much work, I am proud to present xx-sources-2.6.7-rc2-xx3.

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.7-rc2-xx3/

Now you have a total of FOUR schedulers to choose from (well, 5, if you count the default vanilla scheduler):

Nicksched v30g

Staircase 5.5

SPA - Single Priority Array scheduler

EBS - Entitlement Based Scheduler 1.1

However, there are a couple catches:

SPA does not boot on my computer, and I cannot figure out why - the code looks and compiles fine.  I decided to post the merged code as-is to see if other people have the same problems.  If you want, you can help find what's wrong, but I don't know how far you'll get - I inserted so many conditionals that kernel/sched.c looks like WWIII...

Something is going to break.  I checked to see that all five settings compiled for my settings with SMP enabled and disabled, but there are probably other problems elsewhere. (for example, EBS removes the .static_prio element, which breaks POSIX message queues.  I haven't figured out how to fix this yet)  And with this many schedulers, it's quite difficult to test all configurations.  I figured I would post it, and fix problems as people came across them.  (Sorry guys - I'm not Linus)

That's the biggest change.  Other additions include Julian Anastasov's networking addons, a VFS framework change to accomodate the Lustre filesystem (sorry, the filesystem itself isn't in yet), swsusp2 updated to the latest version, the updated version of nick's vm work, the newest reiser4 snapshot, and updates for touchpads, including tapping support in absolute mode.  (So you don't need the X driver - good for xserver users like me)

Hopefully, this won't be as disasterous as it could be...

On a side note, does anyone have... uh... large amounts of webspace for hosting patches that they'd be willing to donate?  With this much added code, the patch bzipped at the highest setting is still around 5 megs, and it's getting quite tight for space on my webserver...

----------

## floam

What's with all these people applying two or three patches and calling it a patchset? What's the point?

----------

## aethyr

 *floam wrote:*   

> What's with all these people applying two or three patches and calling it a patchset? What's the point?

 

AFAIK, this one is the only one that includes selectable schedulers (during configuration), and I think that's pretty darn cool :)

----------

## fallow

it`s good stuff for me  with EBS and SPA but 

```

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

arch/i386/power/built-in.o(.data.nosave+0x0): multiple definition of `swsusp_pg_dir'

arch/i386/mm/built-in.o(.data.nosave+0x0): first defined here

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

----------

## trevorj

fallow: my post has the same thing above. It only happens when users like us are retarded and enable both swsusp version one AND two =)

----------

## trevorj

 *floam wrote:*   

> What's with all these people applying two or three patches and calling it a patchset? What's the point?

 name one other patchset with swsusp2+reiser4+runtime sched+staircase+nicksched+bleh  :Wink: 

and xiphux, why don't you just make the patches incremental from the latest kernel ( at the time of writing, 2.6.7-rc2 ), instead of 2.6.6 ? That should slim it down a little  :Wink: 

I'll host them happily, but my server's connection isn't exactly fast  :Wink: 

----------

## trevorj

muhaha. found something that's broken.

```
w00t linux-2.6.7-rc2-xx3 # make && make modules_install

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      fs/cifs/dir.o

fs/cifs/dir.c: In function `cifs_create':

fs/cifs/dir.c:178: error: structure has no member named `it'

fs/cifs/dir.c:180: error: structure has no member named `it'

fs/cifs/dir.c:183: error: structure has no member named `it'

fs/cifs/dir.c:190: error: structure has no member named `it'

fs/cifs/dir.c:192: error: structure has no member named `it'

fs/cifs/dir.c:194: error: structure has no member named `it'

make[2]: *** [fs/cifs/dir.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [fs/cifs] Error 2

make: *** [fs] Error 2
```

luckily, I was just testing cifs out, and smbfs works beautifully anyway.

----------

## fallow

 *trevorj wrote:*   

> fallow: my post has the same thing above. It only happens when users like us are retarded and enable both swsusp version one AND two =)

 

hehe  it`s a fact  :Wink: 

now compiled linked cleanly.

i`m on EBS now  

i looked at sched.c also , nice work  :Smile: 

----------

## xiphux

 *floam wrote:*   

> What's with all these people applying two or three patches and calling it a patchset? What's the point?

 

Well, because it is.  It's a set a patches (more than just two or three, by the way).  No one said you had to use it.

trevorj:

... I can't believe I didn't think of basing it on the release candidate instead.  Doh!

I suspect the cifs error is related to the Lustre VFS changes.  I'm probably going to drop them, since they don't really add anything useful (yet).

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

hmmmm, compilation always errors out on this:

```

.....

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/ctail.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent_item_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent_file_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent_flush_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/hash.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/fibration.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/tail_policy.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/item.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/dir/hashed_dir.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/dir/pseudo_dir.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/dir/dir.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/security/perm.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/pseudo/pseudo.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/space/bitmap.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/disk_format/disk_format40.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/disk_format/disk_format.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/file/pseudo.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/file/file.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/file/tail_conversion.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/sys_reiser4.o

  LD      fs/reiser4/reiser4.o

  LD      fs/reiser4/built-in.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/inode.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/file.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/dir.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/symlink.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/mount.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/bin.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/group.o

  LD      fs/sysfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/vfat/namei.o

  LD      fs/vfat/vfat.o

  LD      fs/vfat/built-in.o

  LD      fs/built-in.o

  CC      ipc/util.o

  CC      ipc/msgutil.o

  CC      ipc/msg.o

  CC      ipc/sem.o

  CC      ipc/shm.o

  CC      ipc/mqueue.o

ipc/mqueue.c: In function `wq_add':

ipc/mqueue.c:394: error: structure has no member named `static_prio'

ipc/mqueue.c:394: error: structure has no member named `static_prio'

make[1]: *** [ipc/mqueue.o] Error 1

make: *** [ipc] Error 2

StardusT linux-2.6.7-rc2-xx3 #    

```

anything obvious i've missed..?   :Confused: 

----------

## xiphux

That's the POSIX message queues thing that I don't know how to fix.  I need to find a way to come up with EBS's equivalent of static_prio.  You'll probably have to disable POSIX message queues for now.

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

ahh thanx  :Smile:  i will disable that for now than as i'm not using that feature anyway... really want to check out the ebs sched..  :Smile: 

----------

## xiphux

Anyone who desperately needs POSIX message queues along with ebs can change static_prio to cpu_shares.  So the line would read:

if (walk->task->cpu_shares <= current->cpu_shares) {

----------

## trevorj

swsusp2 almost works! lol. 

Works 99% of the time when I'm not in X. Which is better than 0.  :Wink: 

I think I might of forgotten a failed hunk or something, I did it really quick.

Edit: ah , this MIGHT answer why...

 *Quote:*   

> 4.6 nVidia video cards
> 
> (See also the next 2 FAQs). Many people have had success getting swsusp2 to work with nVidia's 4496 driver on 2.4.x kernels (downloadable from http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_archive.html). Newer versions of nVidia's driver, or using a 2.6 kernel causes swsusp2 to fail.
> 
> nVidia are aware of the issue are believe their next release should play nicely with power management under 2.6.x and hence with swsusp2. (Thanks to Jonathan Sambrook for this answer. May 2004)

 

----------

## sxz

I have a problem with this kernel, i loaded the configuration i use in my current xx2 kernel, compiled xx3, but it freezes when loading the nvidia module. Not fails, but freezes, normaly it fails, then i recompile the module and everything`s back to normal, however this time it just freezes. Moreover, if i remove nvidia from the module list, the kernel freezes while calculating module dependencies. Any ideas why?

----------

## xiphux

what's your regparm set at, in your config?

----------

## sxz

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> what's your regparm set at, in your config?
> 
> 

 

n

----------

## xiphux

And you didn't have to set it?  I unhid the option in xx3 so it's a "new" option, but it still defaults to y...

What scheduler are you using?

----------

## sxz

I set the option to n in order to enable bootsplash. I tried using nicks scheduler.

----------

## xiphux

Huh, that's weird.  Well, if the config is exactly the same, then it's got to be one of the underlying system code changes and not new features/whatever.  The only two real changes I can think of are the Lustre VFS changes and the new cpumask changes.  I've already dropped the Lustre patches, and I think I can provide a patch to reverse the cpumask changes with the next release...

Does it still happen if you use other schedulers?

----------

## sxz

Tried the default scheduler - same effect.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## trevorj

use nvidia 5341, works fine with this kernel.

But xx3 seems to have reiser4 issues on my comp... first of all, my fs crashed on xx3, and now when I just rebuilt it ( kinda ), it always goes BACKWARDS in time on my partition, which is a GOOD THING for atomic transactions, but it crashes randomly, so all my changes usually end up having to be redone again. lol.

But, -xx2 works great. -xx3 works fine, the latest reiser4 snapshots just might not be stable =)

----------

## danone

As far as i see reiser4 is broken more often than really working..i lost all my data on the reiser4 bad that it was root..but I'm in good hope that this will fixed soon..

about nvidia i must say..1 new version of drive in year is not so good

and as long as they only provide binary drivers its damn hard do get working with newer kernel features..like 4kstack and so on..i hope that this will also be fixed soon...i love linux..i love gentoo but the problems i allways keep in mind

xx-sources are really great if they work..there is a very good menu structure that i have ever missed at love or mainstream kernel..but the errors on compiling driving me creazy..2.6.5-xx23 works great but missing the sys support..hope also in the new patch the SMP support will work and will fixed ASAP

----------

## xiphux

danone, have you tried the latest one?  I tried to make sure that all five scheduling modes compiled with smp on and off...

----------

## trevorj

cat /dev/hda3|egrep "^CFLAGS"

that was how I managed to get some text files back. It was bad  :Wink: 

----------

## xiphux

Well, after much work, I have a new release:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.7-rc3-xx1/

The problem with doing the selectable schedulers the way I did (lots of ifdefs) is that it's extremely sensitive to changes.  Anytime someone makes any changes to their scheduler that are more than just minor, I have to remerge a lot of the code, especially the scheduler applied last.  Not only that, but once I set up the kernel completely with the new version of staircase, the new version of SPA came out.  And then when I had that merged, the spa/staircase hybrid came out.  I think I did EBS by hand at least 3 times.

But that's done, and I finished.  There are only three schedulers this time: nicksched v30g, ebs, and the new SPA/Staircase hybrid scheduler.  It's less work for me.

I also added much more detailed descriptions of the schedulers in the help text, and added packet writing, exec shield, lids (linux intrusion detection system), and other random fixes, and the newest reiser4 snapshot.

All three of the schedulers boot and run fine for me on smp mode.

And as suggested earlier in the thread, this patches on top of 2.6.7-rc3.  I considered making it patch on top of -mm1 since it is based on that, but I figured I'd make the patch relatively self contained - the less work on the part of the user, the better.

----------

## danone

error in pktdvd

```
  CC      drivers/block/pktcdvd.o

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In Funktion >>pkt_flush_cache<<:

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:399: Warnung: Verarbeiten des Argumentes 1 von >>init_cdrom_command<< von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In Funktion >>pkt_set_speed<<:

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:427: Warnung: Verarbeiten des Argumentes 1 von >>init_cdrom_command<< von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

  CC      fs/cifs/dir.o

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In Funktion >>pkt_get_disc_info<<:

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1321: Warnung: Verarbeiten des Argumentes 1 von >>init_cdrom_command<< von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In Funktion >>pkt_get_track_info<<:

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1347: Warnung: Verarbeiten des Argumentes 1 von >>init_cdrom_command<< von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In Funktion >>pkt_set_write_settings<<:

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1414: Warnung: Verarbeiten des Argumentes 1 von >>init_cdrom_command<< von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1429: Warnung: Verarbeiten des Argumentes 1 von >>init_cdrom_command<< von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In Funktion >>pkt_write_caching<<:

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1641: Warnung: Verarbeiten des Argumentes 1 von >>init_cdrom_command<< von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In Funktion >>pkt_lock_door<<:

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1669: Warnung: Verarbeiten des Argumentes 1 von >>init_cdrom_command<< von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In Funktion >>pkt_get_max_speed<<:

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1688: Warnung: Verarbeiten des Argumentes 1 von >>init_cdrom_command<< von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In Funktion >>pkt_media_speed<<:

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1747: Warnung: Verarbeiten des Argumentes 1 von >>init_cdrom_command<< von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1762: Warnung: Verarbeiten des Argumentes 1 von >>init_cdrom_command<< von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In Funktion >>pkt_perform_opc<<:

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1819: Warnung: Verarbeiten des Argumentes 1 von >>init_cdrom_command<< von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

```

----------

## Markus_T

Kernel panic near the end of the initialisation process for me:

```

Inconsistency detected by ld.so : rtld.c: 1173: dl_main: Assertion '(void *) ph->p_vaddr == _rtld_local._dl_sysinfo_dso failed!

kernel panic: Attemted to kill init

```

Any hints?

----------

## xiphux

Markus, are you sure that's a kernel problem?  It may be a glibc issue, since rtld is a part of glibc.

Uh... danone, what does that say?

----------

## Markus_T

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Markus, are you sure that's a kernel problem?  It may be a glibc issue, since rtld is a part of glibc.
> 
> 

 

This is the first time I've encountered this problem.

Version 2.6.7-rc2-xx3 (and all other kernels that I use) work(s) very nicely. It is only the new version (2.6.7-rc3-xx1) that panics.

But I guess the problem is impossible for you to debug remotely, without me spamming this forum with boring specs and kernel traces.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xiphux

The only thing I can think of off of the top of my head that could possibly do that is exec-shield, since I think rtld is a part of glibc's elf reading code.  I already changed the exec-shield patch to default to 1 (off unless enabled by a binary) instead of 2 (on unless disabled by a binary).  You can try disabling it completely by using the boot option 'exec-shield=0'.

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

erroring out on:

```

StardusT linux-2.6.7-rc3-xx1 # make

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

scripts/kallsyms.c: In function `write_src':

scripts/kallsyms.c:140: error: `kdb' undeclared (first use in this function)

scripts/kallsyms.c:140: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

scripts/kallsyms.c:140: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[1]: *** [scripts/kallsyms] Error 1

make: *** [scripts] Error 2

StardusT linux-2.6.7-rc3-xx1 # 

```

any ideas?

----------

## xiphux

I assume you have kdb disabled... for now, try enabling kdb and setting the option for it to default to off if you don't want it...  I'm thinking about dropping it anyway, since the -mm branch comes with kgdb and there's no sense having two different debuggers.

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

hmm, tried to enable kdb and setting it off by default -> same error

tried to enable kdb and setting it on -> same error

anything else..?

----------

## xiphux

Huh... try using this:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.7-rc3-xx1/undo-kdb-kallsyms.patch

It'll remove all references to kdb from scripts/kallsyms.c... make sure you disable it in the config, too.  I hope this will make it work (hackish as it may be).

At least this has prompted me to remove kdb from the next release (which isn't too far off).

----------

## trevorj

another request:  frandom http://frandom.sf.net

there's no work really in adding it in, it is supposed to patch quietly with all kernels 2.2+

=)[/url]

----------

## xiphux

Unfortunately, the kernel config system has changed from 2.4 to 2.6. (Kconfig instead of Config.in and Configure.help).  It wasn't a big deal to fix that up, though; I did the same thing for rICMP and Nmap freak.  So I've got it in the next release.

And while I'm doing Kconfig, I think I may whip up a kernel config for the subfs module.

----------

## Raku

if anyone needs an ebuild for xx-sources-2.6.7-rc3-xx1, here is one:

http://student.prz.rzeszow.pl/~raku/gentoo/

it's based on love-sources ebuild

----------

## danone

xiphux it said "drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1688: Warnung: Verarbeiten des Argumentes 1 von >>init_cdrom_command<< von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp "  === "Warning: Error due work or init of the Argument...incompatible declaration" ..damn should switch to LC_ALL=en_EN   :Wink: 

----------

## xiphux

Here's a new version for you:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.7-rc3-xx2/

As mentioned earlier, I've added frandom and subfs (submount).  Dropped kdb since it was more trouble than it was worth.  Updated to a newer bootsplash, and made it so it no longer depends on regparm=n - I don't even know why it did in the first place.  Added random fixes from the LKML, including one from Con Kolivas that fixes a big performance regression that was encountered in -rc3.

Fixed up packet writing; the errors that danone got are fixed.  Originally, selecting the runtime selectable io schedulers broke packet writing, and so I had just made the options mutually exclusive.  But I figured out what was wrong and set up the correct conditionals, so it's no longer an issue anymore.

I updated to the newer version of autoregulating swappiness, the one that biases it downwards.  And I had to rewrite it a little to make it work with nick's VM stuff.  (I don't know, I haven't checked, but I hope love-sources fixes this too: with nick's vm stuff, the swappiness scale is completely inverted.  So while 0 was the lowest swappiness in the original, it's the highest swappiness with nick's vm.  If you don't fix that, the autoregulation could very well end up setting the swappiness extremely high when it actually intends to set it very low)

Added the first test patch of the webconfig patch (Kconfig through a web browser).  I haven't used it, though.  It generates some warnings that are harmless.

I added a proc entry (/proc/scheduler) that will display the name and version of the scheduler you chose to compile in.  It's more for my use; when I recompile a bunch of times and test all the scheduler options, it's pretty easy to lose track of which one I last used.  But it's nifty info to have access to, anyway.

As before, this goes on top of -rc3.

----------

## scaba

 *raku wrote:*   

> if anyone needs an ebuild for xx-sources-2.6.7-rc3-xx1, here is one:
> 
> http://student.prz.rzeszow.pl/~raku/gentoo/
> 
> it's based on love-sources ebuild

 

renaming it to -xx2 didn't work for me, so i messed around with an older -xx ebuild by yngwin.

the ones who need/like it, can get it here.

xiphux, i get this while compiling

```
...

...

LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

net/built-in.o(.text+0x573fe): In function `user_req_startup':

: undefined reference to `tux_module'

net/built-in.o(.text+0x57580): In function `user_req_shutdown':

: undefined reference to `tux_module'

net/built-in.o(.text+0x57916): In function `user_req_start_thread':

: undefined reference to `tux_module'

net/built-in.o(.text+0x57c69): In function `user_req_stop_thread':

: undefined reference to `tux_module'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1
```

btw, i can't save my config the "normal way", i have to use 'save to an alternate file'.

----------

## danone

scaba rename in the last ebuild the unipatch to patch.bz2 taht wiöll work...

Xiphux: nice work through I think of makeing a livecd with your kernel for a production system..the kernel is very responsiv..and smp now works fine..atm i would say uncomment line 151 in vesa_modeline_gen.pl to fix the stupid error there..ln -s ...for 64bit machines wont work...sofar i test the 2.6.7-rc3-xx2..and on make xconfig there are some errors...and warnings..but compiles cleanly

----------

## xiphux

Yeah, there are some errors/warnings because I added the webconfig patch at the last minute because it looked interesting... it probably won't stay though.  At this point, it's too much work just getting the cgi scripts serving correctly.  That is, too much work to justify a web-based config.

You can make a livecd if you want, if you trust this kernel on a production system.  I'm a little more paranoid about stability, but that's just me.

I'll fix the vesa script.

Er... scaba, try enabling tux as a module and just not using it.  I think I'm going to ditch TuX soon anyway; ingo hasn't updated it in a while and it conflicts a little with the cpumask stuff that's in mm.

What do you mean, you can't save it the normal way...?  Can't you just copy the .config?

----------

## danone

xiphux the kernel is stable and very responsive ..and damn i like the well ordered config menu...and i would say if it works with your kernel well..maybe i never again use a stock kernel:-)and i will see how your kernelwill perform on other systems..so i may help you top find some issues....i'm responsible for the projekt and looked for a kernel that offer best performance and fit my personal needs:) I would help but im not the c++ crack or so..will learn it,and sometime easy thing i can fix or add to kernel but not that dimension you're working on..respect and greetings

Xiphux maybe you know something about aut#oswappiness ..well the hole system only uses my 1GB RAM never the Swap..it scramble up to 999MB and never uses the swap..what is wrong with autoswapiness..if i set it manually it works..any suggestion

----------

## xiphux

Well, you want it to use all the ram before it starts using the swap... because RAM is always going to be much faster than the hard disk.  Or do you mean it fills up the ram and starts killing programs as if the swap wasn't there?

----------

## danone

2nd statement it fillup and kills the programms after ram is full..i know that ram is even faster (5ns) but zum think could be stored in swap..but it never use any K of aviable swap..

----------

## xiphux

By setting it manually, you mean you have to activate autoswappiness via sysctl?  Did you set the config option to yes?

Actually, I'm probably going to get rid of that option.  There are going to be extremely few times when you'd want autoswappiness off, and that can easily be done in sysctl.

Is it just with the autoswappiness in my sources?  Or is it all autoswappiness in general?

----------

## scaba

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> [...] Er... scaba, try enabling tux as a module and just not using it.  I think I'm going to ditch TuX soon anyway; ingo hasn't updated it in a while and it conflicts a little with the cpumask stuff that's in mm.
> 
> What do you mean, you can't save it the normal way...?  Can't you just copy the .config?

 

i threw that tux thingy out as i didn't even know it was there. must have been ticked by default when upgrading to the new kernel.

that solved the above mentioned error, but now i get a new one   :Confused: 

dunno what i'm doing wrong, everything works fine with 2.6.7-rc3-love1.

```
...

LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1008): In function `arch_align_stack':

: undefined reference to `exec_shield_randomize'

arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x11d5): In function `randomize_range':

: undefined reference to `exec_shield_randomize'

arch/i386/mm/built-in.o(.init.text+0x415): In function `noexec_setup':

: undefined reference to `exec_shield'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x25cbf): In function `load_elf_binary':

: undefined reference to `exec_shield'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x25da6): In function `load_elf_binary':

: undefined reference to `exec_shield'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1
```

you can have a look at my config if needed.

and sorry for bothering you with dumb error messages that could be fixed easily, but i have got just no idea about these things.

maybe should go back to -ck   :Shocked: 

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

hmmm, i can't seem to save my config using make menuconfig in rc3-xx2... when i change something there and then exit, i don't get asked if i want to save my changes and when i check i see nothing has been changed...   :Confused: 

anyone else seeing this or am i alone?

----------

## danone

@CaribbeanKnight: Make xconfig will fix it than it ask to save the config file.

@Xiphux I have it all the time generally not yours..in your kernel the behavior is bit better but how to turn the autoswappiness of with systcl?never get rid of it..thanks for help

----------

## xiphux

The problems with menuconfig are almost definitely related to the webconfig stuff.  I've dropped that already.

Actually, here.  I have another one that will hopefully compile a little smoother:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.7-rc3-xx3/

Tux is out along with webconfig.  The autoregulating swappiness config option was removed, since it was kind of useless.  I dropped exec-shield for now, too, since you can quite easily render your system unbootable if you're not careful.  I may hack it up into a config option or something.

The problem with my kernel breaking is that I have so many patches compared to love/whatever.  And since I only have one machine I can test this on, there's more and more code that I just won't get around to testing myself...

I didn't mean the sysctl interface to autoswappiness.  I meant the config option under the menu to enable/disable autoswappiness.  Oh well, it's gone now.

----------

## scaba

 *CaribbeanKnight wrote:*   

> hmmm, i can't seem to save my config using make menuconfig in rc3-xx2... when i change something there and then exit, i don't get asked if i want to save my changes and when i check i see nothing has been changed...  
> 
> anyone else seeing this or am i alone?

 

exactly the same problem here. trying -xx3 now...

----------

## trevorj

xpihux: there are multiple makefiles. it's just symlinked by default to 2.4 =P

btw, since this is the latest reiser4 snapshot, it has the same probs as the latest love-sources with locking up under heavy load.

OneOfOne's hack solution to this problem is a script like this: ( I edited it to make it support multiple partitions )

```
R4_DISKS="hdc3 hda3"

for disk in $R4_DISKS

do

ebegin "\tRenicing reiser4 processes for $disk"

renice -15 `pgrep $disk`

eend $?

done
```

Just throw the above into /etc/conf.d/local.start

it can't hurt anything anyway.  :Wink: 

----------

## scaba

-xx3 installs fine, compiles fine, but boots reeaaally slowly. it takes about 5 to 10 minutes to get a console prompt (normally about 30 seconds).

i had the same problem with -xx1, but thought it wouldn't boot at all. it got stuck after running hdparm or so, pressing ctrl-c a couple of times got me a little further, but then there was no go. i'm sure if i had waited long enough, it would have booted too.

i don't know what's up, running -love1 now, with the (almost) same config. boots up normally. 2.6.5-xx22 also ran without problems (the last -xx that worked, didn't try -rc1 and -rc2, though).

----------

## xiphux

Oh well.  It was really just a matter of cut-and-pasting into Kconfig, so whatever.

I don't know if it's the same bug or not, but the latest gcc in portage (3.4.0-r6) has a patch that fixes some bug with reiser4 (reiser4-why-do-you-hate-me.patch.... hehe).  Since I upgraded, I haven't had any lockups, but it could just be coincidence.

[edit]Which scheduler did you use?[/edit]

----------

## scaba

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> e[edit]Which scheduler did you use?[/edit]

 

argh... it was staircase, i.e. the staircases-spa-hybrid that was causing me trouble. using nicksched now, works flawlessly   :Very Happy: 

btw, what did you do to the cpufreq stuff?

i'm using a laptop with a P4-M 1.6Ghz and speedfreq to adjust cpu frequency dynamically. using 2.6.5-xx22 and 2.6.7-rc3-love1 frequency can be set either 1600Hz or 1200Hz. with 2.6.7-rc3-xx3 possible frequency range is from 200Hz to 1600Hz  (in 200Hz steps)  :Shocked: 

----------

## xiphux

Huh... that's weird.  I'll still check over it just in case... was it slow as in the disk was thrashing so processes were loading slowly, or was it just as if the processor itself was really slow?

It's probably the speedstep-fixup patch.  It was posted on LKML a while ago... It has better hardware detection and an extended speedstep / p4 clockmod table.

----------

## xiphux

trevorj, that doesn't work for people not directly using ide hard disks - for example, raid or lvm2 through device-mapper or scsi disks (I run LVM2). There's a better way to do it.

The name of the reiser4 daemon that does commits is ktxnmgrd.  Searching for that will yield any block device under reiser4, not just hdxy ide devices.  So, in runscript form (/etc/init.d/reiser4):

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 2004 Christopher Han

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

depend() {

   need localmount

}

start() {

   ebegin "Renicing Reiser4 disk processes..."

   if [ -z `cat /proc/filesystems | grep reiser4` ]; then

      eerror "Your system or kernel does not support Reiser4."

      eend 1

   else

      pgrep ktxnmgrd | xargs renice -15

      eend 0

   fi

}

```

----------

## scaba

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Huh... that's weird.  I'll still check over it just in case... was it slow as in the disk was thrashing so processes were loading slowly, or was it just as if the processor itself was really slow? [...]

 

well, there was no disc activity. but the fan was constantly on, so i guess the cpu was working, kind of.

----------

## danone

someone noticed that on reboot the hdds will be powered off?that was on 2.6.7-rc1 too..thats not good for the lifetime of the drives..also ppp connection hangs on reboot neverending killprocess

----------

## trevorj

yes, that is a better way xiphux, I just used the same way that OneOfOne had and edited it for my purposes in 10 seconds  :Wink: 

yeah, the hds DO power off every shutdown/reboot =)

makes reboots longer =/

----------

## danone

and this will slow the lifetime of hdds each..motor jumpon cost approx 1h MTF i read..thats not that i want..btw in mm2 it works perfectly

----------

## xiphux

Here's the next one:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.7-rc3-xx4/

Not a whole lot of differences here.  Besides the upgrade to -mm2 and the newest reiser4 snapshot, I added a little bit of -tiny again.  Just the non-invasive stuff like accounting, auditing, and processor selection stuff.  The other main changes in -tiny (shrinking kernel structures, removing standard features, random generator rewrite, and inflation) all cause breakage, and I haven't tracked down exactly which patch(es) are causing it.

I realized that the reiser4 snapshots had the important fixes, but still had the metadata directory named 'metas' as opposed to '..metas', so I readded that patch.

I made a new menu in extra options specifically for compiler options - so I moved the cflags edit config there, as well as the (formerly) embedded 'optimize for size' option.  And the alignment config options from -tiny are in there too.  I replaced the original config-hz patch with the one from tiny, which allows you type in an exact range from 10-1000, as opposed to just choosing 100/1000.

Not much else; scheduler development has stagnated a bit.  Uh... tweaked the /proc/scheduler entry.

As before, patches on top of 2.6.7-rc3.

----------

## primero.gentoo

Hi, first of all ... What a great JOB!!!  :Smile: 

I'm in love with staircase , waiting for a really stable release.

I've seen that in xx4 there is staricase 6.4, since 6.E is out and seems much more good, it would be great to merge it  :Smile: 

Just a question , is SPA-Staircase an official merge by CK or something by you?  :Smile: 

thx and , keep on this way!

bye

P.S. have you got some links to check for a better understanding about Kernel Patching ? (i mean syntax and so on ... )

----------

## scaba

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> Hi, first of all ... What a great JOB!!! 

 

i second that. really awesome!

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> I'm in love with staircase , waiting for a really stable release.
> 
> I've seen that in xx4 there is staricase 6.4, since 6.E is out and seems much more good, it would be great to merge it 

 

yes please. this would probably fix my staircase-booting-so-slowly problem. hopefully.

----------

## xiphux

The spa-staircase mix is by Peter Williams, the guy who wrote SPA.  He worked together with Con to make a mixed scheduler, since both spa and staircase are single priority array schedulers.

http://users.bigpond.net.au/Peter-Williams/

I'll take a look at 6.E, but since the spa-staircase hybrid is architecturally quite different from the original staircase, there may be places where the code is completely different and the updated stuff isn't really applicable.  I'll try to merge what I can, though.

I don't really have many links on kernel patching... most of it just comes from a working knowledge of C, and messing with the kernel sources long enough to get a feel of where things are, how they work together, etc.  You could always check tldp.org and kernelnewbies.org.

----------

## trevorj

The spa-staircase slow-boot problem I have too.

From previous experiences, the problem is that most likely a task in the kernel is looping. I had this problem with the uhci usb driver once... try making as many things modules as you can, then see if it boots without slowing. If it does, then modprobe each one until it slows down again... if it's still slow, then we have to look into this, don't we?  :Wink:  ( hint: profile )

The odd thing is, it boots fast at first, then before it hits init, it starts to slow, which made me think it might be the alsa drivers, but it wasn't.

Maybe we can find whats the same in our computers that does this... what usb host type(s) do you use? ehci+uhci in here, along with bttv, alsa: snd-emu10k1 as modules. tulip network...

Edit: -xx4 doesn't compile for me with spa-staircase. trying now with nicksched. here's the output:

```
  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o(.init.text+0x2ca4): In function `early_cpu_detect':

: undefined reference to `early_intel_workaround'

arch/i386/lib/lib.a(usercopy.o)(.text+0x2f2): In function `__copy_to_user_ll':

: undefined reference to `movsl_mask'

arch/i386/lib/lib.a(usercopy.o)(.text+0x372): In function `__copy_from_user_ll':

: undefined reference to `movsl_mask'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1
```

Edit: fixed that, it was because it won't compile without support for Intel processors, even though there is an option in there for amd  :Wink: 

----------

## danone

So xiphux the judgement day comes:-)

Here are some benchresults with your kernel agains love-sources same kernel version mm-patch and nicksched...

Following Sysspec:

P4 Prescott 2,8GHz Hyperthreading:ON

1GB Ram PC 400

ABit-IC7

2xSerial ATA Samsung SP1213C 8MB Cache as Softraid Stripeset XFS -FS

Sofar to my system now the kernel config

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_IMAGE_BZIMAGE=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_IMAGE_ZIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_IMAGE_VMLINUX is not set

CONFIG_KERNEL_IMAGE="arch/i386/boot/bzImage"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

# CONFIG_M68K_TOOLCHAIN is not set

# CONFIG_MORSE_PANICS is not set

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_PAGG is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC is not set

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

# CONFIG_DELAY_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_BADRAM=y

# CONFIG_PROC_MM is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

#

# Performance-monitoring counters support

#

# CONFIG_PERFCTR is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# Software Suspend 2

#

#

# Image Storage (you need at least one writer)

#

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND_SWAPWRITER is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND_NULLWRITER is not set

#

# Suspend will not be compiled in if no storage method is selected.

#

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOANY is not set

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_USE_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMPRESSLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CARMEL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_CIPHER_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID6 is not set

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=y

# CONFIG_DM_FLAKEY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=y

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_RICMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NMAP_FREAK is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LAYER7 is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LAYER7_MAXDATALEN=2048

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CSZ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

CONFIG_NET_QOS=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_KGDBOE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NR_TTY_DEVICES=63

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=128

# CONFIG_FRANDOM is not set

#

# Linux InfraRed Controller

#

# CONFIG_LIRC_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_NOMMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL=y

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

#

# Bootsplash configuration

#

# CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=m

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JBD is not set

# CONFIG_REISER4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=y

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_CDFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_PRAMFS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_SUBFS is not set

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=y

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_LUFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_EXPORTFS is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SH_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# NeTraverse Win4Lin Support

#

# CONFIG_MKI is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_LOCKMETER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=y

#

# LIDS support

#

# CONFIG_LIDS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX is not set

# CONFIG_SYSTRACE is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_UCL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

#

# Extra options

#

# CONFIG_SCHED_NONE is not set

CONFIG_NICKSCHED=y

# CONFIG_SPA_STAIRCASE is not set

# CONFIG_EBS is not set

#

# I/O Schedulers

#

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_IO_NONE is not set

CONFIG_CFQIONICE=y

# CONFIG_ELV_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCY_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_LOW_LATENCY=y

CONFIG_SILENT_BOOT=y

#

# Compiler options

#

# CONFIG_CFLAGS_EDIT is not set

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HERTZ=100

# CONFIG_KMALLOC_ACCOUNTING is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT_BOOTMEM is not set

CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_NSC is not set

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_RISE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_NEXGEN is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC is not set

```

Compiled kernel with make -j3 all install modules_install

Compile time xx-sources 2.6.7-rc3-xx4

real    5m30.272s

user    9m40.200s

sys     0m53.200s

compile time with love-sources 2.6.7-rc3-love2

real    6m50.572s

user    10m41.102s

sys     1m23.201s

thats damn much i think the perfomance is better , can save 1min and 20sec..good work...evil work

[/code]

----------

## PLum

nice  :Smile: 

but has it allready patch for last kernel bug ?

-asm volatile("fwait");\

+asm volatile("fnclex ; fwait");\

? (didn't check for now - but i will give it a try  :Wink: )

----------

## scaba

 *trevorj wrote:*   

> [...] Maybe we can find whats the same in our computers that does this... what usb host type(s) do you use? ehci+uhci in here, along with bttv, alsa: snd-emu10k1 as modules. tulip network... [...]

 

here  is my kernel config.

i'm already building as much as i can as modules.

EDIT: staircase boots as slowly as in -xx3 and what's worse, my hd still powers off before rebooting   :Confused: 

----------

## danone

maybe you can take some hints from my config they didnt power off at all sometimes on mysth way but when this happend they are back even faster..thats wired..since stock kernel don't have that issue so xiphux should look..whats wrong there

----------

## xiphux

Ok, I can look into what's up, but I need to ask a couple questions:

Does it happen with any scheduler you select?

What was the first release that you noticed this happening, and did you change your config at all at that time?

You mentioned that this doesn't happen with the stock kernel, but does it happen with -mm?  -love?  or just mine?

----------

## trevorj

hmm look at this from readprofile:

with nicksched:

```
 13076 default_idle                             272.4167

   574 get_jiffies_64                            11.9583

  2291 fast_copy_page                            10.2277

    72 mmx_clear_page                             2.2500

    70 slow_zero_page                             2.1875

   355 __acpi_map_table                           1.5848

    73 slow_copy_page                             1.5208

   240 probe_irq_on                               0.8824

   109 __copy_from_user_ll                        0.8516

    37 page_waitqueue                             0.7708

    43 find_vma                                   0.4479

    11 ret_from_intr                              0.3929

    61 clear_page_tables                          0.3812

   222 zap_pte_range                              0.3469

    27 strnlen_user                               0.3375

    27 copy_to_user                               0.3375

   118 _mmx_memcpy                                0.3352

    78 __lock_page                                0.3047

    35 __kmalloc                                  0.2734

   120 copy_page_range                            0.2419

    26 remove_vm_struct                           0.2321

    22 page_remove_rmap                           0.2292

    56 __d_lookup                                 0.2188

    30 sleep_on_timeout                           0.1875

     6 memset                                     0.1875

     3 pmd_ctor                                   0.1875

     3 bdput                                      0.1875

    44 do_promotions                              0.1833

     8 system_call                                0.1818

   239 do_page_fault                              0.1738
```

With spa:

```
 12814 default_idle                             266.9583

 31179 fast_copy_page                           139.1920

  2609 fast_clear_page                           32.6125

  2244 __do_softirq                              15.5833

   344 delay_tsc                                 10.7500

   468 find_get_page                              9.7500

   559 find_vma                                   5.8229

   357 wake_up_page                               5.5781

   356 kmem_cache_alloc                           5.5625

  3072 zap_pte_range                              4.8000

    75 inode_perm_plugin                          4.6875

   729 clear_page_tables                          4.5563

   384 memcpy                                     4.0000

   306 kmem_cache_free                            3.8250

   414 finish_task_switch                         3.6964

  1830 copy_page_range                            3.6895

   274 page_remove_rmap                           2.8542

   261 free_page_and_swap_cache                   2.7188

   153 __wake_up                                  2.3906

    72 fput                                       2.2500

    36 get_nonexclusive_access                    2.2500

   177 clear_user                                 2.2125

   249 sysenter_past_esp                          2.2035

   270 __copy_to_user_ll                          2.1094

    33 inode_file_plugin                          2.0625

    56 ret_from_intr                              2.0000

   861 buffered_rmqueue                           1.9931

   221 remove_vm_struct                           1.9732

    62 anon_vma_link                              1.9375

  2510 do_page_fault                              1.8255
```

notice that these were both taken from an init script, at the exact same time in bootup, as I can't wait a half hour for it to boot. look at fast_copy_page...

----------

## trevorj

no news on this?

----------

## fallow

we w8ing 

greetzz  :Smile: 

----------

## scaba

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Ok, I can look into what's up, but I need to ask a couple questions:
> 
> Does it happen with any scheduler you select?
> 
> What was the first release that you noticed this happening, and did you change your config at all at that time?
> ...

 

to answer your question (a bit late, i know), the hd powering off only happens  with -xx.  -love works fine, so do -ck and gentoo-dev.

2.6.7-rc3-xx1 was the first 2.6.7 kernel i tried and the problem was there. 2.6.5-xx? worked fine.

can't say about the schedulers. i only tried nicksched and spa-stair (which didn't boot properly) but i believe it happened with boot of them.

by the way, staircase 7.1 is out.

----------

## DaMouse

Yo, SPA 1.0, Staircase 7.1 and the Hybrid are out. I have patches for 2.6.7-mm1 for staircase at http://www.evilrealms.net/~damouse/kernel-stuff/ck/ and may try to make compile tested SPA/Hybrid ones later.

Gouranga!

-DaMouse

----------

## fallow

i`m using staircase 7.1 / spa1 / spa_staircase  :Smile: 

also available is hydra patch  :Wink: 

this patch makes the scheduler runtime selectable (between spa1 and spa_staircase (based on 6.e ) ) 

greetz  :Smile: 

----------

## DaMouse

In a conversation with Con I was told that SPA/Staircase is pointless really. But I'll make patches for SPA. Also wheres this runtime selectable thingy? sounds.. fun

-DaMouse

----------

## fallow

spa , hybrid and hydra was made by Peter Williams , and this is the link http://users.bigpond.net.au/Peter-Williams/  :Smile: 

----------

## DaMouse

Looks kinda fishy, might look into it later, but atm I see no usage of SPA over Staircase.

-DaMouse

----------

## xiphux

I had everything all ready less than an hour after 2.6.7-mm1 came out, but there's something wrong with reiser4 and -mm.  It craps out with lots of oopses when it tries to mount the filesystems.  I've been trying to fix it because namesys hasn't released a newer snapshot since the 18th, but I haven't gotten too far, unfortunately.

But I have staircase 7.1. nicksched v30g, spa 1.0, and ebs 1.1 merged.

Spa and staircase are quite similar.  A while ago, back before staircase got its interactivity tuning, it was essentially the same as spa at the time.  Both were single priority array schedulers that operated on a single bitmap and completely eliminated the need for a priority array structure at all - so Peter Williams merged them.

But then they started going their own ways (especially now that they had two schedulers that were almost exactly the same).  Staircase changed deadline to burst (almost the same, but not quite), and got the interactivity tuning as well as the proc interfaces to disable interactivity and enable computation mode to maximize cpu cache throughput.

Spa, on the other hand, got interactivity and throughput bonus fields, Tstats (pretty much like schedstats), and controllable settings (like the old scheduler tunables patch).

So, in the end, they have almost the same skeleton underneath.  The differences are mostly in how they assign bonuses to tasks.  At that point, it's really just personal preference - which one "feels" better to you.

So spa/staircase is pointless.  It's got spa's skeleton underneath staircase's bonuses - while the spa skeleton is slightly different, it's not different enough to merit using it over the normal staircase.

However, hydra, on the other hand, is not pointless.  Being able to switch between the schedulers and their bonus systems is quite useful.

I was trying to make a general runtime selectable scheduler system for my kernel instead of having to select at compile time, but it's not easy.  The main blocking point is the fact that some of the schedulers have two priority arrays (default and nicksched) and some have one (staircase, spa, and ebs).

----------

## fallow

I`m actualy "testing" Hydra and also EBS will be in Peter Williams Hydra in "next days".I`m interested in your patchset also without mm.I personally have mixed feelings about mm  :Wink: 

greetz  :Smile: 

----------

## scaba

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> But I have staircase 7.1. nicksched v30g, spa 1.0, and ebs 1.1 merged.

 

hurray!

/me <-- excited to try -xx with the latest stair soon  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MighMoS

Has anyone had anyproblems with these booting extreamly slowly?  It took literally around five minutes, as opposed to 30 seconds I was getting with love-sources.  The patches applied without errors, and here is my config:

```
CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_IMAGE_BZIMAGE=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_IMAGE_ZIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_IMAGE_VMLINUX is not set

CONFIG_KERNEL_IMAGE="arch/i386/boot/bzImage"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

# CONFIG_M68K_TOOLCHAIN is not set

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

# CONFIG_MORSE_PANICS is not set

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_PAGG is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

# CONFIG_DELAY_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_BADRAM is not set

# CONFIG_PROC_MM is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Performance-monitoring counters support

#

# CONFIG_PERFCTR is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# Software Suspend 2

#

#

# Image Storage (you need at least one writer)

#

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND_SWAPWRITER is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND_NULLWRITER is not set

#

# Suspend will not be compiled in if no storage method is selected.

#

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_USE_VECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMPRESSLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CARMEL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_CIPHER_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_RICMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NMAP_FREAK is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_KGDBOE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_MII is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=y

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NR_TTY_DEVICES=63

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_FRANDOM=y

#

# Linux InfraRed Controller

#

# CONFIG_LIRC_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

CONFIG_FB_RIVA=m

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

CONFIG_FB_SIS=m

CONFIG_FB_SIS_300=y

# CONFIG_FB_SIS_315 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

#

# Bootsplash configuration

#

CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

# CONFIG_USB_HID is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

CONFIG_USB_TIGL=m

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=m

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JBD is not set

# CONFIG_REISER4_FS is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

CONFIG_CDFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_PRAMFS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_SUBFS is not set

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_LUFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SH_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf-8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# NeTraverse Win4Lin Support

#

# CONFIG_MKI is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SYSTRACE is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

#

# Extra options

#

# CONFIG_SCHED_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_NICKSCHED is not set

CONFIG_SPA_STAIRCASE=y

# CONFIG_EBS is not set

#

# I/O Schedulers

#

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ is not set

CONFIG_IO_NONE=y

# CONFIG_CFQIONICE is not set

# CONFIG_ELV_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_LOW_LATENCY is not set

# CONFIG_SILENT_BOOT is not set

#

# Compiler options

#

# CONFIG_CFLAGS_EDIT is not set

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_HERTZ=1000

# CONFIG_KMALLOC_ACCOUNTING is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT_BOOTMEM is not set

CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_NSC is not set

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_RISE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_NEXGEN is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC is not set
```

----------

## xiphux

The slow boot issue was (I think) an issue with the spa-staircase scheduler (or however I implemented it).  Hopefully it shouldn't be much of an issue anymore, since I dropped that scheduler.

But on another note, here's the next release, finally:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.7-xx1/

I tore the -mm patch apart to find what was causing issues.  After a long time , I found it - it was some of the new read copy update stuff.  Everything's fine now afer omitting those couple patches.

Not a whole lot of difference besides that.  While I was hunting down the rcu bug staircase 7.3 came out, so I merged those changes in.  There's some memory work in -mm, so I had to omit nick's vm patch(es).  I included ingo molnar's flexible mmap patch, and I fixed the doublespeed clock issue that was present in -mm1 and bk kernels of the same time.

Applies to stock 2.6.7.

I still haven't found the hard drive spin-down issue yet... I don't see the problem much myself, but I'm still looking for it.

----------

## primero.gentoo

Nice, i was waiting for it and i'm gonna try it ... right now  :Smile: 

What about starting a new thread for new realease? at least for major release since scrolling in 8 pages about all versions of xx-sources is something ... boring.  :Smile: 

Bye

----------

## primero.gentoo

Ok , recompiling right now.

I was wondering about "Intermezzo" file system support? where is it? has been dropped? 

I was thinking about tryng it out to substitute NFS ... but i want to  use you kernel patchset , so ... what about it?

Bye

----------

## xiphux

Intermezzo's pretty old; it's almost obsolete at this point.  It was dropped in 2.6.7.

I normally stick to the standard network filesystems - smbfs for hybrid microsoft/linux networks, and nfsv4 for linux only setups.  If you are looking to try an alternate network filesystem, you might be interested in something like cifs or coda.

----------

## X-Ryl669

I don't want to browse for the 8 pages thread. Could you explain what is inside your sources that is not inside dev-sources (in the 2.6.7 version) ?

Thanks.

----------

## Markus_T

Two variables are declared twice in drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c

at line 162-162 (after the comment 'tunables').

Simply deleting the duplicates solves the problem...

----------

## xiphux

*sigh* Laziness at its finest...

The -mm branch

Several process schedulers selectable during configuration:

- Nicksched v30g

- Staircase 7.3

- Single Priority Array (SPA) 1.0

- Entitlement Based Scheduling (EBS) 1.1

- or default

Batch/Isochronous scheduling for Staircase

Locallocks (a better spinlock replacement) by Namesys

The latest Reiser4 snapshot and/or BK pull if necessary

Selectable IO scheduler setup:

- IO niceable CFQ scheduler

- Runtime selectable IO schedulers

- or just the default

Autoregulating swappiness

Configurable number of tty devices

Christopher Walken boot logo

Kernel name in menuconfig/gconfig

Configurable CFLAGS

Gcloop/ucl (compressloop)

BadRAM workaround

High resolution timers

Fast IRQ balancing

Option to use a custom ACPI DSDT from initrd

Layer 7 Netfilter

Supermount-ng

Vesafb refreshrate patch

Linux Infrared Controller (LIRC)

LuFS

Squashfs2

Bootsplash

Win4Lin

Swsusp2

ShFS

Systrace

JFS DMAPI

Morse code panics

Pramfs

CDFS

Delay Accounting

Relayfs

User-mode linux

UML skas mode

SuSE's backported twofish

Low latency

Option to choose from Low Latency / Preempt / Neither

Process aggregates (PAGG) and job containers

Option to hide a bunch of the boot messages (less verbose)

rICMP

Nmap Freak

Device mapper updates (Flakey target, snapshot target, etc)

Bad Block Relocation from EVMS

EVMS 2.6 fix (bd-claim)

Megaraid

m32r processor support

Julian Anastasov's networking stuff (loop, forward_shared, rp_filter_mask, hidden, routes, etc)

Alloc NUMA memory better (per-cpu)

Packet writing

Linux Intrusion Detection System (LIDS)

Submount (SubFS)

frandom (fast random number generators)

Better SpeedStep support

Stuff from -tiny, including

- Configurable alignment cflags

- Kmalloc accounting

- Bootmem auditing

- Configurable jiffies

Flexible mmap from Ingo Molnar

Expandable anonymous shared mappings

Proc entry to display the compiled process scheduler

And whatever fixes/new things may be floating around the LKML

Thanks Markus_T, I'll fix that.

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> I normally stick to the standard network filesystems - smbfs for hybrid microsoft/linux networks, and nfsv4 for linux only setups.  If you are looking to try an alternate network filesystem, you might be interested in something like cifs or coda.

 

I had a bad experience with NFSv3 , freeze of client when my server went down with client nfs mounted partition, so i was looking for something else.

Coda or AFS seems to be a little bit too much for a normal "Home Lan" FS sharing and SMB is not what i'm looking for since my env is full Linux. 

CIFS is not something related to SMB?

So, i'll give NFSv4 a try .... but is not in early state now? or is stable?

Bye... and i've just finished to compile ... gonna reboot  :Smile: 

----------

## xiphux

I haven't had issues with NFSv4.

The lockup of the client is a feature of NFS - 'soft' versus 'hard' mounting.  Hard mode is default - when the server crashes, the process on the client accessing it will hang.  It's a security measure.  With soft mounting, if the server goes down, the process will just report an error message.  This is a little more forgiving of crashes, but it also has a much larger risk of corruption and data loss and stuff; not many programs can handle the error gracefully.  Since a lot of places use central nfs servers as actual system drives or import directories for a large amount of computers, hard is better that way.  But if it's just relatively trivial filesharing - media files, etc, or if you have a server sharing some filesystem read-only - then it shouldn't be a big deal to use soft mounting.

... or did you have soft mounting on and it locked up anyway?

----------

## genstef

I seem to have some issues with xx:

swsusp2 did not compile

suspend-to-disk did not compile

Maybe you look at http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=25964

at the bootom of the page is the latest patch

And there is another problem i did not have with 2.6.7-ck1:

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.7-xx1/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0m.ko needs unknown symbol free

----------

## xiphux

Thanks for the swsusp2 headsup.

Did you try compiling intel8x0 directly into the kernel?

----------

## genstef

No it was as module

<M> Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111                                               

<M> Intel i8x0/MX440; AMD768/8111 modems (EXPERIMENTAL)

Now my runtime errors:

My sound does not seem to work although the modules and everything is loaded correctly:

```
/usr/src/linux # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Unloading ALSA...

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1061: No soundcards found...

 * Unloading modules                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA drivers...

 * Using ALSA OSS emulation

 * Loading: snd-pcm-oss

 * Loading: snd-seq-oss

 * Running card-dependent scripts

 * Restoring Mixer Levels                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

/usr/src/linux # alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

```

Something positive here: Win4lin and bootsplash works  :Smile: 

And I do not have the kernel twice-as-fast as normal problem.

Can you please make a tarball of broken-out?

I do not want to load the alsa fixes one-by-one to revert them.

Maybe use a auto-script, thanks for the good work keep it up, best 2.6.7-mm1 patchset for me  :Smile: 

----------

## xiphux

I meant does compiling the driver right into the kernel fix the issue.

I put a broken-out tarball up.

----------

## genstef

I do not like compiling modules into the kernel. It makes unloading on suspend impossible. But reverting your alsa-stuff does the trick for both, what was the use of it?

Btw, when i rebooted that the hd was shut down.

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> ... or did you have soft mounting on and it locked up anyway?

 

Yes it is  :Smile: 

I switched from hard to soft fot the reasons you explained, but it happened (rarely i have to admit) to experience client freeze. I Use TCP mode instead of UDP since i read that with it i could use wsize and rsize =32768 and i had a better performance.

Ok, maybe i'm going a little bit Off-Topic, so i will give a check  :Smile: 

After this, thx for the great Job, just rebooted and everything seems fine !

Bye

----------

## scaba

 *genstefan wrote:*   

> [...] Btw, when i rebooted that the hd was shut down.

 

it's a known problem of -xx that hasn't been tracked down yet.

----------

## yngwin

ebuild for 2.6.7-xx1 available at http://www.stijlstek.nl/os/linux/gentoo/ebuilds/sys-kernel/xx-sources/

xiphux, you're doing such a good job, I don't see a need to continue with lokean-sources, xx has everything and more that I would put in...

----------

## AstralStorm

Hello, this patchset looks very nice... I'm going to try it instead of love-sources. Right now I have a bug to report:

CFQ IOnice is broken: it creates duplicate class members, very easy to fix.

----------

## yngwin

It suffers from the double-clockspeed bug. I'm going to try the patches mentioned in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1266818#1266818

----------

## scaba

 *yngwin wrote:*   

> It suffers from the double-clockspeed bug. I'm going to try the patches mentioned in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1266818#1266818

 

maybe i'll just wait for -xx2   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DaMouse

Or you could use the second of those two patches  :Razz: 

-DaMouse

[EDIT] Could someone do some benchmarks of the cpu schedulers please [/EDIT]

----------

## neenee

http://cos.evilforums.com/bin/mm1_to_mm1-fixed.diff.bz2

get that to fix 2.6.7-mm1 (timers + rcu compile problem)

----------

## PLum

2.6.7-xx1

kernel/power/pagedir.c: In function `mark_pages_for_pageset2':

kernel/power/pagedir.c:298: error: structure has no member named `nr_active_mapped'

kernel/power/pagedir.c:298: error: structure has no member named `active_mapped_list'

kernel/power/pagedir.c:298: error: structure has no member named `active_mapped_list'

kernel/power/pagedir.c:299: error: structure has no member named `nr_active_unmapped'

kernel/power/pagedir.c:299: error: structure has no member named `active_unmapped_list'

kernel/power/pagedir.c:299: error: structure has no member named `active_unmapped_list'

make[2]: *** [kernel/power/pagedir.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [kernel/power] Error 2

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

if i disable all the power managment

then the error is

mm/page_alloc.c: In function `free_hot_cold_page':

mm/page_alloc.c:544: error: `software_suspend_state' undeclared (first use in this function)

mm/page_alloc.c:544: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

mm/page_alloc.c:544: error: for each function it appears in.)

mm/page_alloc.c:544: error: `SOFTWARE_SUSPEND_RUNNING' undeclared (first use in this function)

mm/page_alloc.c: In function `buffered_rmqueue':

mm/page_alloc.c:683: error: `software_suspend_state' undeclared (first use in this function)

mm/page_alloc.c:683: error: `SOFTWARE_SUSPEND_RUNNING' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [mm/page_alloc.o] Error 1

make: *** [mm] Error 2

 :Sad:  ?

----------

## yngwin

Now that -mm2 is out and a new reiser4 autosnapshot, can we expect a -xx2? Would be nice...

----------

## m_el_k

what happened with include/linux/802_11.h ?

BTW, i used the ebuild submitted by yngwin

----------

## xiphux

Yes you can.  I'm doing a couple test compiles of -xx2, but it'll be up soon.

They rearranged a lot of the includes, I think.  I know the scsi include arrangement was completely redone.  In -mm, they took out 802_11.h.  I'm not quite sure what for or where it's now implemented, though...

----------

## xiphux

Ok, here it is:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.7-xx2/

Not a whole lot of differences here.  Updated to -mm2 and the newest reiser4 snapshot (2004.06.23-19.36).  I omitted the same rcu patches from -mm that break reiser4.  I also traced the patch that was conflicting with nick's vm stuff - there's a patch in -mm that rearranges a bunch of the stuff in mm/vmscan.c, but it doesn't really change any functions.  I figured it wasn't worth it to rearrange the code when I could include something that actually did make things better (nickvm).  So that's back in.  The swsusp2 issue from -xx1 was related to that too; I omitted nick's vm stuff but forgot to revert the changes to swsusp2 that were required to make it work with nickvm in the first place.  Swsusp2 is also updated to 2.0.0.88, the latest.

Fixed the duplicate variable issue in cfqionice.  Dropped the alsa malloc patches - they were mostly for cleanliness (it fixed alsa to use the generic systemwide alloc functions as opposed to its own).  But since they ended up causing issues, it wasn't really a big deal to drop them.  I dropped flexible mmap since it's in -mm2 now.  I also added out-of-order net packet scheduling.

As always, goes on top of vanilla 2.6.7.

----------

## scaba

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Ok, here it is:
> 
> http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.7-xx2/

 

thanks a lot   :Very Happy: 

----------

## genstef

xiphux, what about including vesafb-tng?

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/vesafb-tng-0.9-rc1-r1-2.6.7.patch.bz2

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71570

----------

## primero.gentoo

ok , i've got a strange error with 2.6.7-xx1 with staircase scheduler ... my clock is so fast!!! i readjust it at 12:00 because it was not regulated and it seemed strange ... now after about 6 hour it is another time not regulated , it is 1 hout past the real time ... 

strange   :Rolling Eyes: 

does anyone know something about?

----------

## MighMoS

Yeah, mm1 had some timing issues, I'm sure its been fixed now in -mm2.

I think something was overzealously trimmed from that cfq thing, because compiling I get

```
  CC      drivers/block/cfq-iosched.o

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c: In function `cfq_remove_request':

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c:394: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c: In function `cfq_dispatch_requests':

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c:627: error: structure has no member named `cfq_quantum'

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c: In function `cfq_may_queue':

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c:1099: error: structure has no member named `cfq_queued'

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c: In function `cfq_init':

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c:1332: error: structure has no member named `cfq_queued'

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c:1333: error: structure has no member named `cfq_quantum'

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c: In function `cfq_quantum_show':

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c:1400: error: structure has no member named `cfq_quantum'

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c: In function `cfq_queued_show':

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c:1401: error: structure has no member named `cfq_queued'

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c: In function `cfq_quantum_store':

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c:1419: error: structure has no member named `cfq_quantum'

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c:1419: error: structure has no member named `cfq_quantum'

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c:1419: error: structure has no member named `cfq_quantum'

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c:1419: error: structure has no member named `cfq_quantum'

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c:1419: error: structure has no member named `cfq_quantum'

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c: In function `cfq_queued_store':

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c:1420: error: structure has no member named `cfq_queued'

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c:1420: error: structure has no member named `cfq_queued'

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c:1420: error: structure has no member named `cfq_queued'

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c:1420: error: structure has no member named `cfq_queued'

drivers/block/cfq-iosched.c:1420: error: structure has no member named `cfq_queued'

make[2]: *** [drivers/block/cfq-iosched.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/block] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

Anyone else have the same problem?

----------

## genstef

This version of xx-sources does not compile for me.

It errors out saying something like logo not defined first use in thid function

in line 6** of drivers/video/console/fbcon.c

As i looked into the file i saw that it was a bootsplash issue. But fbcon.c was patched by so many patches and reverting bootsplash failed so i gave up.

You can take the latest bootsplash patches from http://www.bootsplash.de :

http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7-mm2.diff

or from gentoo-dev-sources at http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/src/kernel/genpatches/genpatches-2.6-7.36/4505_bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7.patch?rev=HEAD&root=gentoo&content-type=text/plain

----------

## MighMoS

Yeah, I just changed the cfq shcedular and got stuck with 

```
  CC      drivers/video/console/fbcon.o

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c: In function `fbcon_startup':

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:646: error: `logo' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:646: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:646: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/console/fbcon.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/console] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

----------

## scaba

 *genstefan wrote:*   

> This version of xx-sources does not compile for me.
> 
> It errors out saying something like logo not defined first use in thid function
> 
> in line 6** of drivers/video/console/fbcon.c
> ...

 

i got the same error (or at least sth with fbcon.c). then i tried compiling w/out console framebuffer support, which worked fine. then i did 'make mrproper' and compiled again with console fb support, and strange enough it worked this time.

so everything's fine here. i also didn't run in any cfq probs.

----------

## primero.gentoo

same problems but your trick did not work ... mmhh ...

----------

## yngwin

Thanks xiphux!

New ebuild in the usual place: http://www.stijlstek.nl/os/linux/gentoo/ebuilds/sys-kernel/xx-sources/

----------

## primero.gentoo

Has someone solved the problem with the frame buffer stated above?

bye

----------

## tinyau

 *genstefan wrote:*   

> This version of xx-sources does not compile for me.
> 
> It errors out saying something like logo not defined first use in thid function
> 
> in line 6** of drivers/video/console/fbcon.c
> ...

 

I encountered the same problem as well by using xx2 ebuild.

----------

## xiphux

The bootsplash issue is a problem with the bootsplash patches themselves.  One of the hunks is getting put in the wrong place (I think it's a misjudgement on the patch program's part).  I'll have it fixed in the next release.

Somehow, I can't seem to get that broken cfq error that you're running into.  In theory, it should work - cfq_queued and cfq_quantum are declared regardless of whether you choose cfqionice or not.  I don't see why they suddenly wouldn't show up...

----------

## yngwin

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> Has someone solved the problem with the frame buffer stated above?

 

The workaround is to leave out bootsplash in your config.

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *yngwin wrote:*   

>  *primero.gentoo wrote:*   Has someone solved the problem with the frame buffer stated above? 
> 
> The workaround is to leave out bootsplash in your config.

 

Not a good workaround ... i can't live without my BootSplash!!  :Smile:  i'll wait for next release

bye

----------

## yngwin

That's why I said workaround, not solution.

I tried to fiddle around with the changes in fbcon.c (the culprit) but although I got it to compile fine, I ended up with a non-booting kernel. No luck so far. I actually want to get some other work done, so I've settled for no bootsplash until a next release fixes the problem.

----------

## danone

i also got the cfq_quantum error and i solved it..but thats not the way u would go norally i reinstalled the system..because i think the linux-2.6.6 headers are bad..so i use 2.6.7

----------

## cpu

When I enable reiser4 support in 2.6.7-xx2 I get kernel panic... how can I update reiser4 snapshot ??

----------

## cpu

reiser4-2004.06.25-19.36-linux-2.6.7-mm2.diff.gz relased - any chaces to get update till mm3 relased ? - I still catch kernel panic when I turn on reiser4   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xiphux

Ok, I'll bite:

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.7-xx3/

Reiser4 is updated to the latest snapshot.  They resynced against -mm2, so I don't need to omit the rcu patches anymore.

Upon request, I updated to vesafb-tng.  The patch applied cleanly.  I personally don't use vesafb, but the one time I tried booting vesafb, it crapped out with an oops.  I don't know if this is the case for everyone, but I figured I'd leave it as is and see if other people have issues.  If necessary, I can make a patch to reverse vesafb-tng and apply the original vesafb-rrc.

Not much else.  Fixed the bootsplash compile error.  I made some changes/tweaks to EBS... a 'resync' if you will (1.1-x1)  Mostly for cleanliness.  Staircase is at 7.4.

I also added out-of-order packet scheduling as well as Sistina's clustering stuff... symmetric cluster manager (CMAN), global file locks and file system (GFS), global network block device (GNBD), and the distributed lock manager (DLM).

Same as before, applies to 2.6.7.

----------

## fallow

sounds good for me , xx2 compiled fine , only with small problem with fbcon 

i tryied to compile xx3 now ...

```

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/init_task.o

arch/i386/kernel/init_task.c:37: error: parse error before '.' token

arch/i386/kernel/init_task.c:13: warning: 'init_fs' defined but not used

arch/i386/kernel/init_task.c:16: warning: 'init_sighand' defined but not used

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/init_task.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel] Error 2

```

ps. in SPA , are included IA,TP,TSATS,CNTL extensions ? 

greetings  :Smile: 

----------

## xiphux

Unfortunately, that error doesn't tell me a whole lot... can I see your config?

All the spa extensions to date are included.  (you can check the patch-series)

----------

## ryszardzonk

xx-sources-2.6.7-xx3 compiled just fine. Great job xiphux  :Very Happy:  . Vesa-tng patch is first that got me 1024x768-16@85 working in console  :Smile: . However I have the issue with bootsplash not initiating from start, just from init scripts. Have to check what it might be. I am sure it is not "Use register arguments", which used to be an issue with it, because it turned it off. Must be something else.

xiphux wrote

 *Quote:*   

>  I personally don't use vesafb, but the one time I tried booting vesafb, it crapped out with an oops

 

I higly recomend using this script first http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/modeline2fb.pl

in your x running.This added my Xwindow mode to /etc/fb.modes

Run it with  xvidtune -show | ./modeline2fb.pl >> /etc/fb.modes

----------

## fallow

of course 

.config is here - > http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/.config

greetings  :Smile: 

----------

## yngwin

Just compiled -xx3, but I got this warning at the end (same in -xx2 btw):

```
WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.7-xx3/kernel/fs/hfsplus/hfsplus.ko needs unknown symbol PageActive

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.7-xx3/kernel/fs/hfs/hfs.ko needs unknown symbol PageActive

```

Not that I need this very much, but it would be nice if it worked...

Edit: for those who want an ebuild: grab my previous one and rename it xx-sources-2.6.7-r3.ebuild

----------

## pilx

xiphux, any chance of including GigaRAID driver as in love-sources?

----------

## xiphux

Sure, do you have a link to it?

----------

## pilx

Here http://www.ite.com.tw/pc/LinuxDriver_it8212_092005-09.zip

----------

## cpu

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Ok, I'll bite:
> 
> Upon request, I updated to vesafb-tng.  The patch applied cleanly.  I personally don't use vesafb, but the one time I tried booting vesafb, it crapped out with an oops.  I don't know if this is the case for everyone, but I figured I'd leave it as is and see if other people have issues.  If necessary, I can make a patch to reverse vesafb-tng and apply the original vesafb-rrc.
> 
> 

 

Would be nice to see this patch - vseafb-tng doesn't work for me   :Crying or Very sad:  vesafb-rrc rOx! For about 3 hours of fighting with vesafb-tng and nothing... i got up please give me vesafb-rrc

----------

## genstef

They made heavy changes in fbcon in 2.6.7-mm*. I do not think any of the vesafb* patches will work now. The bootsplash patch does not boot for me with mm3. Its just a blackscreen.

----------

## cpu

 *genstefan wrote:*   

> They made heavy changes in fbcon in 2.6.7-mm*. I do not think any of the vesafb* patches will work now. The bootsplash patch does not boot for me with mm3. Its just a blackscreen.

 

But now with vesafb-tng I don't even have fb...  :Sad: 

----------

## scaba

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Ok, I'll bite:
> 
> http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.7-xx3/

 

thank you. another great release  :Very Happy: 

 *cpu wrote:*   

> But now with vesafb-tng I don't even have fb... 

 

working fine here (with bootsplash). i only had to remove the 'vga=0x???' from my grub.conf.

----------

## danone

vesafb-tng works nearly as i want only the refreshrate wont get higher then 60Hz thats wired on the 19" monitor..it seemsto ignore the DPMS from monitor but spock know of that i tried to debug with him 4days ago.The xx3 will break my XFS Raid array it caused a big Call Trace and the hole system was for the rubish bin...now im on bootstrap with xx2 this works fine maybe its the reiser4 thing in kernel?be warned dont take gcc-3.4 on bootstrap gdm or so wont work after it.

----------

## cpu

But I don't have /dev/fb0 this is my config:

```

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_WALKEN is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Bootsplash configuration

#

CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH=y

```

This is my fb.modes

```

mode "1024x768"

   # D: 94.50 MHz, H: 68.68 kHz, V: 85.00 Hz

   geometry 1024 768 1024 768 32

   timings 10582 208 48 36 1 96 3

endmode

mode "800x600"

   # D: 56.30 MHz, H: 53.72 kHz, V: 85.14 Hz

   geometry 800 600 800 600 32

   timings 17761 152 32 27 1 64 3

endmode

mode "640x480"

   # D: 36.00 MHz, H: 43.27 kHz, V: 85.01 Hz

   geometry 640 480 640 480 32

   timings 27777 80 56 25 1 56 3

endmode

mode "640x480"

   # D: 25.20 MHz, H: 31.50 kHz, V: 60.00 Hz

   geometry 640 480 640 480 32

   timings 39682 48 16 33 10 96 2

endmode

```

In lilo I add

```

video=vesafb:ypan,1024x768-16@85

```

And get nothing   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Raniz

 *cpu wrote:*   

>  *xiphux wrote:*   Ok, I'll bite:
> 
> Upon request, I updated to vesafb-tng.  The patch applied cleanly.  I personally don't use vesafb, but the one time I tried booting vesafb, it crapped out with an oops.  I don't know if this is the case for everyone, but I figured I'd leave it as is and see if other people have issues.  If necessary, I can make a patch to reverse vesafb-tng and apply the original vesafb-rrc.
> 
>  
> ...

 

I'll cast another vote for the old vesa-driver...

```
raniz@Megatron $ dmesg | grep vesa                                            ~

vesafb: Sorry, pre-VBE 2.0 cards are not supported.

vesafb: vbe_init failed - returning..

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -22
```

----------

## danone

 *Raniz wrote:*   

>  *cpu wrote:*    *xiphux wrote:*   Ok, I'll bite:
> 
> Upon request, I updated to vesafb-tng.  The patch applied cleanly.  I personally don't use vesafb, but the one time I tried booting vesafb, it crapped out with an oops.  I don't know if this is the case for everyone, but I figured I'd leave it as is and see if other people have issues.  If necessary, I can make a patch to reverse vesafb-tng and apply the original vesafb-rrc.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Try to limit the vram ..more memory on card the vesa_tng dont like make following to your kernel boot options

vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,vram:16,1024x768-16@85 this should work have nearly the same option...for other options look into the kerneldir/Documantions/drivers/vesa/ there is a document with all needed otptions..

----------

## eldiablo

I have noticed that the load on my machine is very very high with xx-sources, it doesn't seem to be any processes using any cpu, or any process in Z or D state.

But top shows that cpu use lies at about 96-97% constant.

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

# CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE is not set

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

CONFIG_BROKEN=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_MORSE_PANICS=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_PAGG is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

# CONFIG_DELAY_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_EDD=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_BADRAM=y

CONFIG_PROC_MM=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

#

# Performance-monitoring counters support

#

CONFIG_PERFCTR=y

CONFIG_PERFCTR_INIT_TESTS=y

CONFIG_PERFCTR_VIRTUAL=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# Software Suspend 2

#

#

# Image Storage (you need at least one writer)

#

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND_SWAPWRITER is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND_NULLWRITER is not set

#

# Suspend will not be compiled in if no storage method is selected.

#

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_USE_VECTOR is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_ZT5550=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE_POLL_EVENT_MODE is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC_POLL_EVENT_MODE is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMPRESSLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=32000

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_CIPHER_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GNBD is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=m

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV=m

CONFIG_UNIX=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_ARPD=y

CONFIG_RICMP=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_IP_NMAP_FREAK=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_VS=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12

#

# IPVS transport protocol load balancing support

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_TCP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_UDP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH=y

#

# IPVS scheduler

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_RR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLCR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SED=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NQ=m

#

# IPVS application helper

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_FTP=m

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LAYER7=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LAYER7_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LAYER7_MAXDATALEN=2048

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CSZ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DELAY=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_OOO is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

CONFIG_NET_QOS=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

# CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_POLICE=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_KGDBOE is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_SHAPER=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NR_TTY_DEVICES=63

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=1024

# CONFIG_FRANDOM is not set

#

# Linux InfraRed Controller

#

# CONFIG_LIRC_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=m

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

CONFIG_I8XX_TCO=y

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HPET_NOMMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZR36120 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE=m

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_WALKEN=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Bootsplash configuration

#

# CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_KBD=m

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE=m

CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI=m

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_W9968CF=m

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

#

# USB Host-to-Host Cables

#

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_GENESYS=y

CONFIG_USB_NET1080=y

CONFIG_USB_PL2301=y

#

# Intelligent USB Devices/Gadgets

#

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

CONFIG_USB_ZAURUS=y

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=y

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_AX8817X=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE_PADDED=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_TIGL=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

CONFIG_USB_TEST=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SA1100 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

CONFIG_USB_ZERO=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH_RNDIS=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS=m

CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL=m

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_FS is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_JFS_DMAPI is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V1=m

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

# CONFIG_CDFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_PRAMFS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_SUBFS is not set

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_LUFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO=y

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

# CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_AFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_SH_FS is not set

CONFIG_RXRPC=m

# CONFIG_LOCK_HARNESS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=m

#

# NeTraverse Win4Lin Support

#

# CONFIG_MKI is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=y

#

# LIDS support

#

CONFIG_LIDS=y

#

# LIDS Options

#

CONFIG_LIDS_NO_FLOOD_LOG=y

CONFIG_LIDS_ALLOW_SWITCH=y

# CONFIG_LIDS_RESTRICT_MODE_SWITCH is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX is not set

# CONFIG_SYSTRACE is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_UCL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

#

# Cluster Support

#

# CONFIG_CLUSTER is not set

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

#

# Extra options

#

# CONFIG_SCHED_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_NICKSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_SPA is not set

CONFIG_STAIRCASE=y

# CONFIG_EBS is not set

#

# I/O Schedulers

#

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_IO_NONE is not set

CONFIG_CFQIONICE=y

# CONFIG_ELV_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCY_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_LOW_LATENCY=y

CONFIG_SILENT_BOOT=y

#

# Compiler options

#

# CONFIG_CFLAGS_EDIT is not set

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_HERTZ=1000

# CONFIG_KMALLOC_ACCOUNTING is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT_BOOTMEM is not set

```

That was my config  :Smile: 

----------

## Raniz

 *danone wrote:*   

>  *Raniz wrote:*    *cpu wrote:*    *xiphux wrote:*   Ok, I'll bite:
> 
> Upon request, I updated to vesafb-tng.  The patch applied cleanly.  I personally don't use vesafb, but the one time I tried booting vesafb, it crapped out with an oops.  I don't know if this is the case for everyone, but I figured I'd leave it as is and see if other people have issues.  If necessary, I can make a patch to reverse vesafb-tng and apply the original vesafb-rrc.
> 
>  
> ...

 

I'll try passing this then:

```
video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,vram:16,1280x1024-16@75
```

Still not working  :Sad: 

----------

## cpu

 *danone wrote:*   

> vesafb-tng works nearly as i want only the refreshrate wont get higher then 60Hz thats wired on the 19" monitor..it seemsto ignore the DPMS from monitor but spock know of that i tried to debug with him 4days ago.The xx3 will break my XFS Raid array it caused a big Call Trace and the hole system was for the rubish bin...now im on bootstrap with xx2 this works fine maybe its the reiser4 thing in kernel?be warned dont take gcc-3.4 on bootstrap gdm or so wont work after it.

 

Still don't work - what a nightmare!

----------

## eldiablo

So then, a new MM is out, and a new version of staircase is out(7.7)

Would be nice to get a xx version for these

And btw. the vesafb-tng works fine here, at least it don't oops

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## cpu

Can anyone who have vesafb-tng working give me short introduction I mean kernel config (only VESA related sections) fb.modes append from lilo any tips&tricks because I don't have more ideas...

----------

## xiphux

I'm working on syncing with all the new stuff.  (gigaraid, mm, staircase, etc)  Andrew integrated some of the scheduling changes from Nick Piggin's patch (np1), so I need to make the schedulers work with them.

I'm going to see if I can add both vesafb-rrc and vesafb-tng and make it configurable.  And maybe bootsplash, too, since there's that new version tweaked by spock for 32bit mode (but with no acceleration).

----------

## Raniz

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> I'm working on syncing with all the new stuff.  (gigaraid, mm, staircase, etc)  Andrew integrated some of the scheduling changes from Nick Piggin's patch (np1), so I need to make the schedulers work with them.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can add both vesafb-rrc and vesafb-tng and make it configurable.  And maybe bootsplash, too, since there's that new version tweaked by spock for 32bit mode (but with no acceleration).

 

Souds good...

Other than the vesa-troubels I'm really happy with xx-sources! Keep up the good work.

----------

## yngwin

I thought to do a new install on a reiser4 root partition, but I end up with hardlocks on the very first emerges. No luck  :Sad:  Now I use reiserfs root and reiser4 for /usr/portage and /home.

----------

## xiphux

That's how I do it.  Root is reiserfs, everything else is reiser4 - in case of emergency or something.

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

hmmm, i found out why i always get kernel panics using the latest xx-sources... as i was thinking it was a reiser4 incompatibility i noticed the sil3112 driver (ata version, not scsi) is broken.. i selected it using make menuconfig but it doesn't seem to get built or something else goes wrong as my sata isn't detected when booting this kernel..

as i'm having the same problem using the last few redeeman-sources i'm thinking it may be a problem with mm-sources..?

anyway, i switched to scsi emulation and everything is working again...  :Smile: 

----------

## veezi

N00b question, and hope it wasn't asked before in this thread (I just couldn't read the whole 16 pages over dialup connection!):

Can anyone put a small post, explaining (in two or three sentences) what each patch does? And how it can be used (does't work without tweaking any sort of parameters or so?).

Cheers,

----------

## danone

Hey xiphux well you will have no luck on put vesatng and vesafb_rrc togehter..spock removed all vesafb things neccesarry for vesafb_rrrc also bootsplash is working with vesafb_tng..i tried it try the last one with is agains t 2.6.7-mm3 it works as it should work.

----------

## primero.gentoo

I've compiled xx3 3 times but all the time I get the same kernel panic  at the boot time ... maybe the vesafb patch? i'm gonna try without framebuffer compiled in ... hope good.

Bye

----------

## primero.gentoo

Ok, it's proved that my kernel panics was bye vesafb-tng ... since i removed framebuffer support now everything is booted fine.

I really use FB onfly for booting eye-candy so i always used vesafb, maybe i'm gonna try with radeonfb support ... hope good.

Does anyone has hints about vesafb-tng or radeonfb? 

Bye

----------

## xiphux

Err... actually, I've already got vesafb-rrc and vesafb-tng as a config option.  The only thing he removed were references to vesafb - vesafb-specific calls, etc, so you can use it with other framebuffers.  All I had to do was make the vesafb-specific parts conditional.  Most of the new stuff in vesafb-tng is actually in a separate file (vesafb-thread.c).  It's to support running vesafb as a module - the vesafb code stays mostly self-contained while vesafb-thread is always compiled into the kernel, so it can load up the module.  So it was actually relatively easy as compared to, say, the schedulers.

Oh, and I've got the bootsplash experimental features set up as an option, too.  I'm still working on remerging the schedulers at the moment.

[EDIT] vzeidat, I'm thinking about maybe making a webpage with a list of patches, what they do, where to get them, etc.  I'll probably do that at some time when kernel development stagnates and I have nothing new to merge. [/EDIT]

----------

## Raniz

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Err... actually, I've already got vesafb-rrc and vesafb-tng as a config option.  The only thing he removed were references to vesafb - vesafb-specific calls, etc, so you can use it with other framebuffers.  All I had to do was make the vesafb-specific parts conditional.  Most of the new stuff in vesafb-tng is actually in a separate file (vesafb-thread.c).  It's to support running vesafb as a module - the vesafb code stays mostly self-contained while vesafb-thread is always compiled into the kernel, so it can load up the module.  So it was actually relatively easy as compared to, say, the schedulers.
> 
> Oh, and I've got the bootsplash experimental features set up as an option, too.  I'm still working on remerging the schedulers at the moment.
> 
> [EDIT] vzeidat, I'm thinking about maybe making a webpage with a list of patches, what they do, where to get them, etc.  I'll probably do that at some time when kernel development stagnates and I have nothing new to merge. [/EDIT]

 

Is this coming in the next release or is it in the xx3 patch?

----------

## xiphux

The next release.  It's going to have good stuff like that, as well as the newest Nicksched (the one in -np2... doesn't exactly have a version number), etc.

----------

## Raniz

When is the next release scheduled?

----------

## xiphux

Um... as soon as I finish...

Probably within the next day or two.

----------

## scaba

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Um... as soon as I finish...
> 
> Probably within the next day or two.

 

no hurry. i rather wait a few days longer than having some stuff broken just because of lack of time.

----------

## MighMoS

Can I ask a stupid question?  Does selecting multiple I/O schedulers yield any performance gains/hits?  Because between -xx1 and -xx2 I just selected all but CFQ and it actually became usable.  Or was that just a coincidence?

----------

## Jake

Does systrace work? I tried 1.5 on 2.6.7-rc3-mm1 also patched with reiser4 and auto-swappiness. When I ran "make" for the userland, systrace built but the tests failed. If I run the tests manually, I see that the systrace binary always segfaults. I have /dev/systrace, so that's not the problem.

EDIT: With the default rules, systrace blocks some system calls for the tests, making the test programs segfault, not systrace. The only problem now is that systrace generates really ugly rules (multiple files for simple programs) that work but can't be right.

----------

## eldiablo

-mm4 is out  :Smile: 

----------

## thechris

i had some issues with xx-sources : 2.6.7-xx2

after attempting a manual compile i got a kernel panic upon booting.

genkernel failed

so i went to redeeman3 -- couldn't download.

so i went to redeeman5 -- genkernel failed.

manual compile did work.

this here chronicals my issues:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=191757&highlight=xxsources

i think i can now post my .config for xx2.

the framebuffer stuff was an issue in genkernel with xx2.

i like the options in xx-sources.  very nice.  in anycase, i figured i'd post this info to be helpful.

xx-sources were compiled with gcc3.4.

----------

## xiphux

Ok, let's give this a shot.

http://www.thelightofthesoul.com/linux/patches/xx-sources-2.6.7-xx4/

This is an EXTREMELY EXPERIMENTAL release.  I merged and changed a lot of stuff, and a lot of it did not work for me yet.  I figured I'd post it for other people to experiment with - so feedback on any breakage (which is almost certain to happen) would be helpful.  So if you feel like testing (or are just bored), give this a shot.  Otherwise, stick to the previous release.

This is based on -mm4.  It has staircase 7.7, and nicksched... whatever scheduler's in np3.  (as well as the others that haven't updated, spa, ebs, etc)  The kicker is that most of them don't boot for me.  I think it's because of the new forking code from Nick that's in -mm... I wrote the other schedulers' fork code in what I thought was correct, but I guess it wasn't quite right.  I'll work on ironing that out.  The only scheduler that works for me is Nicksched.  It figures... of course he'd include his own fork code.

Reiser4 snapshot from the 28th.  Nick's vm work from -np3.  I used Con's VM-autoregulate, which regulates both swappiness as well as page inactivation - of course, rewritten to work with Nick's vm stuff.

The hi res timers didn't apply.  It doesn't matter that much, anyway - -mm4 has some of its own timer work.  I added the iteraid driver (gigaraid).

I attempted to add vesafb-rrc as well as vesafb-tng.  You can choose between one or the other, or neither.  I really have no idea how this will fare... it didn't work too well when I tried it.  Hopefully at least one mode will work for people.  I also added the bootsplash-sp patch as well as the original bootsplash.  (When you activate bootsplash, you can then choose to enable the extra features)  I don't know how this will work... but I know the experimental one didn't work with my radeonfb.

I also haven't tuned the Kconfig files... for example, vesafb is always shown as a tristate choice (n/m/y), even though it's only -tng that supports vesafb as a module.  Bootsplash as well as the extra options mode both show up without depending on vesafb, even though it's only the experimental one that can be built without vesafb.

Sounds pretty busted, right?  Well, it is a test.  I suppose I shouldn't label it as an actual release, but whatever...  Just don't expect a flawless experience.

Again, goes on 2.6.7 vanilla.

----------

## MighMoS

I'm pretty nuts, but this is one I think I'll wait for feedback on.  

BTW:  Has anyone answered my question above?

[edited for stupidity]

----------

## yngwin

ebuilds for xx-sources

I'm about to try 2.6.7-xx4, see how it goes.  :Very Happy: 

I'm also curious to hear others' experiences and opinions about what is the best combination for desktop use: pre-emptive, low latency, cfq, as, staircase, nicksched??

----------

## cpu

Vesa choser doesn't work for me - I've tried rrc tng and normal vesa and get blank black screen... also some problems with DST in ACPI, BTW my pal have simillar problems with vesafb.

----------

## primero.gentoo

the same here ... i've tried vesa rrc and tng ... blank screen , now i'm compiling with normal one , hope good.

after that it seems to have something broken with Scheduler since responsiveness seems so ... slow. I always used Nick one, but this time everything is strange .... mmmhhh 

After this i've to say that the best one i tried is 2.6.7-rc3-xx4 that rocks like ninja and is always there in my boot ready to start  :Smile: 

Bye , and keep it on!

----------

## yngwin

Compiled fine and works fine so far with matroxfb, no bootsplash but logo, low-latency, cfq, cfq-ionice, nicksched. Also the hfs modules compiled fine now, without unresolved symbols.

----------

## xiphux

I think I'll probably revert the vesafb/bootsplash options and start from the beginning.  I should probably work step-by-step, ie getting a vesafb normal/rrc choice working before I tack on tng.

Yeah, I noticed a little lag too.  While I do understand most of the scheduling code, I should probably leave the actual code writing to the people who designed the schedulers until I really know what I'm doing.

btw xx3 was a disaster that crashed and burned in hell

----------

## Lowspirit

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> I think I'll probably revert the vesafb/bootsplash options and start from the beginning.  I should probably work step-by-step, ie getting a vesafb normal/rrc choice working before I tack on tng.
> 
> Yeah, I noticed a little lag too.  While I do understand most of the scheduling code, I should probably leave the actual code writing to the people who designed the schedulers until I really know what I'm doing.
> 
> btw xx3 was a disaster that crashed and burned in hell

 

Ehm... I run xx3, is this crashing and burning in hell something I should worry about?

----------

## xiphux

Er... sorry, that was my mistake.  MighMoS made it sound like I skipped -xx3, and I thought that was the case - I make so many different versions that bite the dust and never make it to release, sometimes incrementing the version number, sometimes not.  So I kind of lost track.  The one I made in between -xx3 and -xx4 and didn't release (-xx3.5, I guess?) ate it.  I incorrectly merged Nick's context switch stuff...

----------

## AstralStorm

Did anybody get an nVidia card (esp. GeForce 3) to run at 1024x768-32@85? I'm getting a weird interlaced mode instead... (@87.5 Hz) I've already tried the script with both nv and nvidia driver, same result.

@75 Hz works fine (I'm using it right now with Links2  :Razz: )

xx3 is fine, though I'd like to see staircase 7.7, as 7.4 has problems with UT2004/Sound, but has much higher FPS.

Could you make an upgrade patch for xx3? (Con's didn't work and I'm too busy to merge it myself)

I'll try xx4 anyway.

----------

## xiphux

There's a patch in the -xx3 directory to upgrade staircase from 7.4 to 7.8.

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *yngwin wrote:*   

> Compiled fine and works fine so far with matroxfb, no bootsplash but logo, low-latency, cfq, cfq-ionice, nicksched. Also the hfs modules compiled fine now, without unresolved symbols.

 

What about your experience with Nicksched and low latency? better then Preemptible with nicksched? I'm interested in benchmarking it but time is not enough now ...

bye

----------

## yngwin

I should try to do a kernel compile with the same configuration except for pre-emptive and do some tests. 

But I must say I'm not impressed. I get browser lag when compiling stuff, even with portage niceness set to 17. Renicing X has no noticable effect. But at least my music keeps playing without stutter (this was a problem with staircase and low latency in -xx3). I'm still trying to find the best combination, that's why I asked about it above.

I read that low latency is better than pre-emptive, so that's why I'm trying it now. But as I said, I should do some tests.

Something that does impress me though, is that lately (I think since 2.6.6) kernels boot much faster, even though bzImage is >2MB with Reiser4 compiled in and such stuff.

----------

## MighMoS

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Er... sorry, that was my mistake.  MighMoS made it sound like I skipped -xx3, and I thought that was the case - I make so many different versions that bite the dust and never make it to release, sometimes incrementing the version number, sometimes not.  So I kind of lost track.  The one I made in between -xx3 and -xx4 and didn't release (-xx3.5, I guess?) ate it.  I incorrectly merged Nick's context switch stuff...

 

Yeah, I was browsing through, and didn't see -xx3, and went..."wait a second!" and posted.  Then I saw what /usr/src/linux pointed to and rushed to the edit button hoping no one saw that   :Embarassed: 

[edit]Ok, I compiled -xx4, having too much free time, and on boot it displays a bunch of ACPI stuff, followed by the following and a freeze:

```
spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7
```

  Any comments?

----------

## xiphux

I made a sourceforge project for xx-sources so I don't have to keep deleting old releases off of my website to save space.  I'll be working on migrating the stuff over and maybe making a temporary webpage or something.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/xx-sources/

MighMoS:  In a normal bootup, what would be the next message(s) displayed?

----------

## yngwin

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> I made a sourceforge project for xx-sources ... making a temporary webpage or something.

 

I'd love to help out if you want (I am a web designer). Maybe I could also upload my ebuilds for xx-sources there, so that things are in one place.   :Question: 

----------

## xiphux

Sure, that would be cool.  We should talk via email/PM/whatever.

----------

## trevorj

http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/07/03/0256214&mode=thread&tid=106&tid=152&tid=185

"NVidia Releases Linux Drivers Supporting 4K Stacks"

yay.

----------

## xiphux

Since I'm on sourceforge now, I've starting keeping most of my work in CVS.  So if you get bored waiting for the next release, you can try a CVS pull from sourceforge and see how that works for you.

----------

## primero.gentoo

Hi, CVS is a great thing i think  :Smile: 

just a question, i'm compiling now CVS (xx5) version and i've seen that there is only the vesafb-tng patch. i had a lot of troubles make it work with bootsplash on my Laptop (radoen M6Y) . the last one that worked was the 2.6.7-rc3-xx4 , what patch was in it? 

Keep on  :Smile: 

Bye

----------

## primero.gentoo

mmmm getting this errorr with nick or staircase sched ....

```

 LD      arch/i386/mm/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/mach-default/setup.o

  CC      arch/i386/mach-default/topology.o

  LD      arch/i386/mach-default/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/sched.o

kernel/sched.c: In function `enqueue_task':

kernel/sched.c:1178: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c: In function `enqueue_task_head':

kernel/sched.c:1211: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c: In function `deactivate_task':

kernel/sched.c:2001: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:2002: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c: In function `try_to_wake_up':

kernel/sched.c:2285: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c: In function `sched_fork':

kernel/sched.c:2525: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:2581: error: `rq' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2581: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

kernel/sched.c:2581: error: for each function it appears in.)

kernel/sched.c:2584: error: `this_cpu' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c: In function `wake_up_new_task':

kernel/sched.c:2759: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:2775: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:2775: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:2776: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c: In function `scheduler_tick':

kernel/sched.c:4037: warning: implicit declaration of function `batch_task'

kernel/sched.c: In function `schedule':

kernel/sched.c:4479: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c:4483: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c: In function `set_user_nice':

kernel/sched.c:5287: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c: In function `__setscheduler':

kernel/sched.c:5468: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c: In function `setscheduler':

kernel/sched.c:5594: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c: In function `sys_sched_yield':

kernel/sched.c:5967: error: structure has no member named `array'

kernel/sched.c: In function `init_idle':

kernel/sched.c:6335: error: structure has no member named `array'

make[1]: *** [kernel/sched.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

```

anyone know ?  :Smile: 

bye

----------

## xiphux

You might want to try updating your sources.  I'm still working on fixing the compile errors with the various schedulers in cvs.  The only one I'm sure works is staircase, since it's what I'm using now.

rc3-xx4 had the old bootsplash and vesafb-rrc.

----------

## yngwin

 *yngwin wrote:*   

> But I must say I'm not impressed. I get browser lag when compiling stuff, even with portage niceness set to 17. 

 

I have to take that back. It's working fine now. I don't know why, maybe things got set with a reboot...

But I'd still like to hear from others about their experiences or arguments what would work better on a desktop: low-latency or pre-emption, nicksched or staircase, cfq or as...

----------

## xiphux

Well, I can't give really concrete evidence, but here are my thoughts:

Low latency:

The low latency patch (at least, the one in gentoo-dev-sources at the time I added it) is really just some extra reschedule calls inserted here and there.  In the end, I don't think it's really that noticable.  And CK says that you should even disable preemption, since the difference is not noticable to humans (as compared to 2.4).  I'm not exactly sure about that, but I think I may give it a shot sometime.

Scheduler:

I would say this depends on what you do.  I think staircase is better for interactivity - especially since the process gets an extremely large timeslice when it's first created and can burst when necessary.  However, I think staircase struggles when it's under an extremely high load - for example, emerging something while watching a video while re-encoding some audio while searching for extraterrestrial life, or something.  Because you've only got one priority array to deal with, you've essentially just got one massive list of tasks jumping up and down the staircase.  Also, since staircase is still relatively new, it doesn't have a whole lot of tuning yet - it's not as unfair on cpu-bound tasks, for one.

Nicksched, on the other hand, is really just the same two priority array scheduler that's in vanilla, but with the interactivity bonus calculations rewritten.  The old calculations were ripped out and replaced with a simple one based on the task's sleep time.  And most of the calculations are just really light linear functions, so its calculations are quick and hassle-free.  So I think nicksched does better under high loads - with a crapload of tasks, each task has to keep recalculating its timeslice every scheduler tick.  The faster those calculations are, the less the scheduler has to struggle with each task it's dealing with.  And the two priority array setup is good for many tasks, since the scheduler really only considers one array at a time (the active array).  Nicksched also uses an extremely light method to determine which array the task goes into (each task has a used_slice value: 0 for fresh, -1 for expired).  So as opposed to the original scheduler's timestamp calculations used to determine the array, it just checks that value and acts accordingly.

Elevator:

This one, I can't really say.  The arguments both ways all make sense to me.  Personally, I use runtime selectable on a per-drive basis.  I use cfq on storage drives with media, since I want those to flow smoothly and not skip.  On the drive my system runs on, I use anticipatory since I tend to leave a lot of programs open without really using them too much.  So if I'm using one program, I don't want it to skip over to some background task's I/O that I'm not concerned about, I want it to do its I/O on this program I'm using now.

----------

## trevorj

cvs pull as of time of posting compiles and works fine with staircase+runtime selectable elevators =)

let's hope it doesn't kill my computer off now  :Wink: 

----------

## primero.gentoo

ok, compiled with staircase and low latency, gonna try it out.

I think i need to give Emerge a little bit of nice, something about 5, so i will suffer less about performance.

With 

```

video=vesafp,yvpan,1024x768-16@60

```

framebuffer boots well but bootsplash does not work, i receive this message:

```

.

.

.vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P6  , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:52eb

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c537f, set palette = c00c53cb

vesafb: pmi: ports = 2010 2016 2054 2038 203c 205c 2000 2004 20b0 20b2 20b4 

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: EDID vendor sign: DWE

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 160 Hz, hf = 70 kHz, clk = 90 MHz

vesafb: total memory: 33554432

vesafb: scrolling: ypan using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=16384

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xe080a000, size 32768k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

.

.

.

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19-spock-0.1: looking for picture.... no good signature found.

```

I'm using an initrd with DSDT and bootsplash image, i always used it and with 2.6.7-rc3-xx4 it works fine ... does anyone know?  :Smile: 

Now i think i'm gonna update by CVS and compile it again...

A question:

What about GCC version to compile kernel? I always used a 3.X.X version and never had problems but everywhere is written about using 2.95.3 ... what about this?

Bye

----------

## xiphux

Did you try remaking your initrd with the latest bootsplash package?

I use gcc 3.4 without problems.

You might want to wait... oh, 15 minutes or so before pulling from cvs.  I'm updating HEAD to 2.6.7-mm6 and I should be done merging the last of the fixes by then.

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Did you try remaking your initrd with the latest bootsplash package?
> 
> I use gcc 3.4 without problems.
> 
> 

 

No, i've not tried ... cause until today i am not been able to boot framebuffer since 2.6.7-rc3-xx4  :Smile:  i gonna try it now

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You might want to wait... oh, 15 minutes or so before pulling from cvs.  I'm updating HEAD to 2.6.7-mm6 and I should be done merging the last of the fixes by then.

 

Ok, i'll wait  :Smile: 

Just noticed this strange errors after a compile error:

```

.

.

.

  CC      fs/bad_inode.o

  CC      fs/file.o

  CC      fs/dnotify.o

  CC      fs/filesystems.o

  CC      fs/namespace.o

fs/namespace.c:727: error: conflicting types for `do_add_mount'

include/linux/mount.h:72: error: previous declaration of `do_add_mount'

make[1]: *** [fs/namespace.o] Error 1

make: *** [fs] Error 2

Zapata xx-sources # make xconfig

scripts/kconfig/qconf arch/i386/Kconfig

fs/Kconfig:262:warning: config symbol defined without type

fs/Kconfig:253:warning: config symbol defined without type

fs/Kconfig:312:warning: config symbol defined without type

fs/Kconfig:363:warning: config symbol defined without type

fs/Kconfig:382:warning: config symbol defined without type

fs/Kconfig:396:warning: config symbol defined without type

fs/Kconfig:402:warning: config symbol defined without type

#

# using defaults found in .config

#

Zapata xx-sources # 

```

seems strange ... 

Bye man

----------

## xiphux

I checked the code pointed to by the compile error, and it shouldn't be giving that error.  Try doing a make distclean to start from scratch.

The fs/Kconfig warning is from the reiser4 snapshot - they commented out some of the debug options, but only partially.  It's ok to just ignore them.

----------

## primero.gentoo

ok, i think i'll remove all the dirs waiting for updateted release  :Smile: 

keep on thw good job!

Bye

----------

## xiphux

I'm thinking about making another release since CVS is updated with 2.6.7-mm6 and the latest reiser4 snapshot... but I'm hesitant since staircase is the only scheduler that works - all the others break during compile.  I have to wait for the respective authors to resync against the changes in mm5/mm6 before I can get those working, since I can't really trust my own attempts, as we've seen before.  Is there any preference?  Should I make a release with only staircase working, or are people ok with just grabbing from CVS for now?

----------

## MighMoS

I'd like to wait for an official release where (most) everything works.  If only one scheduler is working, then in my opinion it should stay in CVS.

----------

## yngwin

I think you should do a release, be it a staircase-only. xx is just the most bleeding edge there is, so I think there are people who'd be willing to try this, but think cvs is too much of a hassle...

----------

## 4nykey

 *trevorj wrote:*   

> http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/07/03/0256214&mode=thread&tid=106&tid=152&tid=185
> 
> "NVidia Releases Linux Drivers Supporting 4K Stacks"
> 
> yay.

 

Lol, 4K is a bad trip, my leds start flashing in 2-10 minutes after every boot:

 *Quote:*   

> Aiee, killing interrupt handler.
> 
> In interrupt handler - not syncing

 

IIRC it wasn't the case with 2.6.5 and I skipped 2.6.6, so can't tell how was it.

8K works fine it seems, at least no panics for couple of hours already.

----------

## xiphux

I split it up into two packages on sf.net - there's the standard xx-sources, and the xx-sources-cvs package for the cvs-snapshot-ish, possibly half busted releases.  So I moved -xx4 with the screwed up vesafb and bootsplash options and released -xx5 under the cvs category.  I hid the options for the schedulers that don't work, so you can only choose between default and staircase this time.

----------

## yngwin

http://www.stijlstek.nl/os/linux/gentoo/ebuilds/sys-kernel/xx-sources/ has the new ebuild. I had a very hard time to get the patch. Most mirrors don't have the file yet, and when I found one that did, I had a tauntingly slow connection - it took me almost an hour! Thank the gods for wget: it just doesn't give up!

----------

## Isaiah

 *4nykey wrote:*   

> Lol, 4K is a bad trip, my leds start flashing in 2-10 minutes after every boot:

 

This has been driving me nuts - went back to 8K after reading this and all seems well now    :Cool: 

----------

## xiphux

Ok, here's something for you.  If you're feeling brave (or really bored), you can try this out.

I wrote my own scheduler - called it Xsched, for lack of a better name.  I really liked the priority bonus calculation in Nicksched, but I didn't like the fact that it was still a dual priority array scheduler.  So I essentially took the skeleton of SPA (the prio-slot based single priority array), but instead of applying the rest of the spa bonuses, I worked in the ones from Nicksched.  So at the moment, not much of it is my code, but I intend to do more of my own work on it.  But since I'm not nearly as skilled at scheduler coding as the real kernel hackers, I'll probably end up studying the other schedulers a lot and picking out the concepts I like the best.

Since this is a first release, it's probably got issues with responsiveness.  And I can't promise it won't break and/or set your cat on fire.  But it's in the CVS version of xx-sources if you want to try, and I'll post a patch against 2.6.7-mm6 on sf.net.  (It's weird... right now I'm feeling that the one I put into xx-sources has responsiveness issues, but the vanilla patch seemed to do a lot better.  Must have done something wrong...)

And hey, if anyone wants to help out, feel free..

[edit] By the way, I fixed the compile errors for all the schedulers in CVS. [/edit]

----------

## xiphux

Ok, the next real (not CVS) release is up on sourceforge (xx6).  It's synced up with mm7 and the latest reiser4 snapshot, 20040709.  Xsched is updated to v01b.  All the schedulers compile; unfortunately, I don't have the time to boot and run all of them, so I don't exactly know about the stability.  I know Xsched works because I run it, and Staircase should work since I haven't really done anything to it since last release.

I've added Ingo's voluntary preemption patch.  Supposedly this should bring preemption performance levels up to 2.4's level.  It feels a little better, but I haven't tested it a whole lot.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/xx-sources/

----------

## kerframil

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Well, I can't give really concrete evidence, but here are my thoughts:
> 
> <snip>

 

That's a great overview of the various approaches to process scheduling currently doing the rounds. Thanks for that.

----------

## eldiablo

The cvs build using the Xsched fails with these errors

kernel/sched.c: In function `schedule':

kernel/sched.c:4652: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:4652: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

kernel/sched.c:4652: error: for each function it appears in.)

----------

## xiphux

I was going to commit a fix for that later today.  For now, in that one hunk of code, you can change 'p' to 'prev'.

----------

## yngwin

xx-sources-2.6.7-r6.ebuild

I'm just starting to explore the sourceforge system. I'll try to get the ebuilds hosted there.

----------

## eldiablo

xx6 or xx7(cvs) won't boot here, it stops after registering (some?) pci devices.

----------

## xiphux

Could you show me the last couple lines it shows before locking, as well as what it should say next (had the system correctly booted)?

----------

## eldiablo

This comes before the system locks up:

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Enabled 1001 SMBus device

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:f1.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:e1.0

I'll post the part that should have come after this quite soon.

But all these messages appear on the working kernel also.

----------

## yngwin

Ebuilds now available through the sourceforge project page

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=113424

----------

## xiphux

eldiablo, someone with the same problem said that disabling RTC fixes it.  I'm looking into the issue, but give that a shot for now.

----------

## 0n0w1c

xiphux,

I just whipped up what seems to be a winner thanks to you and all other contributers, excellent work!  :Very Happy: 

I am running dual athlons with radeonfb on a scsi mirror and a seperate reiser4 /var/tmp/portage over lvm2 drive and I am trying the Staircase scheduler for the first time... at a current load avg of 4+, my system is running silky smooth.

Is there a recommended scheduler for running reiser4? Or one to stay away from? I also currently have 4k stacks enabled, is that issue for reiser4?

----------

## xiphux

Well, the scheduler isn't really going to have much of an effect on the filesystem - they're completely different subsystems.

Hans says that 4k stacks are bad for Reiser4, and to stay with 8k ones.  However, I've been using 4k for months now without issues.  It's up to you... logically, I'd suggest staying with 8k if the data on reiser4 is important, and 4k if it's not really that important.  But since /var/tmp/portage is mostly just a temp area, I say go for it.

----------

## 0n0w1c

I'm afraid I spoke a little soon. I have lost my mirror (xfs) for the third time in 2 days (I think since trying 4k stacks). I would think the drive might be going but it does not seem *bad*. I can hot add without error and rather than receive an entry or two in the logs, I had a run away syslog-ng pouring in the same entry about redirecting the same sector over and over again until I rebooted. I have switched back to 8k stacks and I'll see how it goes.

----------

## xiphux

You might also want to check the SMART status.

----------

## 0n0w1c

Thanks for the tip. I did not know of smartd but I have it running now.

----------

## 0n0w1c

Sorry, this is off topic but would you care to give your thoughts on:

```

Device: QUANTUM  ATLAS10K3_18_WLS Version: 020W

Serial number: 342213545042

Device type: disk

Local Time is: Mon Jul 12 04:51:39 2004 CDT

Device supports SMART and is Enabled

Temperature Warning Enabled

SMART Health Status: OK

Current Drive Temperature:     33 C

Manufactured in week 19 of year 2002

Current start stop count:      147 times

Recommended maximum start stop count:  4294967295 times

Error counter log:

          Errors Corrected    Total      Total   Correction     Gigabytes    Total

              delay:       [rereads/    errors   algorithm      processed    uncorrected

            minor | major  rewrites]  corrected  invocations   [10^9 bytes]  errors

read:     104236      414        28         0          0        905.418          28

write:         0     1134         0         0          0         83.790           0

Non-medium error count:       47

No self-tests have been logged

Long (extended) Self Test duration: 672 seconds [11.2 minutes]

```

Kind of scary looking, the other drive is clean.

Edit: This is the drive that "failed" in the mirror.

----------

## eldiablo

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Enabled i801 SMBus device

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/24c0] at 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:02:04.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:02:0a.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:02:0b.0

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:02:0e.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1f.1

This is what comes up on a working kernel.

I'll just restart to an non-rtc kernel now.

Edit: It didn't work without RTC either   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## eldiablo

There isn't a kernel patch developping guide somwhere?  :Wink: 

I would like to apply my own patches, but most of them needs modifications to work happily together.

I recon i need som C skills, but that isn't a problem, it's many guides around the internet to look up in when needed.

it is the kernel part that is difficult  :Smile: 

----------

## xiphux

Those smart numbers look a little high, but I've seen higher numbers on perfectly fine drives.  I recommend running the self-tests and seeing how that goes.

eldiablo, try disabling ACPI irq routing with the pci=noacpi boot option, or even acpi=off.

There isn't really an 'end all' kernel guide anywhere.  There are sites that help give intros like kernelnewbies.org, but a lot of of it is understanding the C code enough.  You don't have to know exactly what's going on in every single line, but being able to at least have a general idea of what's going on helps.  For example, if you can understand basically what's happening in the context lines of the diff, and you can find similar parts in the kernel code, you can at least make a guess as to where a line should or shouldn't go.

----------

## 0n0w1c

Something is not right... the smart tests do not run on /dev/sdb but they do run on /dev/sda. I have posted to the smartmontools email list and I am getting help on it now, thanks for the help.

On a good note, I have not lost the mirror since going back to 8k stacks... heh, probably just jinxed myself.   :Shocked: 

----------

## eldiablo

I've done all of those bootings with acpi=off and pci=usepirqmask, i'll test a clean boot with only -mm7 and eventually report it to akpm,lkml

I'll also check if 2.6.8-rc1 has the same problems.

----------

## eldiablo

I've found out that the bug must be in XX somwhere, a clean mm7 boots fine.

I'll try to test without using the Xsched next time.

----------

## MrApples

can we get some more info on xsched, i would like to give it a shot, but i want to know what all it includes from other schedulers

----------

## xiphux

At the moment, Xsched is still experimental.  It won't outperform the other schedulers, and still needs lots of tuning - it has balancing and interactivity issues.  I personally wouldn't recommend it for everyday use unless you're interested in testing it.

That said:

At the base, xsched is pretty much the basic prio-slot single priority array structure that's in SPA.  It has Nicksched's priority distribution / balancing code, giving timeslice and priority sizes according to a task's sleep time and execution class.  SPA's interactivity and throughput bonus calculations (Kalman filters) give the tasks bonuses.  It's got SPA's proc tunables, as well as tunables for nicksched.  It's also got interactive and compute sysctls, like in staircase.

It's pretty much what I think are the good parts of each scheduler.  I intend to add more in the future, like the per-task cpu caps that are in EBS.

If you want to use it with xx, get the version from CVS.  -xx6 has an old version that had pretty big performance issues.

----------

## fallow

the idea sounds very good for me, i will (going to) test it  :Smile: 

before I start downloading , the latest version is for vanilla 2.6.8_rc1 ?

greetings:)

----------

## trevorj

I also have the problem with the kernel stopping after pci messages... disabling rtc is a no-go... Can you post your .config somewhere xiphux? or is the one that is in cvs yours?  :Wink: 

maybe it's pci vectors! wait for me to edit  :Wink: 

----------

## xiphux

No, the latest xsched is still against 2.6.7-mm7... but since 2.6.8-rc1-mm1 came out about a half an hour ago, I'll be updating cvs to that, and probably releasing 2.6.8-rc1-xx1 and v01f of xsched against mm1 soon.

It's weird... no matter what I do, I haven't been able to come across that pci issue, and I use vector-based pci interrupts.  I don't know if that config in cvs in mine... I don't remember adding my config in a commit.  I'll have to check.

----------

## eldiablo

It's a bit odd yes, i dont use vector based irq handlig.

```

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_USE_VECTOR is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

```

Here is an excerpt of the pci section from my .config..

----------

## yngwin

Finally! I am on a pure Reiser4 system now (except for /boot off course), using 2.6.7-xx6 with 8k stacks, low latency, voluntary preemption, Nicksched and CFQ with cfq-ionice. Adding

```
mount |awk '/reiser4/{gsub("/dev/","",$1); system("pgrep "$1"|xargs renice -15")}' >/dev/null
```

to /etc/conf.d/local.start also freed me from hard lockups. So I'm really happy!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xiphux

2.6.8-rc1-xx1 is up on sourceforge.  Not a whole lot of changes, mostly just syncing up with rc1-mm1.  Added latency timing option, relocated softirqs, some work on Xsched, etc.

Applies to 2.6.8-rc1.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/xx-sources/

----------

## 0n0w1c

Not being ebuild savy, I attempted to bump my ebuild from the previous version. When I attempt to create the digest, it attempts to download 2.6.8-rc1-xx0.patch.bz2. How do I change the ebuild so that it attempts to download the xx1 version?

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

K_PREPATCHED="yes"

ETYPE="sources"

inherit kernel-2

detect_version

K_NOSETEXTRAVERSION="don't_set_it"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

DESCRIPTION="2.6 Linux kernel patched with Reiser4, CFQ, Nick's Scheduler, Bootsplash and various other bleeding edge goodies"

HOMEPAGE="http://sourceforge.net/projects/xx-sources/"

SRC_URI="${KERNEL_URI} mirror://sourceforge/xx-sources/${KV}.patch.bz2"

RDEPEND="sys-fs/reiser4progs"

KEYWORDS="-* ~x86 ~amd64 ~ia64 ~alpha"

IUSE=""

src_unpack() {

        cd ${WORKDIR}

        unpack linux-${KV}.tar.bz2

#       mv linux-${OKV} linux-${KV}

        cd ${S}

        bzip2 -dc ${DISTDIR}/${KV}.patch.bz2 | patch -p1

        find . -iname "*~" | xargs rm 2> /dev/null

        MY_ARCH=${ARCH}

        unset ARCH

        make mrproper || die "make mrproper died"

        ARCH=${MY_ARCH}

}

K_EXTRAEWARN="IMPORTANT: This is an experimental patch set. Use at your own risk!

```

----------

## xiphux

I'm not too much of an ebuild writer either, but don't you need a line to convert the -xx1 version to a more portage compatible one like -r1?

----------

## 0n0w1c

Hell, I dunno!  :Smile: 

All seems to be correct except the patch version. I have no idea how the -xx0 part of the patch name is generated.

I did post a bad version... here is the one that works for -2.6.7-r6:

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

K_PREPATCHED="yes"

ETYPE="sources"

inherit kernel-2

detect_version

K_NOSETEXTRAVERSION="don't_set_it"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

DESCRIPTION="2.6 Linux kernel patched with Reiser4, CFQ, Nick's Scheduler, Bootsplash and various other bleeding edge goodies"

HOMEPAGE="http://sourceforge.net/projects/xx-sources/"

SRC_URI="${KERNEL_URI} mirror://sourceforge/xx-sources/${KV}.patch.bz2"

RDEPEND="sys-fs/reiser4progs"

KEYWORDS="-* ~x86 ~amd64 ~ia64 ~alpha"

IUSE=""

src_unpack() {

        cd ${WORKDIR}

        unpack linux-${OKV}.tar.bz2

        mv linux-${OKV} linux-${KV}

        cd ${S}

        bzip2 -dc ${DISTDIR}/${KV}.patch.bz2 | patch -p1

        find . -iname "*~" | xargs rm 2> /dev/null

        MY_ARCH=${ARCH}

        unset ARCH

        make mrproper || die "make mrproper died"

        ARCH=${MY_ARCH}

}

K_EXTRAEWARN="IMPORTANT: This is an experimental patch set. Use at your own risk!"

```

----------

## xiphux

Try setting up the ebuild name as xx-sources-2.6.8_rc1-r1.ebuild.  If you already have it like that, then you might need some sort of name replacement thing like

```

KV=${OKV}-${PR/r/xx}

```

----------

## 0n0w1c

I try running

```

ebuild xx-sources-2.6.8_rc1.ebuild digest

```

Here is what it is trying to do

```

>>> Downloading http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/xx-sources/2.6.8-rc1-xx0.patch.bz2

```

The rename causes it to do

```

>>> Downloading http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/xx-sources/2.6.7-xx0.patch.bz2 

```

----------

## 0n0w1c

The same ebuild, with the name of xx-sources-2.6.7-r6.ebuild downloads 2.6.7-xx6.patch.bz2. I would assume the xx6 derives from r6 but how does rc1 become xx0?

----------

## xiphux

you forgot the -r1.  the 2.6.8_rc1 is still the original kernel version.  Since you aren't specifying a revision number, it thinks you want version 0 (portage assigns versions without revisions -r0, it just doesn't show them.

you need the original kernel version (2.6.8_rc1) as well as the version number (-r1, which would translate into -xx1 according to portage)

xx-sources-2.6.8_rc1-r1.ebuild

----------

## 0n0w1c

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Try setting up the ebuild name as xx-sources-2.6.8_rc1-r1.ebuild.
> 
> 

 

That did the trick, thanks.

----------

## 0n0w1c

This is what I get when trying to emerge:

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/xx-sources-2.6.8_rc1-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) patch-2.6.8-rc1.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) linux-2.6.7.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) 2.6.8-rc1-xx1.patch.bz2

>>> Preparing to unpack...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.7.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/xx-sources-2.6.8_rc1-r1/work

patching file .#CREDITS.1.3

patching file .#MAINTAINERS.1.4

patching file .#Makefile.1.10

patching file CREDITS

Hunk #1 succeeded at 2527 (offset -7 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2643 (offset -15 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2698 (offset -15 lines).

patching file ChangeLog

patching file Documentation/.#kernel-parameters.txt.1.7

patching file Documentation/DMA-API.txt

Hunk #1 succeeded at 430 (offset -14 lines).

patching file Documentation/badram.txt

patching file Documentation/block/biodoc.txt

patching file Documentation/cachetlb.txt

patching file Documentation/cdrom/00-INDEX

patching file Documentation/cdrom/aztcd

patching file Documentation/cdrom/cdrom-standard.tex

patching file Documentation/cdrom/packet-writing.txt

patching file Documentation/cpu-freq/cpufreq-nforce2.txt

patching file Documentation/cpusets.txt

patching file Documentation/cris/README

patching file Documentation/crypto/descore-readme.txt

patching file Documentation/devices.txt

Hunk #1 succeeded at 2718 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2743 (offset -1 lines).

patching file Documentation/fb/pvr2fb.txt

patching file Documentation/fb/sstfb.txt

patching file Documentation/fb/tgafb.txt

patching file Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt

patching file Documentation/filesystems/00-INDEX

patching file Documentation/filesystems/pramfs.txt

patching file Documentation/filesystems/proc.txt

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1577 (offset -12 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1609 (offset -12 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1648 (offset -12 lines).

patching file Documentation/filesystems/reiser4.txt

patching file Documentation/filesystems/reiserfsv3.txt

patching file Documentation/filesystems/relayfs.txt

patching file Documentation/filesystems/supermount.txt

patching file Documentation/i386/kgdb/andthen

patching file Documentation/i386/kgdb/debug-nmi.txt

patching file Documentation/i386/kgdb/gdb-globals.txt

patching file Documentation/i386/kgdb/gdbinit

patching file Documentation/i386/kgdb/gdbinit-modules

patching file Documentation/i386/kgdb/gdbinit.hw

patching file Documentation/i386/kgdb/kgdb.txt

patching file Documentation/i386/kgdb/kgdbeth.txt

patching file Documentation/i386/kgdb/loadmodule.sh

patching file Documentation/ia64/kgdb.txt

patching file Documentation/input/gameport-programming.txt

patching file Documentation/input/input-programming.txt

patching file Documentation/input/input.txt

patching file Documentation/input/joystick-api.txt

patching file Documentation/input/joystick-parport.txt

patching file Documentation/input/joystick.txt

patching file Documentation/isdn/INTERFACE

patching file Documentation/isdn/INTERFACE.fax

patching file Documentation/isdn/README.act2000

patching file Documentation/isdn/README.audio

patching file Documentation/isdn/README.eicon

patching file Documentation/isdn/README.hysdn

patching file Documentation/isdn/README.icn

patching file Documentation/job.txt

patching file Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt

Hunk #2 succeeded at 229 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 579 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 669 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 764 (offset -2 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 910 (offset -2 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 966 (offset -2 lines).

patching file Documentation/lirc/lirc_it87

patching file Documentation/memory.txt

patching file Documentation/must-fix.txt

patching file Documentation/networking/ip-sysctl.txt

Hunk #1 succeeded at 441 (offset -24 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 604 with fuzz 2 (offset -37 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 840 with fuzz 2 (offset -60 lines).

patching file Documentation/pagg.txt

patching file Documentation/perfctr/low-level-api.txt

patching file Documentation/perfctr/low-level-ppc32.txt

patching file Documentation/perfctr/low-level-x86.txt

patching file Documentation/perfctr/overview.txt

patching file Documentation/perfctr/virtual.txt

patching file Documentation/power/internals.txt

patching file Documentation/power/swsusp2.txt

patching file Documentation/power/todo.txt

patching file Documentation/powerpc/mpc52xx.txt

patching file Documentation/scsi/aha152x.txt

patching file Documentation/scsi/aic7xxx_old.txt

patching file Documentation/scsi/osst.txt

patching file Documentation/scsi/tmscsim.txt

patching file Documentation/serial/driver

patching file Documentation/should-fix.txt

patching file Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt

patching file Documentation/sound/alsa/DocBook/writing-an-alsa-driver.tmpl

patching file Documentation/sysrq.txt

patching file Documentation/usb/error-codes.txt

patching file Documentation/usb/sn9c102.txt

patching file Documentation/usb/uhci.txt

patching file Documentation/usb/w9968cf.txt

patching file MAINTAINERS

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1193 (offset -25 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1291 (offset -39 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1627 (offset -46 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 1941 (offset -46 lines).

patching file Makefile

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

Hunk #2 succeeded at 316 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 418 (offset 9 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 449 with fuzz 2 (offset -4 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 548 (offset -4 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 561 (offset -4 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 630 (offset -28 lines).

Hunk #8 succeeded at 757 (offset -28 lines).

Hunk #9 succeeded at 774 (offset -28 lines).

1 out of 9 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file Makefile.rej

patching file arch/alpha/Kconfig

patching file arch/alpha/Makefile

patching file arch/alpha/kernel/core_tsunami.c

patching file arch/alpha/kernel/irq.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 402 (offset 41 lines).

patching file arch/alpha/kernel/osf_sys.c

patching file arch/alpha/kernel/process.c

patching file arch/alpha/kernel/signal.c

patching file arch/alpha/kernel/smc37c669.c

patching file arch/alpha/kernel/smp.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 867 (offset 5 lines).

patching file arch/alpha/kernel/traps.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 220 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 244 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 253 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 266 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 334 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 362 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 391 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #8 succeeded at 407 (offset -3 lines).

Hunk #9 succeeded at 762 (offset -3 lines).

patching file arch/alpha/mm/fault.c

patching file arch/arm/kernel/.#ecard.c.1.3

patching file arch/arm/mach-integrator/cpu.c

patching file arch/arm/mach-s3c2410/mach-smdk2410.c

patching file arch/arm/mach-s3c2410/mach-vr1000.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 157 with fuzz 1 (offset -5 lines).

can't find file to patch at input line 36302

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.7/arch/arm/mach-sa1100/collie.c xx-sources/arch/arm/mach-sa1100/collie.c

|--- linux-2.6.7/arch/arm/mach-sa1100/collie.c  2004-07-14 21:34:40.123395512 -0400

|+++ xx-sources/arch/arm/mach-sa1100/collie.c   2004-07-14 00:21:10.111545240 -0400

--------------------------

File to patch:

/usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/xx-sources/xx-sources-2.6.8_rc1-r1.ebuild: src_unpack aborted; exiting.

```

----------

## xiphux

Are you sure you're having it apply the 2.6.8-rc1 patch first?  It applies perfectly fine manually (2.6.7 -> 2.6.8-rc1 -> 2.6.8-rc1-xx1)

----------

## 0n0w1c

The ebuild was not applying the patch-2.6.8-rc1 at all... made the change and it now emerges successfully.

----------

## 0n0w1c

Do you know if this bug has been fixed in the reiser4 code?

----------

## eldiablo

It looks like Eric Biederman has started to develop kexec again, it would be nice to include it here, so people can test it, and submit bugs to Eric.

Here is the patch http://www.xmission.com/~ebiederm/files/kexec/2.6.8-rc1-kexec1

----------

## eldiablo

The 2.6.8-rc-xx1 from sf.net fails while building.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   LD      .tmp_vmlinux1
> 
> fs/built-in.o(.text+0xa8d22): In function `ea_put':
> ...

 

----------

## xiphux

Doh, I don't use JFS so I missed that one.  You can either just disable JFS if you don't need it, or if you really need it, you can edit fs/jfs/xattr.c - inside the ea_put function (around line 600), change the line

```

ea_release(inode, ea_buf);

```

to

```

jfs_ea_release(inode, ea_buf);

```

----------

## yngwin

Sorry boyz, for the missing ebuild. I just saw the new release and I don't have time to make and upload an ebuild for this, maybe 0n0w1c can post his ebuild that works? Then maybe xiphux can upload it to SF? I'll be away for a few days...

----------

## eldiablo

Is there a place where i can download all the patches in xx1 splited up?

So i can test out wich part of it that hangs my computer at boot.

New this time is that the kernel "Scrolls" to the top when it hangs, so now i can't se the PCI "errors", just the grub booting thing, and all the other normal messages.

----------

## snekiepete

or if you dont want to go through the ebuild:

# emerge development-sources

# cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.8-rc1

# wget http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/xx-sources/2.6.8-rc1-xx1.patch.bz2

#bzcat 2.6.8-rc1-xx1.patch.bz2 | patch -p1

----------

## 4nykey

As for ebuild something like this should do:

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

K_PREPATCHED="yes"

ETYPE="sources"

inherit kernel-2

detect_version

K_NOSETEXTRAVERSION="don't_set_it"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

DESCRIPTION="${KV_MAJOR}.${KV_MINOR} Linux kernel patched with Reiser4, CFQ, Nick's Scheduler, Bootsplash and various other bleeding edge goodies"

HOMEPAGE="http://sourceforge.net/projects/xx-sources/"

SRC_URI="${KERNEL_URI} mirror://sourceforge/xx-sources/${KV}.patch.bz2"

RDEPEND="sys-fs/reiser4progs"

KEYWORDS="-* ~x86 ~amd64 ~ia64 ~alpha"

IUSE=""

UNIPATCH_STRICTORDER="yup"

UNIPATCH_LIST="${DISTDIR}/${KV}.patch.bz2"

K_EXTRAEWARN="IMPORTANT: This is an experimental patch set. Use at your own risk!"
```

As for kernel itself I get with 2.6.8, both cvs and tarball:

 *Quote:*   

>   CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/common.o
> 
> arch/i386/kernel/cpu/common.c: In function `cpu_init':
> 
> arch/i386/kernel/cpu/common.c:549: error: incompatible types in assignment

 

----------

## fro5tbite

i get this ...

```

[/usr/src/linux-2.6.8-rc1-xx1] > make -j2

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  UPD     include/linux/version.h

  SYMLINK include/asm -> include/asm-i386

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  HOSTCC  scripts/conmakehash

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

  CC      scripts/empty.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mk_elfconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/pnmtologo

  HOSTCC  scripts/bin2c

  MKELF   scripts/elfconfig.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/file2alias.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/modpost.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/sumversion.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/modpost

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s

  CHK     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h

  UPD     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h

  CC      init/main.o

In file included from include/linux/security.h:30,

                 from init/main.c:35:

include/linux/sysctl.h:141: error: redefinition of `KERN_CPU_SCHED'

include/linux/sysctl.h:136: error: `KERN_CPU_SCHED' previously defined here

make[1]: *** [init/main.o] Error 1

make: *** [init] Error 2

```

any kernel gurus out there what seems to be the problem here ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## primero.gentoo

same problem here and in reality the KERN_CPU_SCHED is defined 2 times , like the error says ... so i commented the last one and now compilation is going on ...

I Don't know if this is the right way ... if any gurus has an answer it would be glad:)

----------

## MrApples

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> same problem here and in reality the KERN_CPU_SCHED is defined 2 times , like the error says ... so i commented the last one and now compilation is going on ...
> 
> I Don't know if this is the right way ... if any gurus has an answer it would be glad:)

 

i did this same workaround, i dont see why it would cause any problems

----------

## xiphux

eldiablo, I can make a broken-out tarball, but I don't really have one ready-made since I started using CVS.  It'll take some time to whip up.

4nykey, that error is with MKI (Win4Lin).  In mm, there was a change to the way cpus were enumerated.  It involves stuff that's beyond me at the moment (CPU global description tables and whatnot), so I have to wait until they release a new version on Win4Lin.  So I guess we have to consider Win4Lin broken for now.

Yeah, it does seem to be declared twice... dunno how that happened.  I must have been tired.  Getting rid of either one is fine - commenting, deleting, whatever.

----------

## jeffroman

are these sources based on mm or vanilla?

----------

## yngwin

As far as I understand they are based on mm, but the patch applies to vanilla.

----------

## eldiablo

xiphux, i could try to bug the people on lkml, maybe they might have a clue whats going on, but i dont think they would be to happy with me bugging them because of an experimental patchset  :Smile: 

Edit: You don't need to make a broken out dir if you don't wan't to, or don't have time. I do think that it is sufficient enough to make a list of  patches that are included, i've gained some experience in kernel hacking now, so i think i'm able to modify dem to apply  :Wink: 

----------

## wrc1944

I get the same error. I tried commenting out the last one, as you did, but it didn't work. Original error:

In file included from include/linux/security.h:30,

                 from init/main.c:35:

include/linux/sysctl.h:141: error: redefinition of `KERN_CPU_SCHED'

include/linux/sysctl.h:136: error: `KERN_CPU_SCHED' previously defined here

make[1]: *** [init/main.o] Error 1

make: *** [init] Error 2

--------------------------------------------------

Then I commented out (2 different ways), and got this:

----------------------------------------------------------------

wrc@mymachine linux-2.6.7 $ make bzImage

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CC      init/main.o

In file included from include/linux/security.h:30,

                 from init/main.c:35:

include/linux/sysctl.h:141:9: invalid preprocessing directive #KERN_CPU_SCHED

make[1]: *** [init/main.o] Error 1

make: *** [init] Error 2

wrc@mymachine linux-2.6.7 $ make bzImage

----------------------------------------------------

Please clue me in as to the correct syntax to comment this out.

(from include/linux/sysctl.h) This is the correct file and lines, isn't it?

--------------------------------------------

*/

	KERN_HZ_TIMER=65,	/* int: hz timer on or off */

	KERN_CPU_SCHED=66,	/* CPU scheduler stuff */

	KERN_INTERACTIVE=67,	/* interactive tasks can have cpu bursts */

	KERN_COMPUTE=68,	/* adjust timeslices for a compute server */

	KERN_KERNEL_PREEMPT=69,		/* preemptible kernel scheduling */

	KERN_VOLUNTARY_PREEMPT=70,	/* voluntary preemption */

	KERN_CPU_SCHED=71,

};

-----------------------------------------------

Thanks,

wrc1944

----------

## eldiablo

In c/c++ you shouldn't comment out using #. #'s are used for definitions, and includes.

If you want to comment something out use //. It should then say //KERN_CPU_SCHED

It is also postilbe to comment something(often larger areas of text) by using this method

```

/*line1

* line2

* line 3 */

```

----------

## wrc1944

Never mind- instead of commenting, I just deleted it, and bzImage compiled OK.

----------

## wrc1944

Thanks much eldiablo,

If I'm going to be doing this stuff, I guess I'd better read and introductory c/c++ tutorial, so I can at least edit files correctly.

Got the new 2.6.8-rc1-xx1 compiled, rebooted, and am using it right now. Looks good so far- guess I'll also try that renicing line in /etc/conf.d/local.start others mentioned. 

wrc1944

----------

## Raku

Hi,

I've got problems with running xx-sources since 2.6.7-xx6. Right now I'm trying 2.6.8-rc1-xx1. After installing new kernel, it doesn't boot. Screen hangs just after enabling APIC. From my observations, it's the moment, when screen is supposed to change it's resolution from default to 1024x768@85Hz. So, I disabled framebuffer console support (CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE) and everything start to work like it should. But now, i've got these ugly big fonts on my console ;-(

I'm using vesafb. Is it a problem with vesafb-tng??? How can I solve this?

----------

## eldiablo

I'm also suffering from the same problem, but i haven't testet do disable framebuffer, i hope it works  :Smile: 

EDIT: Yeah, disabeling FB did work, i'm so glad to have an working experimental kernel again  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *eldiablo wrote:*   

> IYeah, disabeling FB did work, i'm so glad to have an working experimental kernel again 

 

fine, fine... but i wanna have hi-res and 85Hz on console !!!  :Sad: 

anybody knows how to solve it?

----------

## trevorj

damn fb!

vesafb-tng obviously has some issues then. plus it doesn't switch from X to the fb res right sometimes. it makes it look like I'm having tunnel vision.  :Wink: 

maybe it's our card? nvidia here... ill go try a couple things...

----------

## Raku

ok then - we know, that vesafb-tng sucks  :Smile: 

but i still wanna have a hi-res on my console. Is rivafb working fine? I tried to use it some time ago, but screen always locked when I was trying to get back from X to console. And I don't remember if it had high resolution support :-/ 

And don't wanna spend whole day trying it out :-/

----------

## fallow

I had some  problems with tng , so I`m using previous vesa-rrc version. 

I don`t need any of tng features , so rrc is 100% efficient for me  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

well, maybe it's a good idea to bring again the possibility of choice beetween vesa-tng and vesa-rrc like it was in 2.6.7-xx4? (or sencond brunch of kernel tree with vesa-rrc only support?

----------

## trevorj

meh. cvs is only up to 2.6.7-xx7.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## eldiablo

The CVS build is based upon 2.6.8-rc1-mm1, it is also called 2.6.8-rc1-xx1.

I don't know if there are any differences int the CVS version, and the main version.

----------

## 4nykey

BTW, there's a new tng patch for 2.6.8-rc1, seems to work here.

----------

## trevorj

problem with swsusp2:

 *Quote:*   

>   CC      arch/i386/power/suspend2.o
> 
> arch/i386/power/suspend2.c: In function `fix_processor_context':
> 
> arch/i386/power/suspend2.c:137: error: `init_tss' undeclared (first use in this function)
> ...

 

----------

## xiphux

Hey guys, sorry for the delays.  My time and network bandwidth have been a little monopolized lately.

I have an updated tree with kexec, 2.6.8-rc1-np1, compile fixes, etc, I'm just waiting for a chance to commit it...

Eldiablo, honestly, I've lost track of which patches I've applied.  But you would probably be able to take advantage of cvs's log, by using cvs2cl.pl to see what was committed.  If you really wanted, you could try checking out cvs snapshots of different times, to at least get an idea of where it started to break.

One thing that could help, though:  have you tried enabling the magic sysrq key (in kernel debugging) and doing a register dump with Alt-SysRq-P?  You don't have to post all the hex junk, but the human-readable parts would be helpful.

If you wanted, I could try the whole selectable vesafb tng/rrc thing again.  But the option in xx4 was all sorts of busted, and trying again could quite likely end up the same way.  So the people who are happily using vesafb now would have to be willing to take that risk...

trevorj, at line 137 of that file, change this code:

```
struct tss_struct * t = &init_tss[nr];
```

to this:

```
struct tss_struct * t = &per_cpu(init_tss, nr);
```

I don't know if that will completely fix things since I see some cpu gdt stuff a little farther down, and that was the -mm change that broke Win4Lin...

----------

## Raku

Someone has written here about new vesa-tng patch for 2.6.8-rc1. xiphux, maybe you can apply this patch instead of the one currently used (if currnet is older than that)?

here is link to it: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/vesafb-tng-0.9-rc3-2.6.8-rc1.patch.bz2

----------

## 4nykey

I tried to revert some older patch then apply new one, there were couple of rejects and it ended up with this diff here: http://4nykey.nm.ru/tmp/vesafb-up.patch.bz2

----------

## xiphux

Vesafb-tng 0.9-rc3 is in cvs, as well as the other stuff I mentioned.

----------

## xiphux

I made the vesafb rrc/tng configure option again, from scratch.  It's cleaner this time around, and hopefully a little more stable.  I committed it into cvs - I'll wait a little and leave it as the latest commit, so it'll be easy to revert if it goes horribly wrong.  And since I don't use vesafb, you guys'll have to be the guinea pigs...

----------

## eldiablo

I'll try this new kernel now, and see if it hangs at boot as well.

It's also nice that you included kexec, it's fine consept, but it's need a lot of work.

EDIT: I have a little problem cheking out the cvs resporitory, i only get this message after som while:

```
cvs checkout: [08:50:18] waiting for xiphux's lock in /cvsroot/xx-sources/xx-sources/drivers/isdn/pcbit

```

----------

## xiphux

That's weird, I'm not doing anything with the repository.  You might have to wait for a bit until the server "figures out" that I'm not using it anymore.

----------

## eldiablo

This is a bit odd, i'm still getting the same cvs wait thingy   :Sad: 

----------

## trevorj

it must be a stale lock. if it doesn't go away soon, you have to have sf remove it as it says here:

 *Quote:*   

> ^ Coping With Stale Lock Files » |  doc feedback |  support
> 
>     When a developer accesses a CVS repository, a lock file is generated, as to ensure that other users do not obtain a partially-modified copy of the repository (which could cause the source code to function in unexpected ways), and as to ensure that other developers do not write changes to the same files in a way that would back out the changes that were just made. Similarly, when an end-user performs a read operation on the repository (such as a checkout or an update), a read lock is put in place, to ensure the contents of the repository are not modified until they are done performing that operation.
> 
>     Unfortunately, there are cases whereby CVS may leave locks behind in the event that a CVS operation does not complete properly (sometimes due to bugs in CVS, or complex issues related to advanced features). These stale locks will remain in the repository until they are removed; this must be done by SourceForge.net staff, as there is no mechanism to clear these locks remotely.
> ...

 

also, one more thing. I can't startx under 2.6.8_rc1-xx1 using the nvidia drivers ( 6106 ). It does its little flicker thing, then it just goes to black screen leaving me unable to go back to a console.

----------

## eldiablo

There is a "#CVS.Lock" folder in that directory, maybe deleting it will help?

----------

## xiphux

Is the lock still a problem for you?  I just ran a checkout as an anonymous user and I didn't have any locking problems.

trevorj, does your X log have anything useful?

----------

## eldiablo

Yeah, its working now, i'll compile right away  :Smile: 

----------

## AstralStorm

Well, I'm having problems with VesaFB.

Enabling TNG doesn't work at all (no framebuffer).

Enabling RRC gives me Standard at best, but maybe it's my problem.

(0x518=blank screen, although I've configured it properly)

Standard works like, eh, fine, but at low refresh rate.

The kernel is faster than 2.6.7-xx5. (from ~2645 to ~2695 FPS in glxgears)

----------

## xiphux

AstralStorm, you did realize that there are technically two TNG options, right?  Selecting TNG as the type unhides the real TNG option; Kconfig didn't like it when I tried to put a tristate in a choice.

If you did set that up correctly, then are there any informative messages in dmesg?

Which scheduler did you see the improvement in (which do you use)?

----------

## eldiablo

I'm happy to say that the cvs version booted with no errors, even with vesafb-tng in it  :Smile:  I'm using the staircase scheduler for the moment, but i will soon go over to Xsched and test it.

I will of course report everything that falls me in mind about Xsched  :Smile: 

----------

## xiphux

That's great.

If you use Xsched and notice interactivity issues, try playing around with the proc tunables in /proc/sys/kern/cpusched, namely base_timeslice and rt_timeslice for nicksched, and cpu_hog_threshold and ia_threshold for spa.  I still have yet to tune those parameters correctly.

----------

## AstralStorm

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> AstralStorm, you did realize that there are technically two TNG options, right? Selecting TNG as the type unhides the real TNG option; Kconfig didn't like it when I tried to put a tristate in a choice.

 

I'm not THAT  :Wink:  blind.

With 2.6.7-xx5 it did work fine...

I'll try disabling voluntary preemption, it seems to be the only change in my config.

```
CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_MORSE_PANICS=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_SOFTIRQ_PREEMPT_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK7=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_IP_NMAP_FREAK=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRANDOM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=y

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_TNG_CHOICE=y

CONFIG_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISER4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISER4_LARGE_KEY=y

CONFIG_REISER4_USE_EFLUSH=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_STAIRCASE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_CFQIONICE=y

CONFIG_CDFS_FS=m
```

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> If you did set that up correctly, then are there any informative messages in dmesg?

 

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Which scheduler did you see the improvement in (which do you use)?

 

The scheduler is Staircase. (gives me the best results on this box)

It is the only one which doesn't have any corner cases for me.

(I've tested everything with 2.6.7-xx5, maybe it needs updating)

(Nick's: problems with X at high CPU usage (like compilation, even reniced)

Default: like Nick's, except much less noticeable, problems when tarbz2-ing + audio playback

SPA: ok, except for worse performance

EBS: total disaster

Staircase <7.8: problems with audio playback when switching tasks quickly or playing UT2k4

Xsched: haven't tried yet)

----------

## xiphux

 *AstralStorm wrote:*   

>  *xiphux wrote:*   AstralStorm, you did realize that there are technically two TNG options, right? Selecting TNG as the type unhides the real TNG option; Kconfig didn't like it when I tried to put a tristate in a choice. 
> 
> I'm not THAT  blind.

 

That's what I figured, but I had to check...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *xiphux wrote:*   If you did set that up correctly, then are there any informative messages in dmesg? 
> 
> vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6

 

can you enable debugging in the config, or increase the loglevel?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *xiphux wrote:*   Which scheduler did you see the improvement in (which do you use)? 
> 
> The scheduler is Staircase. (gives me the best results on this box)
> ...

 

That's weird, Nicksched shouldn't perform worse than the default.  I'll have to look into that.

I actually haven't gotten around to updating SPA to the newest yet, so it may be a bit slow....

EBS hasn't been updated since 2.6.4, so I can see how it would be having trouble.

But the schedulers are quite structurally different, each with their own strengths and weaknesses, so I guess to each box its own...

----------

## AstralStorm

Okay, I'll try adding debugging info.

Can't increase loglevel that early unfortunately.

More info will follow soon.

Nicksched isn't performing worse than the default, only has that problem. (it is said that renicing X -10 or so alleviates it, but for me it only helps)

Default is noticeably slower all the time and still shows that problem, only to a  lower degree.

----------

## eldiablo

Suddenly i also got that nvidia problem, the only thing i did was to add Xsched and ACPI.

Booting with acpi=off and pci=nacpi didn't help, i'll try to revert them both and se if it helps.

----------

## AstralStorm

Enabling debugging options and adding debug to bootline changed nothing...

Something seems broken.

For now I've changed DEBUG ifdef in vesafb...

Edit: a tiny bit more info appeared.

vesafb_setup: options mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@75

vesafb_setup: this_opt: mtrr

vesafb_setup: this_opt: ywrap

vesafb_setup: this_opt: 1024x768-32@75

vesafb_setup: mode_option: 1024x768-32@75

<tons of unrelated messages, >30>

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6

Probably unrelated...

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

I'll try disabling 4kstacks, regparm, apic, acpi in that order.

I'm not using bootsplash (check my .config above)

----------

## xiphux

AstralStorm, how much vram does your video card have?  I was trying to hunt down that error message in vesafb and noticed that there's a chunk of code that limits the fb to 16 megs of ram (too much memory used to be an issue with the old radeonfb - hardcoded values don't play nice), but this code is removed by TNG.  Just a thought...

And you're certain this is an issue with -xx?  Like, have you tried this release of tng (rc3) vanilla, and are sure it works?  Just in case something changed from rc2 to rc3...

eldiablo, I would think that acpi is more likely to be the culprit than Xsched.  Xsched doesn't change much beyond kernel/sched.c, and I always run it (I have to.... to find bugs).  And that is just a typo, right?  pci=nacpi vs pci=noacpi?  (Just checking)

----------

## AstralStorm

I'll try 2.6.8-rc1-mm1 + vesafb-0.9-rc3 in the evening. (read: 6-7h later)

The card is GeForce 3 Ti 200 32 (or is that 64?) MB.

So, I'll try vram:16 option right now.

Another thing: I2C is broken after 2.6.7-xx4.

Will check that against mm too.

----------

## eldiablo

I can't seem to find where the error could be, i have tried to disable acpi, vesafb. The next thing i'll try is to disable xsched(Can't imagine why it would crash nvidia/xorg).

trevorj: You haven't managed to get a solution to your/our problem yet?

----------

## 4nykey

Fwiw, I'm also getting 'vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6' here with current cvs, used to work with xx1 + vesafb-tng-0.9-rc3-2.6.8-rc1.

Maybe it would be good idea to exclude both tng and rrc (or move to seperate patch) for the time being, so one could try things, as tng is being updated almost on daily basis?

On the positive note I don't get those weird spontanious sposmadic mouse movements on high system load anymore. Thought it was staircase issue, might it be vesafb-related, as it gone now?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

current cvs doesn't compile with nicksched, here's the error

```
kernel/sched.c: In function `task_timeslice':

kernel/sched.c:1773: error: `rt_timeslice' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:1773: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

kernel/sched.c:1773: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[1]: *** [kernel/sched.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2
```

----------

## xiphux

Evil Dark Archon, you can change that 'rt_timeslice' to 'RT_TIMESLICE' (it's a preprocessor define now)

If I can't get this vesafb stuff straightened out in time for the next release, then I might just include rrc since it really only adds extra VBE detection code and doesn't really change anything significant, and provide an optional patch to convert to tng or something.

For whoever has issues with X and nvidia drivers, it would be really helpful to see what the magic sysrq dumps show, namely the register dump.  I had a similar problem a while ago - it wasn't with nvidia, but my x server would blank the screen and then halt there.  By using the register dumps, I was able to track it down to one of the spinlock patches from -ck... it never unlocked, so it seemed frozen.  But fortunately a sysrq command will preempt that.  And if it's completely locked and doesn't respond to sysrq at all, then we can assume that it's on a lower level, like maybe some important scheduling code.

----------

## eldiablo

The correct sysrq dump command is alt+sysrq+t?

It might be a problem to get that information, it seems like XFS corrupts all files that ar beeing written to when the computer crashes, so e.g. my Xorg.0.log is only containg lots of ^@^@^@....

And i am afraid that it will do the same to a kernel log.

----------

## trevorj

I fixed my nvidia problem by NOT using 4k stacks. simple  :Wink: 

I also disabled fb. But I know that it was atleast one of them  :Wink: 

----------

## eldiablo

Ok, thats nice  :Smile: 

I'll try to boot up with FB but without 4kstacks now.

Wich Nvidia drivers are you using, the official nvidia onces, or those from gentoo?

EDIT: Yeah, it worked to boot up without 4K stacks, but i think i would rather drop Nvidia drivers than 4kstacks, since i don't use any OpenGL apps.

I also changed back to staircase, but i don't think it was that wich did it.

----------

## Raku

heh

now i've got another problem: my PC hangs when i run k3b on 2.6.8-rc1-xx1.  I'm using starcaise on it. After runing k3b screen locks and computer just hangs.

----------

## AstralStorm

Okay, I'm back: TNG with -rc1-mm1 works.

I don't know about RRC, but it never seemed to work for me except usual 60 Hz modes.

I'd like to add that I managed to get another +60 FPS in GlxGears by setting memory mode to synchronous.

Next step would be overclocking, but I have already bad cooling and power unit.

----------

## xiphux

raku, does it respond to sysrq commands if you enable them in the config?

AstralStorm, I'm probably going to try one more time to remove TNG and re-add it from scratch, and if I still can't get it to work, I'll split it out into a separate patch.

----------

## Raku

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> raku, does it respond to sysrq commands if you enable them in the config?

 

haven't tried it yet. I'll try it when I find some time. Meantime, when i need to burn some cds, i switch to 2.6.7-xx4.

----------

## madmango

Hey guys, i'm also getting the vesafb (tng) problems. I'll have to try the cvs.

Also, I can confirm that i2c seems to be broken. My gkrellm no longer displays temperatures.

----------

## xiphux

I'm actually not done with the vesafb in cvs yet; I've mostly been bringing everything else into sync: voluntary-preempt to -I1, new softirq stuff, etc.

I added the newest reiser4 snapshot.  They've started to implement lz compression.  Also I found that it's a lot more sensitive to priority - renicing the reiser4 processes at all causes a system lockup.  So stop if you're doing it.

I also almost completely rewrote xsched.  The spa interactivity algorithms didn't suit it very well, and actually decreased interactivity, so I ripped those all out and started writing my own interactivity stuff with autoadjusting realtime task timeslices, timeslice shattering, etc.  Hence, v02.

But I intend to have a look at vesafb next.

For those using i2c, what does the i2c section of your kernel config look like?  I don't really use i2c since it never showed me temperatures in the first place...

One other thing... there's a debate on LKML about a patch posted that completely removes devfs since it's deprecated.  It's a good idea, but I understand that people still use devfs.  So does anyone here use devfs as opposed to udev?  If someone says so, I won't remove it.

----------

## yngwin

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> I added the newest reiser4 snapshot.  They've started to implement lz compression.  Also I found that it's a lot more sensitive to priority - renicing the reiser4 processes at all causes a system lockup.  So stop if you're doing it.

 

But that's the only way I got Reiser4 on my root partition working! Well, I'll test it and see what happens. (In two weeks that is - I'm going to Greece for a holiday tomorrow!)

 *Quote:*   

> I also almost completely rewrote xsched.  The spa interactivity algorithms didn't suit it very well, and actually decreased interactivity, so I ripped those all out and started writing my own interactivity stuff with autoadjusting realtime task timeslices, timeslice shattering, etc.  Hence, v02.

 

Good to see there is progress. When it's a bit further in development I'll see if I can use it.

 *Quote:*   

> For those using i2c, what does the i2c section of your kernel config look like?  I don't really use i2c since it never showed me temperatures in the first place...

 

Mine is like this:

```
#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=y

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=y

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set
```

 *Quote:*   

> One other thing... there's a debate on LKML about a patch posted that completely removes devfs since it's deprecated.  It's a good idea, but I understand that people still use devfs.  So does anyone here use devfs as opposed to udev?  If someone says so, I won't remove it.

 

I'm using pure udev, never select devfs anymore.

----------

## thechris

well, i haven't made the move to udev yet.  last time i tried udev it didn't work.  i got the "gentoo uses devfs and so should you" message, and i didn't see what udev did -- i still had a few hundered devices in /dev!

does the removal of devfs give any benefits?  i mean if you're using udev, you don't compile in support for devfs anyways?  i guess there is a little clutter if you leave it in as an option, but until udev becomes the de-facto gentoo approved system, i think you'll just get a lot of people saying -- i wanted to use r4 and saw xx as a great way to tweak, but it's complaining about devfs...

----------

## MrApples

you can still compile in devfs, it just isnt loaded at boot

----------

## xiphux

I remerged vesafb-tng from scratch (well... 0.9-rc3-r2).  I _think_ I may have found the problem... a piece of code from the old vesafb was accidentally being included with tng... something about throwing an error if the original VGA mode didn't match something (I don't really know framebuffer all that well...).  But then again, the original rc3 had some big VM86 errors which necessitated revisions in the first place, so that may have been the cause.  I'll commit the new version to cvs sometime soon.

[edit]

Tested vesafb-tng, works fine here.  Committing to CVS now.  All I need to do now is the configurable experimental bootsplash features, and we'll be all set...

[/edit]

I suppose the only real benefit of removing devfs is forcing users to migrate over to udev, which is what we really should be doing, since devfs is a train wreck codewise.

The reason you still see a bunch of devices is because for compatibility reasons, there are scripts included with gentoo's udev to create enough devices to emulate devfs.  If you really wanted to start with a scratch configuration and no device nodes, you could.  But since udev is fully supported by gentoo's init scripts now, it makes it even easier to use as a drop-in replacement for devfsd.

In the debate on LKML, someone brought up the issue of wanting a stable kernel without a whole lot of features changed.  The counterpoint was that someone interested in stability would not be using kernel straight from kernel.org in the first place.  They'd be using a stable vendor kernel (like Debian stable or something).  I kind of figured it that way too.  Considering the fact that xx is a bleeding edge kernel, I would have expected almost all of its users to have switched over to udev already.

Although, since I always like to have more choices in -xx, I suppose leaving devfs in as an option would be fitting... It'll probably stay in for at least a couple more releases.

----------

## madmango

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I added the newest reiser4 snapshot.  They've started to implement lz compression.  Also I found that it's a lot more sensitive to priority - renicing the reiser4 processes at all causes a system lockup.  So stop if you're doing it.
> 
> 

 

Is there any way to disable compression - or should I just stop renicing?

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For those using i2c, what does the i2c section of your kernel config look like?  I don't really use i2c since it never showed me temperatures in the first place...
> 
> 

 

```

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

```

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> One other thing... there's a debate on LKML about a patch posted that completely removes devfs since it's deprecated.  It's a good idea, but I understand that people still use devfs.  So does anyone here use devfs as opposed to udev?  If someone says so, I won't remove it.

 

I can't see why anybody would be using devfs on 2.6 at this point, unless they haven't got it working yet. I usually go ahead an merge it when I'm still on the install cd. The reason it's better than devfs is it automagically creates /dev entries for any devices you hotplug into the system. However, I think it should still be in the kernel, just in case people need to fall back temporarily.[/code]

----------

## eldiablo

Just remove devfs, i don't need it  :Wink: 

EDIT: When Xsched becoms a bit more mature, it might have been a good idea to post a message about xx-sources on LKML.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xiphux

madmango, I don't really know if there is a way.  Actually, I don't even think lzo is enabled by default, since it's just been added and it still reads old reiser4 partitions.  I think the snapshots already had gzip compression in them.

The snapshot could very well renice for you just fine.  It locked up for me, though, so I figured I'd at least post a note.  Give it a shot and see if it locks.

eldiablo, the only problem with posting it on LKML is that a lot of the stuff in xx-sources is a quick and ugly hack - the selectable schedulers as a plethora of ifdefs as opposed to actually writing selectable scheduler code myself, xsched being bastardized parts of other people's scheduler code, etc.  They tend not to like that.

----------

## madmango

i like these quick and dirty hacks.... keem 'em coming

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

problem with nicksched in current cvs, one compile error i know how to fix, but the other one is new.

```
kernel/sched.c: In function `task_timeslice':

kernel/sched.c:1506: error: `rt_timeslice' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:1506: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

kernel/sched.c:1506: error: for each function it appears in.)

kernel/sched.c: In function `wake_up_new_task':

kernel/sched.c:2901: warning: implicit declaration of function `JIFFIES_TO_NS'

kernel/sched.c:2901: warning: implicit declaration of function `CURRENT_BONUS'

kernel/sched.c:2902: error: `CHILD_PENALTY' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2902: error: `MAX_SLEEP_AVG' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2902: error: `MAX_BONUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sched.c:2904: error: structure has no member named `interactive_credit'

kernel/sched.c:2906: warning: implicit declaration of function `effective_prio'

make[1]: *** [kernel/sched.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

```

----------

## eldiablo

Anyone found that 4k stack nvidia bug yet?

EDIT: if i have two patches, e.g 2.6.8-rc1-mm1 and 2.6.8-rc2, rc2 includes much of mm1, but mm1 contains lot of things rc2 don't have, is there a way to split out the differences, so i can get the contents of both patches?

----------

## scaba

 *eldiablo wrote:*   

> Anyone found that 4k stack nvidia bug yet?
> 
> EDIT: if i have two patches, e.g 2.6.8-rc1-mm1 and 2.6.8-rc2, rc2 includes much of mm1, but mm1 contains lot of things rc2 don't have, is there a way to split out the differences, so i can get the contents of both patches?

 

i don't know the answer to your question, but -mm will be back soon   :Smile: 

----------

## xiphux

eldiablo, use interdiff from patchutils.

Evil Dark Archon, I fixed Nicksched and am about to commit to cvs.

----------

## scaba

while trying to compile 2.6.8-rc1-xx1 i get

```
simon linux # make

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      fs/jfs/namei.o

fs/jfs/namei.c:1684: error: redefinition of 'jfs_ci_hash'

fs/jfs/namei.c:1641: error: previous definition of 'jfs_ci_hash' was here

fs/jfs/namei.c:1697: error: redefinition of 'jfs_ci_compare'

fs/jfs/namei.c:1654: error: previous definition of 'jfs_ci_compare' was here

fs/jfs/namei.c:1720: error: redefinition of 'jfs_ci_dentry_operations'

fs/jfs/namei.c:1677: error: previous definition of 'jfs_ci_dentry_operations' was here

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:3436: Error: symbol `jfs_ci_dentry_operations' is already defined

make[2]: *** [fs/jfs/namei.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [fs/jfs] Error 2

make: *** [fs] Error 2

simon linux #
```

disabling jfs support fixes the error, problem is that i need jfs (running it on all partitions).

----------

## xiphux

Doh, another case of duplicated code.  Do this:

```

sed -e '1683,+100d' -i fs/jfs/namei.c

```

That should trim off the duplicate part.

----------

## scaba

thanks, that fixed the error, but i ran into another one

```
  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x5c254): In function `ea_put':

: undefined reference to `ea_release'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

simon linux #
```

----------

## eldiablo

scaba: i had the same problem, and xiphux came up with this:)

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Doh, I don't use JFS so I missed that one.  You can either just disable JFS if you don't need it, or if you really need it, you can edit fs/jfs/xattr.c - inside the ea_put function (around line 600), change the line
> 
> ```
> 
> ea_release(inode, ea_buf);
> ...

 

I simply just disabled jfs, i didn't need it, so i didn't get a chance to test it out, but i think it should do the trick.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## scaba

thank you, that worked fine.

should have searched first, though  :Embarassed: 

----------

## madmango

Hey guys, I got today's cvs snap, and I came up with this when compiling xsched:

```

    CC      kernel/sched.o

kernel/sched.c: In function `sched_init':

kernel/sched.c:7776: error: structure has no member named `timestamp_last_tick'

make[1]: *** [kernel/sched.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

```

Switching to staircase for now.

----------

## madmango

posted twice. the forums aren't what they used to be... i keep getting errors reading from socket and the like.

----------

## xiphux

madmango, I just fixed that, it should be going into cvs in a few minutes.  The newest nicksched versions made timestamp_last_tick an SMP-only variable, while every other scheduler has it for both SMP/UP.  And since xsched is a merge of several schedulers, it was bound to happen...

----------

## trevorj

few minutes? =)

swsusp2 has had a bug in cvs for a long time now. the function fix_processor_context needs to be taken from cpu.c and put into suspend2.c in arch/i386/power/ ( of course make it static as well  :Wink:  )

which will fix the compiler error. hopefully I did this right  :Wink: 

----------

## xiphux

Er, sorry.  I started working on the bootsplash / experimental bootsplash option, and I didn't want to make a half-broken commit...

----------

## trevorj

the smiley was meant to show that it was a joke  :Wink:  this is your free time, i'm not demanding anything from you. =)

I'm running the cvs as of an hour ago, I've had a couple problems, but nothing major since everythings been fine for about 45m now.

When I used nicksched I had some real responsiveness issues when I went from one process to the next. Say if I went in X from gaim to irssi, there would be a ~2 second lag until it unfroze. It was fixed with using Staircase btw.

I had to fsck.reiser4 one of my partitions ( corrupted superblock + minor fixes ), I got a bunch of dma errors in dmesg. none on this boot yet though, so hopefully it was just a fluke, and not my hd dying! =)

Plus vesafb-tng works! =) which is great because my monitor shoves the text to the left using the standard, which is fixable, but then my X desktop is shoved to the right.

also, months ago I made mm-sources use -march=athlon-xp instead of -march=athlon and my hd crashed. That couldn't of been the cause of it could it?

----------

## xiphux

Yeah I know, but I like to be a man of my word if I can help it...

Did you renice X with Nicksched?  It seems to be an even bigger deal now, since there is a little less interactivity stuff (only the 'run' and 'sleep' modes now, the 'waiting for cpu' mode is gone, so there seems to be even more of a need to renice X to keep it boosted above everything else)  Also, did you mess around with any of the other schedulers to see if they had a similar problem?

I've had to fsck my reiser4 mounts on occasion, too, between snapshots.  Fortunately the file tree in reiser4 seems to be extremely resilient.

That's good that vesafb-tng works.  Actually, that shifted screen thing happens with my desktop's monitor, too...

I don't know if the cflags would cause that... by hard disk crashing, you mean a temporary loss? irreversible data damage? drive read deadlock?

----------

## AstralStorm

VesaFB now works flawlessly.

I2C problem shouldn't happen and didn't happen until lately.

Kernel config has been posted earlier.

```
i2c /dev entries driver

 : Error requesting region 5000 .. 5007 for SMB1

nForce2 SMBus 0000:00:01.1: Error probing SMB1.

 : Error requesting region 5500 .. 5507 for SMB2

nForce2 SMBus 0000:00:01.1: Error probing SMB2.
```

No sensors detected afterwards.

I've to check Reiser4 again, according to the reports it's getting quite stable.

I'll try it with /opt first. It is the biggest partition: downloads, music, distfiles, wine, some large programs, kernel/program sources...

Check list (this post will be edited soon):

- Xsched

It has that 'timestamp_last_tick' undefined symbol. Removed the ifdef.

It hangs when booting, I've narrowed it down to VesaFB-TNG.

Glxgears: 2 FPS more than Staircase. Loses more FPS than it when I move the mouse.

- Reiser4

- Newest MM

----------

## trevorj

xiphux:

fscking reiser4 mounts

the problem with it this time was something that really scared me. I started to get DriveReady SeekComplete dma errors, which started happening on one drive a long time ago. The drive is still running fine after I zeroed it out.

X Issues with Nicksched:

yeah it renices X to -10 in my xsession.

It only happened on nicksched. I normally run Xsched, and Staircase is working fine. It's been stable since that same boot now.

Hard Disk Problems

The hard disk crashing was irreversible damage, which I think was heavily caused by fsck.reiser4 segfaulting every time no matter what i tried, without error, warning, or completion of much. it never quit at exactly the same place either. It seemed to change each time, but generally around the same percentage. Fortunately fsck.reiser4 seems to have matured more since then, this was from a while ago.

----------

## xiphux

Astralstorm:

That timestamp_last_tick thing will be fixed as soon as I can commit the changes to cvs.  (Diffing an entire kernel tree on a 15k/sec capped upload speed is not a fast process...)

I don't really know why TNG would cause it to hang; I can boot tng and xsched just fine.

Since it doesn't really have very much interactivity tuning yet, xsched is pretty sensitive to priority (nice).  I actually have a script that I run to nice all the stuff I have open normally according to how I need them to perform.  Hopefully, that should become unnecessary in the future.

trevorj:

I've actually learned to ignore those DriveReady SeekComplete errors.  My dvd drive always gives a bunch of those every time I boot up; it's been doing that since I got it over a year ago.  It still burns cds and dvds just fine.

The Nicksched issues could be because of some of the changes I made to xsched, since they share some common code.  I'll have to look into that.

I had fsck issues a while ago too.  I suppose that's the price we pay for using an experimental filesystem.

----------

## eldiablo

Andrew is back, and has released mm1 for rc2  :Wink: 

Much new in this patch, i'm sure it will break much for xiphux in many days forwards now   :Razz: 

----------

## xiphux

I keep trying to commit all these changes I have lined up to cvs, but it won't let me.  It keeps giving me the error "Protocol error: too many arguments".  Does anyone with CVS experience know what that means or what I should do?  This is my first (major) cvs project.

----------

## eldiablo

You haven't recently updated your cvs client version?

After a little google research i found this

 *Quote:*   

> Too many arguments!
> 
>     This message is typically printed by the `log.pl' script which is in the `contrib' directory in the CVS source distribution. In some versions of CVS, `log.pl' has been part of the default CVS installation. The `log.pl' script gets called from the `loginfo' administrative file. Check that the arguments passed in `loginfo' match what your version of `log.pl' expects. In particular, the `log.pl' from CVS 1.3 and older expects the logfile as an argument whereas the `log.pl' from CVS 1.5 and newer expects the logfile to be specified with a `-f' option. Of course, if you don't need `log.pl' you can just comment it out of `loginfo'.

 

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

I'd consider using subversion, i find it much easier to use than cvs (i already use it for my own patchset).

----------

## eldiablo

The problem then will be hosting i think, afaik SF.net hasn't svn support   :Crying or Very sad: 

But if you know a stable place with svn where xiphux could host xx-sources, i'm sure he would look at it and maybe migrate over there  :Smile: 

----------

## xiphux

Yeah, my first choice wouldn't have been CVS.  But sourceforge provides the much needed storage space, so I have to use whatever they give me...

----------

## eldiablo

I think that Sourceforge will migrate over to SVN some time, but they have no plans to doing so at the momemt. :\

I found this on the sf.net site *Quote:*   

> At this time, SourceForge.net does not provide services related
> 
> to the Subversion version control system.  CVS has existed for a
> 
> very long period of time and has reached a high level of
> ...

 

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

from what i can tell, berlios offers subversion (http://developer.berlios.de), and is the only place that does right now as far as i know.

----------

## xiphux

I finally decided to do it the hard way; I've started committing all the stuff I have, file-by-file (a pain in the ass).  So all the stuff I've been working on will be trickling into cvs - selectable stable/experimental bootsplash, configurable ide delay, updated voluntary preempt, xsched and staircase at newest versions, i586-optimized AES cipher, etc.  But since I'm just committing what I have in chunks, there may be pieces of one change committed with something else.  So you might want to wait for a bit until it's all settled.

After that, I'll sync the vendor branch with 2.6.8-rc2-mm1 (that'll be fun... since I have to import it from scratch, I have no choice but to upload the entire tree).  And hopefully, after that's all settled, I'll finally be ready to make another release.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

in current cvs i got this compile error:

```
  CC      arch/i386/kernel/signal.o

arch/i386/kernel/signal.c: In function `do_signal':

arch/i386/kernel/signal.c:589: warning: passing arg 2 of `get_signal_to_deliver' from incompatible pointer type

arch/i386/kernel/signal.c:589: error: too few arguments to function `get_signal_to_deliver'

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/signal.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel] Error 2
```

----------

## eldiablo

Change that line to say

```
signr = get_signal_to_deliver(&info, &ka_copy, regs, NULL);

```

And that will give you another error  :Smile: 

So you might have to add 

```
struct k_sigaction ka_copy;
```

to line 561 after

```
siginfo_t info;

int signr;
```

But i'm sure that you will run into other problems as well

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

I changed the second argument to a NULL as a hack-job (i don't know C so i don't know what havoc that will cause) and it got around the error but there is another compile error in arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c

```
arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2002: error: `startup_edge_ioapic_vector' undeclared here (not in a function)

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2002: error: initializer element is not constant

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2002: error: (near initialization for `ioapic_edge_type.startup')

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2004: error: `unmask_IO_APIC_vector' undeclared here (not in a function)

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2004: error: initializer element is not constant

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2004: error: (near initialization for `ioapic_edge_type.enable')

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2006: error: `ack_edge_ioapic_vector' undeclared here (not in a function)

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2006: error: initializer element is not constant

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2006: error: (near initialization for `ioapic_edge_type.ack')

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2008: error: `set_ioapic_affinity_vector' undeclared here (not in a function)

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2008: error: initializer element is not constant

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2008: error: (near initialization for `ioapic_edge_type.set_affinity')

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2013: error: `startup_level_ioapic_vector' undeclared here (not in a function)

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2013: error: initializer element is not constant

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2013: error: (near initialization for `ioapic_level_type.startup')

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2014: error: `mask_IO_APIC_vector' undeclared here (not in a function)

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2014: error: initializer element is not constant

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2014: error: (near initialization for `ioapic_level_type.shutdown')

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2015: error: initializer element is not constant

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2015: error: (near initialization for `ioapic_level_type.enable')

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2016: error: initializer element is not constant

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2016: error: (near initialization for `ioapic_level_type.disable')

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2018: error: `end_level_ioapic_vector' undeclared here (not in a function)

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2018: error: initializer element is not constant

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2018: error: (near initialization for `ioapic_level_type.end')

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2019: error: initializer element is not constant

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:2019: error: (near initialization for `ioapic_level_type.set_affinity')

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:1847: warning: 'startup_edge_ioapic_irq' defined but not used

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:1869: warning: 'ack_edge_ioapic_irq' defined but not used

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:1892: warning: 'startup_level_ioapic_irq' defined but not used

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:1899: warning: 'end_level_ioapic_irq' defined but not used

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel] Error 2

```

 I think it has something to do with the new MSI code

----------

## xiphux

I've only just imported 2.6.8-rc2-mm1; I still have to fix up all the rejects and conflicts.  I'll let you guys know when stuff is back in shape.

----------

## eldiablo

And when you thought you were finished with mm1, Andrew released mm2  :Wink: 

----------

## xiphux

-mm revisions are a lot easier to do incrementally.  As compared to this past one, where we went up an entire release candidate as well as an -mm release.

I'm committing the fixed version of -mm1 right now.  This past vendor branch update was really harsh, especially since I had just made so many changes beforehand.  I guess that's the problem with managing such a heavily patched kernel.

I don't know if all the compile errors are fixed, but I know that I compiled it with my config and am running it.

I reverted the reiser4 snapshot to 20040723.  All the ones after that have serious issues for me and oops when they try to mount.  And since almost all of my system runs on reiser4, I'd rather have the thing running before I get to fixing the new snapshot(s).

I've also removed the backend to voluntary preempt.  The option is still in the config, but it doesn't do anything.  There's a new version out that has all the irqthreads stuff removed and is partially rewritten, so at this point it's easier to start from scratch than work incrementally.

----------

## eldiablo

I'm still getting a lot of errors

```
CC      net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.o

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c: In function `__tcp_v4_check_established':

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:625: error: `TimeWaitRecycled' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:625: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:625: error: for each function it appears in.)

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c: In function `tcp_v4_err':

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:1005: error: `IcmpInErrors' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:1025: error: `LockDroppedIcmps' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:1034: error: `OutOfWindowIcmps' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:1103: error: `TcpAttemptFails' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c: In function `tcp_v4_send_reset':

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:1217: error: `TcpOutSegs' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:1218: error: `TcpOutRsts' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c: In function `tcp_v4_send_ack':

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:1265: error: `TcpOutSegs' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c: In function `tcp_v4_route_req':

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:1302: error: `OutNoRoutes' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c: In function `tcp_v4_conn_request':

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:1517: error: `PAWSPassiveRejected' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:1562: error: `TcpAttemptFails' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c: In function `tcp_v4_syn_recv_sock':

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:1617: error: `ListenOverflows' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:1619: error: `ListenDrops' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c: In function `tcp_v4_do_rcv':

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:1737: error: `TcpInErrs' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c: In function `tcp_v4_rcv':

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:1755: error: `TcpInSegs' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.c:1822: error: `TcpInErrs' undeclared (first use in this function)

```

and 

```
  CC      arch/i386/kernel/signal.o

arch/i386/kernel/signal.c: In function `do_signal':

arch/i386/kernel/signal.c:589: warning: passing arg 2 of `get_signal_to_deliver' from incompatible pointer type

arch/i386/kernel/signal.c:589: error: too few arguments to function `get_signal_to_deliver'

```

 that one is the same error as 'Evil Dark Archon' got, i posted a fix for it(it seems to work, but i doubt it is enough).

```
  CC      drivers/acpi/osl.o

drivers/acpi/osl.c:55: error: parse error before "OSD_EXECUTION_CALLBACK"

drivers/acpi/osl.c:55: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

drivers/acpi/osl.c:57: error: parse error before '}' token

drivers/acpi/osl.c:68: error: parse error before "acpi_irq_handler"

drivers/acpi/osl.c:68: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `acpi_irq_handler'

drivers/acpi/osl.c:68: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

drivers/acpi/osl.c: In function `acpi_os_terminate':

drivers/acpi/osl.c:96: warning: passing arg 2 of `acpi_os_remove_interrupt_handler' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/acpi/osl.c: In function `acpi_irq':

drivers/acpi/osl.c:252: error: invalid type argument of `unary *'

drivers/acpi/osl.c: At top level:

drivers/acpi/osl.c:256: error: parse error before "OSD_HANDLER"

drivers/acpi/osl.c: In function `acpi_os_install_interrupt_handler':

drivers/acpi/osl.c:257: error: number of arguments doesn't match prototype

include/acpi/acpiosxf.h:193: error: prototype declaration

drivers/acpi/osl.c:265: error: `gsi' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/acpi/osl.c:265: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/acpi/osl.c:265: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/acpi/osl.c:272: error: `handler' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/acpi/osl.c: At top level:

drivers/acpi/osl.c:284: error: parse error before "OSD_HANDLER"

drivers/acpi/osl.c: In function `acpi_os_remove_interrupt_handler':

drivers/acpi/osl.c:285: error: number of arguments doesn't match prototype

include/acpi/acpiosxf.h:198: error: prototype declaration

drivers/acpi/osl.c:286: error: `irq' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/acpi/osl.c:288: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

drivers/acpi/osl.c: In function `acpi_os_execute_deferred':

drivers/acpi/osl.c:624: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/acpi/osl.c:624: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/acpi/osl.c: At top level:

drivers/acpi/osl.c:634: error: parse error before "OSD_EXECUTION_CALLBACK"

drivers/acpi/osl.c: In function `acpi_os_queue_for_execution':

drivers/acpi/osl.c:636: error: number of arguments doesn't match prototype

include/acpi/acpiosxf.h:213: error: prototype declaration

drivers/acpi/osl.c:645: error: `function' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/acpi/osl.c:659: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

drivers/acpi/osl.c:663: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/acpi/osl.c:664: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/acpi/osl.c:666: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct acpi_os_dpc'

```

```
CC      kernel/power/main.o

In file included from kernel/power/main.c:23:

kernel/power/power.h:20: error: parse error before "suspend_pagedir_t"

kernel/power/power.h:20: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

kernel/power/power.h:21: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `pagedir'

kernel/power/power.h:21: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

kernel/power/power.h:22: error: parse error before '}' token

kernel/power/power.h:22: warning: empty declaration

```

Many fine errors here  :Wink:  And I'm sure that there are more to come once these are solved

Just ask if you want my .config

----------

## xiphux

Er... yeah, I think I need your config.  I compiled those same components perfectly fine...

----------

## eldiablo

Here it is

```

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

# Code maturity level options

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

# CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE is not set

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

CONFIG_BROKEN=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_MORSE_PANICS=y

# General setup

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_PAGG=y

CONFIG_PAGG_JOB=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_FASTBOOT=y

# CONFIG_USE_PRESET_LPJ is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

# CONFIG_DELAY_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_TIMING=y

CONFIG_IRQ_THREADS=y

# Loadable module support

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

# Processor type and features

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_VOLUNTARY_PREEMPT_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_VOLUNTARY_PREEMPT_ONE is not set

CONFIG_VOLUNTARY_PREEMPT_TWO=y

# CONFIG_VOLUNTARY_PREEMPT_THREE is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# Firmware Drivers

CONFIG_EDD=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_BADRAM=y

CONFIG_PROC_MM=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

# Performance-monitoring counters support

CONFIG_PERFCTR=y

CONFIG_PERFCTR_INIT_TESTS=y

CONFIG_PERFCTR_VIRTUAL=y

CONFIG_PERFCTR_INTERRUPT_SUPPORT=y

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# Software Suspend 2

# Image Storage (you need at least one writer)

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND_SWAPWRITER is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND_NULLWRITER is not set

# Suspend will not be compiled in if no storage method is selected.

# Suspend2 doesn't work with REGPARM yet.

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD=y

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

CONFIG_APM=m

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

# CPU Frequency scaling

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

# PCI Hotplug Support

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_ZT5550=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE_POLL_EVENT_MODE is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC_POLL_EVENT_MODE is not set

# Executable file formats

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

# Device Drivers

# Generic Driver Options

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# Parallel port support

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

# Plug and Play support

# Block devices

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMPRESSLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=32000

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_CIPHER_TWOFISH=m

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GNBD is not set

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO is not set

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

# SCSI Transport Attributes

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# SCSI low-level drivers

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ITERAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# Fusion MPT device support

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# I2O device support

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# Networking support

CONFIG_NET=y

# Networking options

CONFIG_PACKET=m

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV=m

CONFIG_UNIX=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_ARPD=y

# CONFIG_RICMP is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_IP_NMAP_FREAK=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

CONFIG_IP_VS=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12

# IPVS transport protocol load balancing support

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_TCP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_UDP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH=y

# IPVS scheduler

CONFIG_IP_VS_RR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLCR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SED=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NQ=m

# IPVS application helper

CONFIG_IP_VS_FTP=m

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LAYER7=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LAYER7_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LAYER7_MAXDATALEN=2048

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PHYSDEV is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM=m

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

# QoS and/or fair queueing

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_OOO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

CONFIG_NET_QOS=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

# CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_POLICE=y

# Network testing

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_KGDBOE is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

# ARCnet devices

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# Tulip family network device support

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

CONFIG_DL2K=m

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# Token Ring devices

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

# Wan interfaces

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_SHAPER=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# ISDN subsystem

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# Telephony Support

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# Input device support

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# Userland interfaces

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

# Input I/O drivers

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# Input Device Drivers

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2SYNC=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

# Character devices

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NR_TTY_DEVICES=63

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# Serial drivers

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA is not set

# Non-8250 serial port support

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=1024

CONFIG_FRANDOM=m

# Linux InfraRed Controller

# CONFIG_LIRC_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

# IPMI

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# Watchdog Cards

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

# Watchdog Device Drivers

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=m

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

CONFIG_I8XX_TCO=y

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

# I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

# I2C Algorithms

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

# I2C Hardware Bus support

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

# Other I2C Chip support

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

# Misc devices

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# Multimedia devices

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

# Video For Linux

# Video Adapters

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZR36120 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# Radio Adapters

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

# Graphics support

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_VESAFB_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_VESA_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_RRC is not set

CONFIG_TNG_CHOICE=y

CONFIG_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@85"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# Console display driver support

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE=m

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# Logo configuration

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_WALKEN=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# Bootsplash configuration

CONFIG_SPLASH_NONE=y

# CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH is not set

# CONFIG_SPLASHEXP is not set

# Sound

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

# Generic devices

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# PCI devices

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# ALSA USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# Open Sound System

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

CONFIG_USB_KBD=m

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE=m

CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

# USB Imaging devices

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI=m

# USB Multimedia devices

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

# USB Network adaptors

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

# USB Host-to-Host Cables

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_GENESYS=y

CONFIG_USB_NET1080=y

CONFIG_USB_PL2301=y

# Intelligent USB Devices/Gadgets

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

CONFIG_USB_ZAURUS=y

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=y

# USB Network Adapters

CONFIG_USB_AX8817X=y

# USB port drivers

# USB Serial Converter support

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE_PADDED=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_TIGL=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

CONFIG_USB_TEST=m

# USB Gadget Support

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SA1100 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

CONFIG_USB_ZERO=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH_RNDIS=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS=m

CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL=m

# File systems

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_REISER4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISER4_LARGE_KEY=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISER4_USE_EFLUSH=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

# CONFIG_CDFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_PRAMFS is not set

# Pseudo filesystems

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_SUBFS is not set

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set

# Miscellaneous filesystems

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_LUFS_FS is not set

# Network File Systems

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO=y

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

# CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_AFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_SH_FS is not set

CONFIG_RXRPC=m

# CONFIG_LOCK_HARNESS is not set

# Partition Types

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# Native Language Support

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

# Profiling support

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=m

# NeTraverse Win4Lin Support

# CONFIG_MKI is not set

# Kernel hacking

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# Security options

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=y

# LIDS support

CONFIG_LIDS=m

# LIDS Options

CONFIG_LIDS_NO_FLOOD_LOG=y

CONFIG_LIDS_ALLOW_SWITCH=y

# CONFIG_LIDS_RESTRICT_MODE_SWITCH is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX is not set

# CONFIG_SYSTRACE is not set

# Cryptographic options

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_UCL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

# Library routines

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

# Cluster Support

CONFIG_CLUSTER=m

CONFIG_CLUSTER_DLM=m

CONFIG_CLUSTER_DLM_PROCLOCKS=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

# Extra options

# CONFIG_SCHED_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_NICKSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_SPA is not set

CONFIG_STAIRCASE=y

# CONFIG_EBS is not set

# CONFIG_XSCHED is not set

# I/O Schedulers

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_IO_NONE is not set

CONFIG_CFQIONICE=y

# CONFIG_ELV_SELECT is not set

CONFIG_SILENT_BOOT=y

# Compiler options

# CONFIG_CFLAGS_EDIT is not set

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_HERTZ=1000

# CONFIG_KMALLOC_ACCOUNTING is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT_BOOTMEM is not set

CONFIG_IDE_DELAY=50

```

----------

## xiphux

Um... I just did a fresh checkout and loaded your config.  I didn't run into any of the errors you posted.  You might want to try checking out again... maybe the changes hadn't reached HEAD yet at the time you checked out / updated.

I only ran into one or two minor compile fixes for files I didn't have in my config.  I fixed and committed them.

What version of gcc are you using?

----------

## eldiablo

I'm dooing a fresh checkout now, it will take some time since I'm just on a 700 kbit line.

I'm using gcc 3.4.0

EDIT: No, i'm still getting the same errors, weird, also getting same error with gcc 3.3.4

EDIT2: How does your arch/i386/kernel/signal.c:589 look like?

mine looks like this

```
signr = get_signal_to_deliver(&info, regs, NULL);
```

 I'ts missing the &ka_copy argument.

----------

## AstralStorm

 *eldiablo wrote:*   

> I'm dooing a fresh checkout now, it will take some time since I'm just on a 700 kbit line.

 

Just? I'm on 160 kbps cable and it's quite expensive here. (Poland)

Checkout from like 15 minutes earlier compiles fine.

I'm trying to mangle original GoboLinux LiveCD to add Reiser4, Udev and SquashFS. Nearly works.

BTW, 2.6.8-rc2-mm2 contains Staircase!  :Smile: 

----------

## AstralStorm

Ehh, logged out, back in and couldn't edit my post.

No matter, just to say that everything except I2C works in this release.

I get some messages like this, looks like some debugging option, although I have everything disabled:

ReiserFS: hda2: checking transaction log (hda2)

bad: scheduling while atomic!

... long trace ...

bad: scheduling while atomic!

... different long trace ...

ReiserFS: hda2: Using r5 hash to sort names

I get them when writing large files too.

In addition to these I sometimes get:

Took swap token, pid <number> (app name)

----------

## eldiablo

I did a new checkout for a couple of minnutes ago, and it updated very much, and it all compiled cleanly  :Wink: 

----------

## xiphux

Astralstorm:

In those "scheduling while atomic" traces, is there anything human-readable?

The "swap token" messages are not an issue.  I forgot to mention that I added token-based thrashing control, by Rik van Riel.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

the scheduling while atomic thing can be traced to the cfq io scheduler because when i switched to the anticipatory io scheduler the scheduling while atomic errors went away, plus the traces specificaly mentioned cfq so that's what gave me the idea to switch to anticipatory.

----------

## xiphux

Well, that would do it.  There were some more fixes to cfq, and it's probably conflicting with something in the cfqionice conditionals I added.  I'll take a look at it.

Actually, at some point I want to remerge the normal / ionice cfq.  Since it was added to mainline, more and more of the extra enhancements and cleanups that were in cfqionice are working their way into the vanilla cfq.  (Sysfs exports, etc)  But I didn't really change the conditionals I had already - so aside from major bugfixes, it's still a dated version of cfq that's in this tree.

----------

## AstralStorm

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Astralstorm:
> 
> In those "scheduling while atomic" traces, is there anything human-readable?
> 
> 

 

Of course, all call traces mention ReiserFS and CFQ (new default?).

No such messages while using ISO9660 for instance.

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> The "swap token" messages are not an issue.  I forgot to mention that I added token-based thrashing control, by Rik van Riel.

 

I believe I just forgot to setterm -msg off in my clean Linux install scripts. (from scratch, extensively using directories, some scripts borrowed from GoboLinux)

----------

## eldiablo

Is mm2 included in cvs?

I don't see anything mentioned.

 :Smile: 

----------

## xiphux

I'm doing the initial import now, and then I need to fix the conflicts.

(Doom 3 has been mighty distracting lately...)

----------

## trevorj

the cpu.c and suspend2.c problem still exists in CVS   :Very Happy: 

hmm. Current cvs won't compile for me...

 *Quote:*   

>   LD [M]  fs/squashfs/squashfs.o
> 
>   CC      fs/sysfs/inode.o
> 
>   CC      fs/sysfs/file.o
> ...

 

hmm... I used nicksched with the last pull, I was going back to Xsched with this new snapshot

----------

## xiphux

Whoops.  That was the time I was fighting with CVS, and I kinda forgot to fix it when I did get the repository back in sync.

I'm looking at it and I'm about to commit the fix.  But can't it just be set static in cpu.c, and then defined as an extern in suspend2.c?

I'll fix that sysfs thing next.

----------

## xiphux

Ok, CVS has really been pissing me off lately.  When I first started using it, I stopped using Andrew Morton's patch scripts, thinking I could just rely on CVS for my incremental diffs.  However, this was a problem - while the system works great for a constantly evolving single codebase, the kernel is different because the bottom structure is constantly changing.  So each time a new base revision is added, all the other patches have to be adapted to any changes.  Sometimes this is relatively hassle-free... and sometimes it isn't.  I can see now why akpm himself uses those scripts, and not an RCS like CVS.  If the bottom changes, you can start from there, apply each patch down the stack, and fix any conflicts you come across.  And when you deal with a patchset with hundreds of patches like -mm (or -xx, for that matter), doing it incrementally is much easier than dealing with a giant mass of conflicts.

If you've checked out CVS recently, you'll probably notice that there are some serious issues.  In fact, the tree sitting in CVS is no longer 2.6.8-rc2-mm1 nor 2.6.8-rc2-mm2; it's some abominable hybrid that will be a real pain to fix.

So I'm starting from scratch.  I'm going to start again with akpm's patch scripts, like I used to.  I'll still commit changes into CVS, but I'll do the work in a non-cvs-controlled tree.

I have to break out everything in CVS into individual patches again (that oughta be a real bitch).  However, the upside to this is that I can start from scratch on a lot of the spots that are a real mess.  For example, I can re-do the scheduer mix.  Maybe even write some generic functions to decrease the amount of ifdefs.  But anyway, now that that's out, here is the real purpose of this post:

Since I'm starting from scratch, which schedulers should I include?  Nicksched, Xsched, and Staircase, I assume, are a given.  I could include the runtime selectable version of SPA with priority-based, staircase, and entitlement based options.  Or I could break those out into separate ones.  I never really included the runtime selectable ones before because it didn't make sense to me to have half of the schedulers compile-selected and half of them runtime-selectable.  I really want to include EBS since its algorithms are much more advanced than the ones in the entitlement-based SPA, but since it hasn't been updated since 2.6.4, enough stuff has changed that it would be much too problematic.  Actually, I don't even know if EBS in cvs works.  But if someone really wants it, I can attempt to port it to the current tree.

But I guess that really applies to anything.  Since I have to start from the beginning, it'll be relatively easy to make big infrastructural changes.  Want something added?  Changed, adjusted, reverted, inverted, perverted, whatever?  Go ahead and make a request.  Otherwise, I'll just try to emulate the current tree as much as possible.

And hey, at least I'll be able to provide broken-out patches again.  At the cheap price of my fingers.

----------

## eldiablo

I'm just using Staircase, so i'm happy with only Nicksched, Xsched and Staircase in.

I'ts also good that you'll be able to make a broken-out dir, i'm a bit into this kernel patching thing myself  :Wink: 

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i only use nicksched (staircase produces some nasty sound problems in unreal tournament 2004), but the entitlement based scheduler looks interesting, a port to the current tree would be nice. 

* EDIT: Oh btw, your problems with CVS are probably the reason that the linux kernel folks went over to BitKeeper.

----------

## madmango

You guys and you're slow internet... I've got a 3.5 Mbit cable line. mmmmmm.

Okay, I just checked out the current cvs. You might want to switch to something like bitkeeper or subversion or something.

I'm compiling now, so far so good. I've found that most of the problems I was having earlier with the kernel were attributed to cfq, ionice, reiser4, and, most importantly, the fglrx drivers. I just switched over to a geforce 4 ti 4600 and i'm lovin' it (mcdonalds). Also went from my nforce audio to a sb live card. We'll see how things go.

Thanks, xiphux. You're really doing the linux community a service here.

----------

## eldiablo

Couldnt agree more with you madmango   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yngwin

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Want something added?  Changed, adjusted, reverted, inverted, perverted, whatever?  Go ahead and make a request. 

 

What about gensplash? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778

----------

## madmango

Entitlement based scheduling won't compile, Xsched crashes init with no errors (when entering 3rd runlevel), vesafb-tng is borked (worked before, now just freezes with no errors right after the acpi table).

Does this mean anything to you? I get this when I boot with staircase and xsched.

```
ReiserFS: dm-2: checking transaction log (dm-2)

ReiserFS: dm-2: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: dm-4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: dm-4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: dm-4: journal params: device dm-4, size 8192, journal first block 18

, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: dm-4: checking transaction log (dm-4)

ReiserFS: dm-4: Using r5 hash to sort names

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at fs/proc/base.c:1758

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

 [<b0117883>] __might_sleep+0xa4/0xac

 [<b0175788>] proc_pid_flush+0x14/0x2d

 [<b011a836>] release_task+0x148/0x171

 [<b011b742>] exit_notify+0x698/0x6a1

 [<b011bae9>] do_exit+0x39e/0x3a8

 [<b011bbbb>] sys_exit_group+0x0/0x11

 [<b0105b05>] sysenter_past_esp+0x52/0x71

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device b0536ca0(lo)

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at fs/proc/base.c:1758

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

 [<b0117883>] __might_sleep+0xa4/0xac

 [<b0175788>] proc_pid_flush+0x14/0x2d

 [<b011a836>] release_task+0x148/0x171

 [<b011b742>] exit_notify+0x698/0x6a1

 [<b011bae9>] do_exit+0x39e/0x3a8

 [<b011bbbb>] sys_exit_group+0x0/0x11

 [<b0105b05>] sysenter_past_esp+0x52/0x71

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at fs/proc/base.c:1758

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

 [<b0117883>] __might_sleep+0xa4/0xac

 [<b0175788>] proc_pid_flush+0x14/0x2d

 [<b011a836>] release_task+0x148/0x171

 [<b011b742>] exit_notify+0x698/0x6a1

 [<b011bae9>] do_exit+0x39e/0x3a8

 [<b011bbbb>] sys_exit_group+0x0/0x11

 [<b0105b05>] sysenter_past_esp+0x52/0x71

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at fs/proc/base.c:1758

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

 [<b0117883>] __might_sleep+0xa4/0xac

 [<b0175788>] proc_pid_flush+0x14/0x2d

 [<b011a836>] release_task+0x148/0x171

 [<b011b742>] exit_notify+0x698/0x6a1

 [<b011bae9>] do_exit+0x39e/0x3a8

 [<b011bbbb>] sys_exit_group+0x0/0x11

 [<b0105b05>] sysenter_past_esp+0x52/0x71

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6106  Wed Jun 23 08:1

4:01 PDT 2004

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 4x mode

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at fs/proc/base.c:1758

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

 [<b0117883>] __might_sleep+0xa4/0xac

 [<b0175788>] proc_pid_flush+0x14/0x2d

 [<b011a836>] release_task+0x148/0x171

 [<b011b742>] exit_notify+0x698/0x6a1

 [<b0117ea7>] mm_release+0x84/0x8a

 [<b011bae9>] do_exit+0x39e/0x3a8

 [<b011bb17>] next_thread+0x0/0x1c

 [<b0105b57>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

```

Then the baselayout scripts start up. Here's my .config:

```

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_MORSE_PANICS=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_PAGG=y

CONFIG_PAGG_JOB=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK7=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_VOLUNTARY_PREEMPT_TWO=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_EDD=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_BADRAM=y

CONFIG_PROC_MM=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_PERFCTR=y

CONFIG_PERFCTR_INTERRUPT_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMPRESSLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_RICMP=y

CONFIG_IP_NMAP_FREAK=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LAYER7_MAXDATALEN=2048

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_ATMEL=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2SYNC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NR_TTY_DEVICES=63

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_TIPAR=y

CONFIG_FRANDOM=y

CONFIG_LIRC_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LIRC_MAX_DEV=2

CONFIG_LIRC_BT829=y

CONFIG_LIRC_IT87=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564=m

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_RRC=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_WALKEN=y

CONFIG_SPLASHEXP=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_CDFS_FS=y

CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

CONFIG_STAIRCASE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IO_NONE=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HERTZ=500

CONFIG_IDE_DELAY=25

```

I hope this post isn't too long.

----------

## xiphux

I wish I could switch to anything else, but the issue is the hosting space for the patches.  Sourceforge gave me the space and offers cvs, so I have to use cvs.

I'm on slow internet at home now.  When I go back to school in a month, I'll have a fiber connection with 1 megabyte/sec bandwidth.  (It was really awkward coming back in the summer and readjusting to my "slow" cable internet.)

I can probably add gensplash as another option to the stable/experimental bootsplash option. (When I get there)

I'm sure there's all sorts of stuff broken in cvs.  madmango, those errors are either from voluntary-preempt or something messed up in the scheduler conditionals.

[edit]

I'm working on the schedulers in the cleaned up version.  I've set up some generic functions which should simplify things some.  I'm going to add nicksched, staircase, and xsched to start, but spa will come a little later.  Peter Williams admitted that he got carried away and made a lot of changes which are mostly overhead bulk.  (I was wondering what the point of a lot of that crap was when I looked at the new spa-pb)  He says he'll slim it down and release a new one next week, so I'll wait until then.  I'll probably add spa-zaphod (runtime selectable between entitlement-based and priority-based).  This entitlement-based is different from the actual EBS in that it still uses the same interactivity/throughput bonus system that the priority-based system does.  So I can see the merit in merging that one.

Speaking of EBS, that will take some time for me to peruse and port over.  I figure I'll get the cleanup overwith, and then tack on EBS later, whenever I get it working.

Sound good?

[/edit]

----------

## madmango

ss-coo'

----------

## eldiablo

Those patch-scripts are just genious, it makes debugging and managing patches soo easy =)

Is version 0.18 the newest?

EDIT: Oh, it looks like they are named quilt now.

http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/quilt

----------

## eldiablo

Is there long before you got a release(even if it is a small one)?   :Wink: 

It's so long since i updated my kernel, the one i'm running now is breaking quite often :\

----------

## fallow

I like to see included zapchod  :Smile:  I don`t test it yet,but extended eb  than in hydra sounds good.

Maybe also Hydra. I know that is much more , but will be great  :Smile: 

I think also spa_sc is good alternative for people wants little less than staircase and little more than spa only.I`m using it often.

greetings  :Smile: 

----------

## xiphux

I just use the version that akpm has in his kernel.org space.  It does what I want, so whatever.

I don't think I'm going to be making an actual release soon, especially with all the cleaning and reworking I'm doing.  But I plan to commit an almost-complete version of the redone tree to CVS soon.

Spa-staircase isn't really less than staircase.  It's just spa with staircase's bonus calculations.  Kind of like xsched, which is spa with Nicksched's bonus calculations.  For xsched it's more of a change since we're going from a dual-array scheduler to a single-array scheduler; but for spa-sc, all it really does is change the base tasklist structures.  One has prio slots which means better load handling but more memory overhead, and the other is the opposite (no prio-slots, less memory, weaker load handling)  And none of that is really noticable from an end-user standpoint.

Plus, I think it would be weird to have two staircases - one compile-configured and one runtime selectable...

----------

## fallow

Yes , I wrote " little less " - promotions in mind .

 *Peter Williams about spa_sc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Slightly modified version of Con Kolivas's staircase O(1) scheduler
> 
> with active/expired arrays replaced by a single array and an O(1)
> ...

 

also new zapchod is good 

 *Peter Willimas about zapchod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The following table of hackbench results for various configurations (IAB  column is the maximum allowed interactive bonus and TPB is the maximum allowed throughput bonus) illustrates this scheduler's performance compared to the normal O(1) scheduler.
> 
> Kernel Mode IAB TPB  10 groups           100 groups
> ...

 

greetings  :Smile: 

ps.my own small wish is , to do choice beetween vesa rrc and tng , I really don`t like tng and have many of troubles with it.

----------

## eldiablo

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't think I'm going to be making an actual release soon, especially with all the cleaning and reworking I'm doing.  But I plan to commit an almost-complete version of the redone tree to CVS soon.
> 
> 

 

That's as good as a release for me  :Wink: 

----------

## xiphux

That quote about spa-sc doesn't say anything.  Spa-sc doesn't have less promotions than regular staircase, it has the same.  They are both O(1) schedulers since they operate with scalar values for calculations (all those constants defined at the beginning of sched.c).  Spa uses all those promotion interval and max bonus defines, staircase uses the RR_INTERVAL defines, etc.  Both spa_sc and staircase call the same calculation functions every scheduler tick.  And they are both single array schedulers...

I agree that zaphod is good and worth including, though.

The busted version in cvs has a stock/rrc/tng vesafb option.  I'm working on re-adding that into the cleaned up version; the problem is that the actual version of the option was written right into cvs, so I don't have patches on hand.  I have to sort through the files in the cvs tree to find the changes I made.

----------

## xiphux

Ok, I'm in the middle of committing a cleaned up version of the tree.  It has most of the basics... nicksched, staircase, cfqionice, elv-select, etc.  I haven't merged the more complicated stuff yet like swsusp2, selectable vesafb rrc/tng, selectable stable/experimental bootsplash, etc.  That'll come next.  But there are still quite a few differences from the broken tree in there now, so you might want to wait a couple hours before trying to checkout.

It's based on 2.6.8-rc4-mm1.  Unfortunately, there are still things that aren't quite right with it: Nicksched and staircase work, but I think I did something to Xsched to make it lock during boot, so I need to investigate that.  CFQ with elv-select works, but cfqionice has a couple issues.  It works fine for the most part, but sometimes it will oops out and lock the machine... I have to look at the ioprio stuff again.  I had enough trouble fixing the reiser4 snapshot and other things to work with the newest -mm... but I know how it gets while waiting for a new version, so I figured I'd commit something that you guys could at least play with temporarily.  I'll also commit to cvs more frequently now.  This last one just took so long because I started from scratch and wanted to wait until I had something at least partially working.

In a couple hours, I'm also going to add another module to cvs.  I'll try to keep an up-to-date collection of the patches that are currently used in there.  So you'll be able to check out module xx-sources for the tree, and module xx-patches for the broken-out collection.

[edit]

The cfqionice issue is fixed.  Added gensplash for now.

[/edit]

[edit2]

Xsched is fixed.  Spa-zaphod is in, though I think it may be broken for some people.

[/edit2]

----------

## yngwin

Now that 2.6.8 is released it would be nice to have a new xx-sources release I think, even if not all the options work... We have to keep up our bleeding-edge image, don't we?   :Wink: 

----------

## eldiablo

Even 2.6.8.1 Is out   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

unfortunately pserver cvs on sourceforge is down, do you think you could make a patch with all the latest changes and put it in the sourceforge files area?

----------

## xiphux

Sure, I'll post a patch within the next hour or so.  As soon as I finish cleaning/diffing.

Right now, I have it based on 2.6.8.1, plus almost all of the stuff in 2.6.8-rc4-mm1 (since Andrew hasn't been around to push patches upstream).

Unfortunately, there are still a couple things missing that were in the old one.  Unless anyone has any real desire for something immediately, I'll work on reimplementing the selectable vesafb types next.

I'll put it into cvs too, but there may be a couple bugs... since cvs is down, it doesn't get the time to iron itself out...

[edit]

Patch is up, cvs will be committed later tonight.

[/edit]

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

got this compile error

```
net/ipv4/route.c: In function `ip_route_input_mc':

net/ipv4/route.c:1477: error: too many arguments to function `fib_validate_source'

net/ipv4/route.c: In function `ip_route_input_slow':

net/ipv4/route.c:1655: error: too many arguments to function `fib_validate_source'

net/ipv4/route.c:1683: error: too many arguments to function `fib_validate_source'

net/ipv4/route.c:1766: error: too many arguments to function `fib_validate_source'

make[2]: *** [net/ipv4/route.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [net/ipv4] Error 2

make: *** [net] Error 2

```

----------

## xiphux

With the patch or cvs?

----------

## izomorfix

Have you been able to adapt the reiser4-swsusp2-patch to work with swsusp .103 and the latest snapshot of reiser4. I'm not very experienced in kernel development, so it gives me some errors like "DECLARE_SWSUSP_LOCAL VARS not defined ....." etc. something must have changed but i don't know where. Please help   :Wink: 

----------

## xiphux

I dug up the old reiser4-swsusp patch that I modified before, and it applies cleanly after adding swsusp2 .103 and fixing the rejects.  (That'll be making its way into cvs, by the way).  It compiles without error for me, but I don't use suspend so I don't know if it works correctly - I don't see why it shouldn't, though.  I can post the modified patch, if you want it.

[edit]

err... scratch that, there are some errors.  I can fix them, though.

[/edit]

[edit2]

Are you sure you even need the reiser4 swsusp patch anymore?  A few things from swsusp2 are trickling into the big swsusp1 overhaul they're doing now, so if reiser4 is keeping up with the mm's, it may already be swsusp2-compatible.

[/edit2]

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

that compile error was with the patch, pserver cvs is still down

----------

## xiphux

Oh...  I compiled that same file and didn't have any trouble... can I see your config?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

http://www.andrewnelson.org/.config

----------

## xiphux

That's weird... I started with a fresh 2.6.8.1 tree, patched it with the rolled up -xx1 patch, loaded up your config, and compiled straight through without trouble.  net/ipv4/route.c definitely compiled without even a warning...

What gcc are you using?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

3.4.1-r2, i'll try it with 3.3.4-r1.

*UPDATE* i found the problem, obsolete version of ip_fib.h, a leftover from 2.6.8-rc4-evil1 (evil-sources is based on xx-sources).

----------

## yngwin

I get this on compiling 2.6.8.1-xx1:

```
  LD      drivers/net/built-in.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/via-rhine.o

drivers/net/via-rhine.c: In function `rhine_init_one':

drivers/net/via-rhine.c:820: error: `CmdReset' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/via-rhine.c:820: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/net/via-rhine.c:820: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/net/via-rhine.c:822: warning: implicit declaration of function `wait_for_reset'

drivers/net/via-rhine.c:822: error: `shortname' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/via-rhine.c:832: warning: implicit declaration of function `reload_eeprom'

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/via-rhine.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

It's not fatal for me, because I don't normally use the via-rhine card.

----------

## yngwin

I also get:

```
  CC      net/ipv4/sysctl_net_ipv4.o

  CC      net/ipv4/fib_frontend.o

net/ipv4/fib_frontend.c: In function `fib_validate_source':

include/net/ip_fib.h:182: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'fib_result_table': function body not available

net/ipv4/fib_frontend.c:232: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/net/ip_fib.h:182: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'fib_result_table': function body not available

net/ipv4/fib_frontend.c:244: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

make[2]: *** [net/ipv4/fib_frontend.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [net/ipv4] Error 2

make: *** [net] Error 2
```

Could this be because I use gcc-3.4.1?

----------

## yngwin

So it seems. Using gcc-3.3.2 it compiled fine. Now see what happens when I reboot.

Any thoughts on the new Reiser4 FS format, concerning the warning at the end of ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4progs/README ?

----------

## izomorfix

I'm not able to see that message but, if it's the superblock backup change, don't worry about it. the debug + fsck doesn't harm your fs.

to xx:Anyway, I tried to patch the mm-kernel with reiser and swsusp, fixed all the errors ,compiled ,rebooted, and just when I tried to hibernate, BAM, a power surge. Lucky me  :Crying or Very sad:  , after that when I rebooted I got zam-[1476]: tx block at 398376 corrupted. 

KERNEL PANIC    :Laughing:  Oh , I was so happy, I thought goodbye all the data hello outside world   :Laughing:  , After this I fixed my fs using knoppix and the reiser4progs I compiled on it, and voila, just 200 files zeroed, nothing to worry about.   :Wink:  The next day I encouraged myself to press enter after i've typed hibernate. Guess what: On restart, no blocks corrupted (so it was the power surge hmmmm. they should've fixed that by now), but the damn udevd (028) doesn't handle suspending or something coz  a lot of error messages appeared. udevd ...... can't handle paging request.

OK , now I'm  going to my computer to remake my files. I'll be away(probably)

----------

## yngwin

I found this: http://www.mail-archive.com/reiserfs-list@namesys.com/msg14408.html and that is what I did. I also scrapped the renice. Everything working fine so far.

----------

## yngwin

The ebuild for xx-sources-2.6.8.1-r1 has been uploaded and is available on the sourceforge page.

----------

## Gentree

 *yngwin wrote:*   

> So it seems. Using gcc-3.3.2 it compiled fine. Now see what happens when I reboot.
> 
> Any thoughts on the new Reiser4 FS format, concerning the warning at the end of ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4progs/README ?

 

Yeah . Incompatiblitly is a pain but it's still only test release so we cant moan.

I have a perfectly reliable reiser4 part. done around march time, I can no longer fsck it with the new tools , nor can I create an new r4 to use with my 2.6.6-love4 kerenl since the reiser4 support in there is the old format and and thinks the new partitions are bad.

I dont think there is much more to it than that, but that what its about from a user's point of view.

That is basically why I am looking at this thread . Newer love stuff seems a bit iffy on r4 and I am looking to see if xx will make a good replacement kernel.

My main requirements are : reiser4 , bootsplash, nvidia gfx, vesa frame buffer modes. If I also have NickShed and cfq it will save me some messing .

Anything I should know before attempting a switch to xx ?

Thx

 :Cool: 

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

xx has gensplash, which if i'm correct is compatible with bootsplash themes, there is a howto on the forums somewhere, and it has all the other things you mentioned, for the cpu scheduler you can select between the default, staircase, nicksched, and some others that i don't remember off the top of my head, and it works great, i don't think that you will have a problem with the switch to -xx.

----------

## xiphux

The one thing I haven't gotten around to yet is vesafb-rrc/tng.  Gensplash is bootsplash compatible.  Speaking of which, does anyone have a real need for one of the original bootsplashes, or is just gensplash ok?  Because gensplash is the only one that's correctly worked on radeonfb for me.

Occasionally I end up one or two snapshots behind the latest Reiser4 snapshot.  For example, the current working tree on my hard drive is on the 20040813 snapshot, even though 20040816 has been out.  I'd rather have my system run stable enough for me to continue kernel hacking than have the latest snapshot.

Damn, I wish sourceforge's pserver cvs was back up.  I synced cfqionice up with the cfq changes in mainline, and I also got it to work correctly with runtime selectable io schedulers.  Well, it works for me, but of course I need more people to test it.  I might post a patch if it doesn't come back up, for those brave enough to try it.

Hopefully I can fix usb's issue with runtime selectable schedulers.  I think I may have an idea, but I still need to look into it some more...

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

I know i'm crazy/brave enough to try it.

----------

## yngwin

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> I have a perfectly reliable reiser4 part. done around march time, I can no longer fsck it with the new tools , nor can I create an new r4 to use with my 2.6.6-love4 kerenl since the reiser4 support in there is the old format and and thinks the new partitions are bad.

 

You can update the old partition. Of course, making backups is always sensible, but in this case I found I didn't even need them. 

This is the procedure I followed:

```
fsck.reiser4 --fix /dev/xxx
```

This you do with the old tools, to make sure your partition is OK according to the old format.

Then upgrade to the new tools (1.0.0 now) and compile the latest xx-kernel, reboot, then

```
fsck.reiser4 --build-sb /dev/xxx
```

This may tell you to run fsck with some other options (--fix/--build-fs), but DO NOT do so. First do

```
debugfs.reiser4 -C /dev/xxx
```

This should fix the FS. Check again with

```
fsck.reiser4 --fix /dev/xxx
```

and you should be fine now.

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> That is basically why I am looking at this thread . Newer love stuff seems a bit iffy on r4 and I am looking to see if xx will make a good replacement kernel.

 

That is why I started to roll my own, until I found that xiphux was doing a much better job. I haven't looked back.  :Wink:  I think you won't either.

----------

## Gentree

Thanks for all the replies.

Definately seems like xx is what I was looking for.

The one worry is this r4 partition (which is my entire portage and tmpdir) that definatly needs a fsck before I go any further.

How can I determine the right version of reiser4progs that can do a fsck on this partition. I currently have 0.5.6 installed due to an update that did not warn me I was going to render my r4 useless.

I am running 2.6.6-love4 , I need a compatible fsck before converting because I have had a couple of power outs and obviously my system will not have been able to fsck on reboot.

Thanks to the man knows. 

 :Cool: 

----------

## xiphux

If you run a fsck on it (probably --check to make sure nothing gets messed up), it'll print some info on the master and format superblocks.  Under the format superblock, the description will list

description:	Disk-format for reiser4, ver. 1.0.0

if you have a v1.0 superblock.  Otherwise, you have an earlier version.  But if you've never installed 1.0 before, then you can be almost certain that it's a 0.5.x or lower superblock.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

pserver cvs on sourceforge is back online  :Very Happy: 

----------

## trevorj

yay =D

----------

## xiphux

Damn, Andrew is quick.  It's hard to keep up with him sometimes...

I'll diff/commit the tree again within an hour or two, now that pserver is back up.  It has the modified cfqionice / runtime selectable schedulers I was talking about.  The runtime selectable attribute is configurable, for those of you who use usb storage devices.  The cfqionice replaced the original cfq since I figured there wasn't really a need to keep the old version around.  But if someone has issues with cfqionice's performance, I can make it configurable again.

Andrew started including reiser4 in -mm, so that makes my job a little easier.

I split up the scheduler into several files, so it will include different headers based on which scheduler you pick.  That means that there is a full copy of all the code for each scheduler.  It's duplicated stuff, but it's easier for me to work with / update in the end.

There's not much else that's new yet... a patch to make some of the memory paging operations use sse if supported, kiflush from -ck (a kernel daemon that will slowly flush out cache).  Most of the time was spent trying to update to each new -mm that came out.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

in cvs you have quite a few files missing, include/linux/kprobes.h, include/linux/cpuset.h, arch/i386/Kconfig.debug, lib/Kconfig.debug, arch/i386/Kconfig.kgdb, asm-i386/kdebug.h, and asm-i386/kprobes.h. That's as far as i got, those asm-i386 and arch/i386 ones might also apply to other archs, this is the error that is preventing me from going further

```

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/sysfs.o', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o'.  Stop.

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel] Error 2

```

----------

## xiphux

I'm working on adding those files now.  Some of them must have escaped the import and commit...

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

got a compile error and you also gotta add scripts/Makefile.host to cvs, here's the compile error

```
kernel/kmod.c:277:54: macro "create_singlethread_workqueue" requires 2 arguments, but only 1 given

kernel/kmod.c: In function `usermodehelper_init':

kernel/kmod.c:277: error: `create_singlethread_workqueue' undeclared (first usein this function)

kernel/kmod.c:277: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

kernel/kmod.c:277: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[1]: *** [kernel/kmod.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2
```

----------

## xiphux

I fixed that error, and I think I've added all the files.  Let me know if something else is missing.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

another compile error, and scripts/Makefile.host is still missing (that's easily fixable on my end by copying the one from 2.6.8.1-mm3's scripts directory)

Here's the compile error

```
  CC      arch/i386/kernel/process.o

In file included from arch/i386/kernel/process.c:59:

include/asm/cpu.h: In function `arch_register_cpu':

include/asm/cpu.h:29: error: structure has no member named `arch_cpuinfo'

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/process.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel] Error 2
```

----------

## xiphux

I think you caught the repository when I was in the middle of updating to 2.6.8.1-mm4.  I think everything should be settling down soon.  CVS is a pain in the ass when dealing with large trees like this one, so it took some time to commit all of the files...

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

ah, ok, that's why i like subversion, it doesn't update the repository until all the files are uploaded, i really hope sourceforge starts offering subversion soon.

----------

## trevorj

fixed by disabling swsusp2:

 *Quote:*   

>   CC      init/main.o
> 
>   CHK     include/linux/compile.h
> 
>   UPD     include/linux/compile.h
> ...

 

current error from cvs pull of now:

 *Quote:*   

> make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.
> 
>   CHK     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h
> 
>   CHK     include/linux/compile.h
> ...

  and so on...

----------

## xiphux

You might want to try another cvs pull. I checked the logic of both of those errors and I'm almost certain they should work correctly...

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

```
mm/page_alloc.c:2383: error: `disable_pcp_lists' undeclared here (not in a function)

mm/page_alloc.c:2383: error: initializer element is not constant

mm/page_alloc.c:2383: error: (near initialization for `__ksymtab_disable_pcp_lists.value')

mm/page_alloc.c:2383: error: __ksymtab_disable_pcp_lists causes a section type conflict

make[1]: *** [mm/page_alloc.o] Error 1

make: *** [mm/] Error 2
```

That error occurs if swsusp2 is disabled.

----------

## xiphux

Did you just disable swsusp2, or did you disable power management in its entirety?  Because the disable_pcp_lists function that it's trying to export at that line is inside an '#ifdef CONFIG_PM'.  So if you have PM disabled, then we can assume it's just something the swsusp2 people (or I, for that matter) forgot to conditionalize.  If you do have PM on, then something is wrong.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i forgot to mention that i did disable pm entirely, the computer i'm compiling for is a server and thus has no need for power management.

----------

## trevorj

the next cvs pull didn't work either, but the third one from two seconds ago seems to be working so far  :Wink: 

----------

## Illissius

Here's an interesting bug... with xx-sources + np scheduler, Basilisk II (mac emulator) just shows a black screen, and gives a warning about RmvTime - no descriptor found (sorry, don't have the exact error atm), and sits there eating 100% CPU. I went back to nitro-sources + staircase, and it works again. Don't know whether this is a bug with Basilisk II, xx-sources, the np scheduler, or something else, just thought I'd let you know.

----------

## 4nykey

Not so lucky here (fresh checkout, gcc-3.4.1)

```
  CC      net/ipv4/fib_frontend.o

net/ipv4/fib_frontend.c: In function `fib_validate_source':

include/net/ip_fib.h:182: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'fib_result_table': function body not available

net/ipv4/fib_frontend.c:232: sorry, unimplemented: called from here

include/net/ip_fib.h:182: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'fib_result_table': function body not available

net/ipv4/fib_frontend.c:244: sorry, unimplemented: called from here
```

Then 

```
  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

mm/built-in.o(__ksymtab+0x340): undefined reference to `shrink_all_memory'
```

And finally nvidia-kernel: 

```
In file included from include/linux/list.h:7,

                 from include/linux/wait.h:23,

                 from include/asm/semaphore.h:41,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:19,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:52,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:14:

include/linux/prefetch.h: In function `prefetch_range':

include/linux/prefetch.h:62: warning: pointer of type `void *' used in arithmetic

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_acpi_event':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3697: error: `PM_SAVE_STATE' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3697: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3697: error: for each function it appears in.)
```

Here's my config: http://4nykey.nm.ru/tmp/.config

----------

## trevorj

well so far I haven't been able to get this kernel to boot. it stops at the warning about using some new acpi for pci thing. about to try acpi=off and pci=noacpi, then im going to mess with the config =/

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

try pci=routeirq

----------

## trevorj

none of them worked, but I found that the pci is fine, it seems to be right after it says "Using cfq/deadline/anticipatory elevator" ( i tried using all three, same issue everytime. ) 

then I tried runtime selectable schedulers, which just made it stop right before it said that message.

They also have this error upon boot ( both the current working one and current cvs:

these are the three times it says it ( I can post a full dmesg if you want.. )

 *Quote:*   

> ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (47 C)
> 
> Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64
> 
> lp: driver loaded but no devices found
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> USB Mass Storage support registered.
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver hiddev
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver usbhid
> ...

 

edit, I also found these: *Quote:*   

> bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 12
> 
> ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12
> ...

 

but it says that irq 12 is an aux kbd port...?

 *Quote:*   

> serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

 

----------

## madmango

I get an error when I'm trying to compile. I think it's at the end of the compling:

```

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x768e): In function `do_exit':

: undefined reference to `suspend_task'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1f524): In function `refrigerator':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1f784): In function `num_to_be_frozen':

: undefined reference to `suspend2_core_ops'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1f7c9): In function `freeze_threads':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1f8c2): In function `freeze_threads':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1fa3a): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1fa44): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1faee): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1fb0c): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1fb15): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_task'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1fb49): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1fb84): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1fba6): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend2_core_ops'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1fbd3): In function `thaw_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_task'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1fbdd): In function `thaw_processes':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1fc66): In function `thaw_processes':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

kernel/built-in.o(__ksymtab+0x700): undefined reference to `suspend_task'

kernel/built-in.o(__ksymtab+0x708): undefined reference to `suspend_action'

kernel/built-in.o(__ksymtab+0x710): undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x3c8d4): In function `kbd_keycode':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x3ca5a): In function `kbd_keycode':

: undefined reference to `suspend2_core_ops'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

I don't have any software suspend in the kernel.

edit: I added software suspend2 and it suddenly compiles. Wierd.

----------

## xiphux

I've been committing stuff rather quickly and frequently these past couple of days; I want to get all my changes in and finalized and make another release before akpm releases 2.6.9-rc1-mm1 and gives me a whole new changeset and set of conflicts to deal with.  There are numerous things filtering into CVS... several packet schedulers (wrr, esfq, imq, etc), some filesystem stuff (avfs, fuse, etc), the directfb fusion module, and all sorts of lkml stuff.

Fortunately, I think I have my tree mostly settled down now, so as soon as I can make the final commits, things should calm down.  It'll be easier to fix errors that way, too.  I hope to have everything committed within the next couple hours.  (I just compile tested, and I'm running the changes I'm about to commit right now)

Illissius:

Does it do the same thing with xx-sources and staircase?  (Or xx-sources and any other scheduler, for that matter)  It'll be easier to hunt down bugs knowing that.

Ever since I merged swsusp2 again, it's been rather disastrous for the power management code.  A number of those errors are caused by it (madmango definitely, 4nykey's PM_SAVE_STATE error with NVIDIA, etc).  Although they include configurable options, many times patch authors won't bother compile testing with the feature disabled, not really thinking that a person would apply a patch but not use it.  The swsusp2 code has all sorts of these little things I need to fix to make it work normally for everyone else.  (vesafb-tng actually had this problem, too... it wouldn't allow you to _not_ compile any vesafb driver... I fixed it and reported it to spock, and he fixed it in the latest bugfix patch...)

As a workaround, I just enable the swsusp2 core without enabling any of its parts.  The core will be in the kernel, but it will be disabled since it doesn't have any of the other parts it needs.

You usually don't have to worry about devices having the same irq numbers.  ACPI will dynamically swap irqs for devices (the whole idea of acpi irq routing), so unless you specifically notice an issue, it's pretty harmless.  (trevorj's issues are deeper than a simple irq conflict... I'm not sure, but I think it may have something to do with the voluntary preempt I tried to implement but never got working)

[edit]

Doh!  I click submit, check the lkml, and what do I see?  2.6.9-rc1-mm1 at the top of the list.  I think akpm's an android.

[/edit]

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

I concur, how the hell can he release those patchsets so fast, he is either a machine or has no life what-so-ever off the computer  :Laughing: .

----------

## Rainmaker

supermount doesn't compile with teh 2.6.8.1-xx1 ebuild. Commenting out line 1040 in fs/super.c makes it compile. The var get's exported 3 lines later anyway.

----------

## xiphux

I'll look into it, but those exports aren't really the same.  EXPORT_SYMBOL vs EXPORT_SYMBOL_GPL, I mean.  They're both necessary in that context.

Were you using supermount built-in or as a module?

----------

## xiphux

I just started committing a tree based on 2.6.9-rc1-mm1.  As long as there aren't any mind-blowing disasters, I'll try to make another actual release soon.  (Hopefully before akpm, this time)

----------

## trevorj

snapshot of 5m ago results in...

 *Quote:*   

>   CC [M]  fs/nfs/nfs2xdr.o
> 
>   CC [M]  fs/nfs/pagelist.o
> 
> fs/nfs/pagelist.c:62: error: conflicting types for 'nfs_create_request'
> ...

 

disabling nfs fixed that.. but a new error:

 *Quote:*   

>   CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dsmethod.o
> 
>   CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dsobject.o
> 
>   CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dsutils.o
> ...

 

Maybe I got a bad pull.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

no, i got the same errors and i just checked it out today, xiphux is going to have to fix those.

*EDIT* I think i may have fixed it on my own, some of the header files are possibly out of date, after i do a compile test i'll know more.

*EDIT 2* i've managed to fix the errors mentioned here and weeded out a few others, the fixed patches are at http://www.evildarkarchon.com/xx-sources-fixes

*EDIT 3* The Fusion kernel device necessary for DirectFB's multi-application core is not compiling because it's missing a header file called fusion.h that goes in include/linux and i can not find any previous kernel tree that has that header file.

*EDIT 4* the serio driver (which is necessary for ps2 keyboards and mice) is not compiling, tracking down a fix now.

*EDIT 5* now fixed, fix is available at the url in edit 2

*EDIT 6* raid 10 support seems broken right now, i put up a patch to add include/linux/raid/raid10.h which was missing, but it still won't compile so it probably a coding problem, and since i can't code i can't do anything.

*EDIT 7* fixed the raid10 problem but md still won't compile, compile error included below

```
  CC [M]  drivers/md/md.o

In file included from include/linux/raid/md.h:54,

                 from drivers/md/md.c:35:

include/linux/raid/md_k.h: In function `md_sync_acct':

include/linux/raid/md_k.h:272: warning: passing arg 2 of `atomic_add' from incompatible pointer type

drivers/md/md.c: In function `is_mddev_idle':

drivers/md/md.c:3224: error: request for member `counter' in something not a structure or union

make[2]: *** [drivers/md/md.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/md] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

*EDIT 8*

the fs/cachefs directory is missing, when i do a make clean or make mrproper it errors out saying that it can't find fs/cachefs/Makefile

----------

## Gentree

I have tried several times over the last week to emerge xx-sources.

I initially assumed a corruption on download but after five attempts it would seem that the file is corrupt on the server.

```
em xx-sources

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/xx-sources-2.6.8.1-r1 to /

>>> Downloading http://www.de.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.8.1.tar

.bz2

--16:48:10--  http://www.de.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.8.1.tar.b

z2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.8.1.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.de.kernel.org... 129.143.116.10, 80.252.110.38

Connecting to www.de.kernel.org[129.143.116.10]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 35,628,066 [application/x-bzip2]

100%[====================================>] 35,628,066    61.36K/s    ETA 00:00

16:57:40 (61.05 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.8.1.tar.bz2' saved [35

628066/35628066]

!!! File is corrupt or incomplete. (Digests do not match)

>>> our recorded digest: a0747e1bb26db9c318e7d6bbc7594f4c

>>>  your file's digest: 9517ca999e822b898fbdc7e72796b1aa

!!! File does not exist: /usr/portage/distfiles//linux-2.6.8.1.tar.bz2

```

Any comments?  :Cool: 

----------

## trevorj

just run ebuild /path/to/ebuild.ebuild digest

and after that it should be fine.

----------

## Gentree

Yeah , I just worked that out , looks like the digest was bad for some reason. I came back to post that I had sussed it and saw your post. Dont know why I did not get a notification tho'.

Thanks anyway , off to try my new kernel.  :Cool: 

----------

## Gentree

Wot, no reiser ?

I just switched to xx from love hoping to get a working reiser4.

The kernel switch went beautifully (execpt for my pretty bootsplash) but I still cant get my reiser4 partition to mount.

I had been told this error was due to the R4 I had in my 2.6.6-love4 kernel being out of step with the reiser4progs (I had this with 0.5.6 and now with 1.0.0)

Can anyone see what is happending?

```
bash-2.05b# mkfs.reiser4 /dev/hdc12

mkfs.reiser4 1.0.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004 by Hans Reiser, licensing governed by reiser4progs/COPYING. 

Block size 4096 will be used.                                                                                                                                         

Linux 2.6.8.1-xx1 is detected.                                                                                                                                        

Uuid bf2d6322-f326-4597-9e71-3ac4cd676e08 will be used.                                                                                                               

Reiser4 is going to be created on /dev/hdc12.                                                                                                                         

(Yes/No): Yes

Creating reiser4 on /dev/hdc12 ... done                                                                                                                               

bash-2.05b# mount -t reiser4 /dev/hdc12 /usr/portage

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc12,

       or too many mounted file systems

```

TIA

 :Cool: 

{EDIT} Solved (or rather fixed , because I cant say solved if I dont understand why!)

Rebuilt reiser4progs, liball 1.0.0 ; added R4 debugging to kernel , rebuilt , rebooted and all is well with my R4.

Only fly in the ointment is I lost my nice boot image.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xiphux

Ergh, sorry.  I was moving into my new dorm on saturday, and of course they couldn't set up my internet access account until now...  I'll get to work on fixing all the little errors today.

[edit]

I _think_ I fixed the errors.  With a fast connection, I could keep checking out / comparing until the trees were exactly the same, so I believe all the files are there now.  Don't quote me on that, though; after all, no matter where I go, cvs is still a bitch about directories...

[/edit]

----------

## trevorj

muahaha. It compiled with no errors. But now lets see if it boots  :Wink: 

edit: well something went wrong, and it ends up in oops after oops after oops on my screen, never ending...

edit: ok with nicksched and no -march=athlon-xp in the cflags ( most likely the nicksched ) it does the same thing, but it eventually stops...

lol I just looked on the lkml and....

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/8/31/39 2.6.9-rc1-mm2

he's a damn machine I tell you.

----------

## xiphux

Yeah, no kidding.  But I can be rather mechanical too if I choose; only 3 or 4 hours after -mm2, I have xx synced up with it and as soon as I test compile and boot, I'll commit it.

----------

## trevorj

 *Quote:*   

> w00t linux # make
> 
> make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.
> 
>   CHK     include/linux/compile.h
> ...

 

----------

## xiphux

Did you try with a clean tree?  'include/linux/compile.h' shouldn't be checked until at least after 'init/main.o,' unless there's something leftover.  I just compiled it fine.

----------

## trevorj

yeah, thats after it already quit the first time. kernel/wait.c doesn't exist... should it?

ok newpull, same error: *Quote:*   

> cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/xx-sources co modulename

 

edit: ok  :Wink: 

----------

## xiphux

Urk... cvs forgot to add a couple new files; I committed them.  Try a cvs update.

----------

## trevorj

just tried a cvs update, but kernel/wait.c still isn't there. I'll try again in 5m

----------

## nxsty

Have you considered basing -xx on the stable linux kernel instead of -mm? Then you would have more time to do releases and it would probably work better. -mm was fun in the early 2.6 days but now there is often more problems than gains using it.

----------

## red99

CC      kernel/wait.o

kernel/wait.c:156: error: conflicting types for '__wait_on_bit'

include/linux/wait.h:143: error: previous declaration of '__wait_on_bit' was here

kernel/wait.c:156: error: conflicting types for '__wait_on_bit'

include/linux/wait.h:143: error: previous declaration of '__wait_on_bit' was here

kernel/wait.c:170: error: conflicting types for '__wait_on_bit_lock'

include/linux/wait.h:144: error: previous declaration of '__wait_on_bit_lock' was here

kernel/wait.c:170: error: conflicting types for '__wait_on_bit_lock'

include/linux/wait.h:144: error: previous declaration of '__wait_on_bit_lock' was here

make[1]: *** [kernel/wait.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

this is after new checkout

----------

## xiphux

There are a number of things in -mm that I personally think are important, and would end up adding myself anyway.  They are:

- cdrw/dvdrw packet writing

- sysfs backing store

- kexec

- reiser4

- any decent architectural optimizations.  completely out-of-line spinlocks, cpumask rewrites, etc.

- important scheduling changes appear there first.  Usually they're problems that I myself are running into working on the scheduler.  For example, when there was just a wake_up_forked_process function, and Ingo added a wake_up_forked_thread function for SMT processors.  It was a good and important concept, but a disaster in implementation to have two different wake functions that did almost the same thing with very different code.  So Nick piggin's function wake_up_new_process that completely replaced both wake functions immediately made it into -mm, with good reason.

And -xx is supposed to be very experimental.  You can use any of the other sources on this forum if you want to run a relatively stable kernel.  I'm hacking up / fixing cool new options all the time (runtime selectable io schedulers, configurable scheduler policy, etc), but it is going to be a possibly unstable testbed.

And besides, it's no fun if it works perfectly...

red99, it seems like there is just a little duplicate code somewhere.  I suspect the patches in -mm that relocate the waitqueue code; the files aren't in sync and so both have the code that was supposed to be moved.  I'm already late for class now, but I'll fix it as soon as I get back.

[edit]

Er... are you sure that's a clean checkout?  I checked the tree numerous times and everything seems to be in order...

[/edit]

----------

## xiphux

Ok, so I said "Screw it," and decided to make a release.  Andrew hasn't released anything in a day or so, so I better get this done before he starts again.  Unfortunately not everything is completely compile tested, but that's the downside of releasing quickly.  However, I can say that it's running for me.

It's based on 2.6.9-rc1-mm2.  So I labeled it -xx2 - technically -xx1 existed and was based on -mm1, but akpm is just too damn quick.

It's got most of the stuff that's been going into cvs - the fusion module, cachefs, fuse, etc.  It's also got a bunch of stuff from lkml... lazy io bitmap copying, pid hashing, the kernel sysfs events layer from rml for those DBUS users, etc.

Another thing this release will hopefully help solve is the cvs confusion.  Since the final patchset is done on my computer, we can see if these problems are from my computer on this end, or the cvs server itself.

So it should be up on the sf page within the hour, with the broken-out tarball soon after that.  Applies to 2.6.9-rc1.

[edit]

On a side note before I forget: if anyone is using these sources on some other architecture than x86, could you let me know?  I'm too poor to own anything other than a pc, so most of my work goes into x86.  And so if someone uses this on something else, I can start including patches related to that architecture if you want.

Thanks.

[/edit]

----------

## Gentree

Hi,

I recently move over to xx because it seems a lot more consistant in it's support of reiser4 than than most other kernels.

One sad loss is bootsplash. It's a detail but technically but it makes the system look as sharp as it is on the inside.

I've spent quite some time looking into gensplash but cant even get splashutils to compile:

```
  CC      kernel/splash_kernel.o

In file included from splash_kernel.c:18:

/usr/portage/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work/splashutils-0.9-pre07/linux/include/linux/fb.h:305: error: field `modelist' has incomplete type

make: *** [kernel/splash_kernel.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-0.9_pre07 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 57, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

bash-2.05b# gcc -v

Reading specs from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.1/specs

```

@xiphux

Any chance of bringing good old bootsplash into xx ? It think you mentioned a while back that you could build it in is anyone wanted it . 

I'm still on  2.6.8.1-xx1 but it looks like a very thorough patch set . Nice work.

 :Cool: 

----------

## xiphux

I could try and make a bootsplash/fbsplash selectable option, but it might take some time.

However, that splashutils compile error is quite simple to fix; I actually posted the solution in the gensplash thread.

Go edit /usr/src/linux/include/linux/fb.h.  At line 305, you'll see:

```
struct list_head modelist;
```

Add an asterisk in front of modelist, so:

```
struct list_head *modelist
```

It needs to be a pointer to a list head.  But that breaks the other kernel stuff that depends on fb.h, so change it back after you compile splashutils.

Hopefully spock will fix that soon so the fix will no longer be necessary.

[edit]

Oh yes, another general question to everyone: does anyone know how to tell cvs to _not_ increment the version numbers and tags in files when I commit?  And just leave them the hell alone?  Every time I commit something, it changes the files and breaks some of my patches with those minor rejects...

Thanks.

[/edit]

----------

## Gentree

Thanks xiphux,

that got me through the compile pb.

now to see about the rest of gensplash.

 :Cool: 

----------

## xiphux

If anyone's interested, I'm in the middle of committing a tree that's updated to -mm3.  High res timers are back, the completely-out-of-line spinlocks are replaced with an architecture agnostic version, there's a little bit of the fast suspend/shutdown and deferred resume stuff, and other little things.  I don't know if it's just a placebo effect, but for some reason it feels really good on my comp.  (low latency, etc)  Then again, very rarely is there an actual noticable improvement; it's almost always just placebo and the person's ego talking.  But whatever.

Let's just hope CVS isn't retarded this time.

----------

## trevorj

current cvs does...

 *Quote:*   

>   CC      kernel/wait.o
> 
>   CC      kernel/futex.o
> 
>   CC      kernel/dma.o
> ...

   :Wink: 

edit: fixed by turning deferred resume off.

----------

## Gentree

xiphux, thanks for the splashuitls fix. 

I posted a bugreport so at least the fix is noted and could help find a more permanent correction. Spock basically says it pb with mm headers not gensplash. I'm not in a position to comment. Here's his reply to the bugreport.

 *Quote:*   

> This is NOT a VALID fix. The fact that it makes splashutils compile doesn't justify using it to 'fix' things. 
> 
> The problem will most likely occur on the -mm kernels as well (as you said), but fbsplash is not supported on mm's.
> 
> Even if the hack you're were told about were correct, I couldn't apply anywhere as the problem is not in 
> ...

 

So no sign of a resolution in the near future. It would be nice to have bootsplash in xx if that is possible.

Thanks again.

 :Cool: 

----------

## xiphux

*sigh*

Regardless of what's right and what's wrong, the fact is that the way modelist is now is in the mainline kernel now, starting with 2.6.9-rc1.  Antonio Daplas chose to write the features (mode list as linked list), Linus chose to include it, and we just have to deal with it, plain and simple.  We have to change our code accordingly.  To adamantly deny that there is anything wrong with your code is just a matter of ego, and if he continues to refuse to update splashutils to deal with the change, then gensplash is going to fall behind.

Unless, of course, you want to go complain to Linus that the fbdev developers are wrong.  Personally, I don't see any 'bug' in the way modelist is handled at present.  It makes the various handler functions that were written for modelist easier to deal with.

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

> ....and if he continues to refuse to update splashutils to deal with the change, then gensplash is going to fall behind.

 

That's pretty much my view of things but I dont know the ins and outs of the situation.

I thought his reply seemed a bit unhelpful.

Shame all all this smacks of rivalry and politics that is not the spirit of Linux.

I get the feeling that there is a certain refusal of bootsplash because it comes from Suse, but I could be misreading it.

I have to admit from a system admin point of view it is a pain in the butt to start debugging my system for gensplash when I have already spent enough time sorting out bootslpash and it was working beautifully on  love.

Every time I do emerge sync it seems I'm in for a couple of days work just to iron out the new incompatibilites it brings in.

If this gensplash issue seems to lack even the will towards a resolution it may justify the effort getting bootsplash into xx.

Well , looks like you have your work cut out just keeping up with the number of kernel releases flying around so I'll stop bugging you about bootsplash and let you handle it the way that seems best to you.

BTW what's the current state of affairs on CD/DVD burning with xx ?

I've just bought a DVD burner and I would like to know if I should expect problems other than the usual round of emerging and configing.

TIA  :Cool: 

----------

## xiphux

I can kind of understand where he's coming from, though.  When you finally get something complicated like gensplash working (or vesafb-tng, or any of his advanced fb-related projects), it's hard to admit that you did something incorrectly.  But gensplash on the whole is an impressive project, so this is really just very minor.

The only reason I don't exactly prefer bootsplash is that it only works with vesafb for me.  I run xserver on radeonfb, so this way, I can have both a splash and my xserver.  The -sp version of bootsplash (the one that removed the vesafb-specifics) would display the splash on radeonfb, but would oops and lock up whenever I switched consoles (like, when I would start xserver).

Plus, I have so many test-phase kernels in my boot partition that being able to put the whole thing right into the initramfs makes it one less initrd for me to deal with.

If fbsplash still has incompatibilities after some time (I dunno... probably before or by the time 2.6.9 comes out), then I'll start working on adding bootsplash.

I don't update from portage very much at all.  But then again, I use gcc 3.5 so I couldn't merge a lot of the updates even if I wanted to.

I can burn cds and dvds fine using atapi and cdrecord/growisofs.  I haven't really tried using the packet writing driver, though; I don't really have a need to.  I don't really see why it wouldn't work, though.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

with the cvs pull i have, the external modules i install (nvidia-kernel and svgalib) have an undefined symbol pci_find_class error, and they warn of an implicit decleration of pci_find_class.

----------

## DaMouse

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216985

*sigh*

-DaMouse

----------

## trevorj

gensplash fails to work for me with cvs. it shows the splash screen right after the splash init script runs, then the screen goes black, comes back 5 seconds later, then this really cool looking fading effect happens with the splash, and then it just leaves the terminal unusable  :Wink: 

vesafb-tng works though. I also encountered data loss under this kernel ( thank god I made a backup the day before, which I rarely do to begin with ), so let's hope it was just an old reiser4 partition that suffered from older bugs, and not the kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## xiphux

Huh.  That's weird.  The fbsplash in there is a little old, though, so I might rip it out and re-add the newest version.

The data loss is also weird; I haven't experienced any data loss in a very long time (not counting reiser4's atomicity reverting files).  On what kind of scale are you talking about?  Just several k or megs, or on a larger scale?

In other news, there's been an experimental patch posted on lkml which will allow forked files on the vfs layer.  It's a little hard to imagine... basically you have a directory with X number of files in it, but if you try to access that directory as a file (with cat, whatever), it'll "fork" and access a file inside the directory that you specified (with a symlink to the special path '...').  It's not really the way it should be done, but at least it's a step towards the file/directory abstraction that reiser4 started.  And at the very least, it'll give something to play with until more programs support reiser4's plugin setup.

I applied the patch fine; I just need to compile, reboot, and test a little to make sure nothing lights on fire, and then I'll put it into cvs.  Should be interesting.

----------

## trevorj

data loss on a scale of quite a few files being lost, and I can't even ls the ones it threw into lost+found ( hence I can't rm them! ) although fsck tells me no errors exist anymore.

here's the result from ls -l : *Quote:*   

> w00t lost+found # ll
> 
> ls: lost_name_10b04:6373682e656e76:6d8e7eO@Ð@Ð: No such file or directory
> 
> ls: lost_name_10b04:7061737377642b:463cdcO@Ð@Ð: No such file or directory
> ...

  nothing in dmesg. I would really like to delete these to regain the space back  :Wink: 

Rather nice idea, but wouldn't that break some things, like how reiser4's files as directories b0rked some packages ?

----------

## xiphux

Have you tried rebuilding the fs and/or superblock?

Forking wouldn't really break things, because in the directory you have to specifically link the file that you want to '...'.  So if you don't bother doing that, then it's just the same as any old directory.

----------

## trevorj

Yes, actually I had to do both to fix the fs. I'll do it again later today.

Ah, I see that now, I must of read it too quickly. Reiser4 really is a step forward for filesystems =)

----------

## xiphux

Well, ixnay on the vfs forks, they didn't work.  And I don't know quite enough about filesystem code to fix it.

I'm committing the update to 2.6.9-rc1-mm4 right now.  Unfortunately there was a big rework of the fbdev stuff, and vesafb-tng doesn't apply anymore and I'm not quite sure how to fix it.  I guess we'll just have to wait for spock.

I actually might get to that bootsplash option sooner than I thought.  Something in gensplash went retarded on my computer, so now anytime I use a splash image, when text scrolls on the screen, it doesn't "clear" the text as it goes by.  So I'm left with long trails of junk filling up the screen.

The more time I spent fixing gensplash, the more I started to dislike it.  I don't like the idea of using entire userspace libraries in/with the kernel (klibc, libpng, libjpeg).  The jpeg decompressor in bootsplash should be lighter and faster.  While I do see the merit of moving as much of it as possible to userspace (easier to deal with changing kernels), if you think about the amount of stuff being put into the initramfs... that's one _massive_ image.

I also believe that there are ways to put the bootsplash code into the kernel _without_ being intrusive.  It's just a matter of doing it correctly.

Plus, I was looking through the fbsplash and bootsplash code (since fbsplash is closely based on bootsplash), and there's some coding in there that I personally think is horrid.  (Includes via relative paths, for example... that's a disaster waiting to happen.  Plus, kernel headers shouldn't be compiled into userspace programs/libs)

So I think I'll try including bootsplash again alongside gensplash (mutually exclusive, of course).  And maybe clean up some of the code nastiness and move code out to be less intrusive, while I'm at it.  I guess I'll just have to see what happens.

----------

## 4nykey

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Something in gensplash went retarded on my computer, so now anytime I use a splash image, when text scrolls on the screen, it doesn't "clear" the text as it goes by.  So I'm left with long trails of junk filling up the screen.

 

Same here, it goes back to normal though after consolefont kicks in.

Another issue, on restart:

 *Quote:*   

> kernel BUG at include/linux/list.h:165!
> 
> invalid operand: 0000 [#1]
> 
> PREEMPT CFLAGS_EDIT
> ...

 

and then it says umount segfaulted and hangs.

----------

## xiphux

Is there a line that says what function the oops occurred in?

Also, in the stack trace, what are the top couple of lines?  (The human-readable parts, I mean)

----------

## Gentree

xiphux,

I have been using xx for a couple of weeks now , I am still running  2.6.8.1-xx1 since I like to stay one step back from the bleeding edge . (At least until it starts to coagulate a bit!)

Anyway it seems very stable and does most of what I want.

One thing I am starting to notice however is it seems a little less responsive that 'old' 2.6.6-love4 I used to use.

In particular I am playing  an mp3 with command line mplayer.

It seems that anything moderately heavy , like a large scan, seems to make the music glitch from time to time.

Do I need to start playing around with schedulers or nicing stuff? Is this normal behaviour?

Thx.  :Cool: 

----------

## Gentree

PS,

I am now posting from my old love kernel. Damn , I had forgotten just how snappy it was.

No jumping on mplayer , aMule snaps from one tab to another without the slightest delay (this I had got used to waiting 2 seconds for !) no delay in activating any window.

My only pb with this old kernel is that it does not support the newer R4 format and I have my entire portage tree on an R4 partition.

I chose xx for it's solid record on Reiser4 support but I would really like to get back the snappy system responce I had in love-sources if that is possible with a couple of tweeks in xx.

BTW I had configured love to use cfq if that is relevant .

Thanks again.  :Cool: 

----------

## 4nykey

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Is there a line that says what function the oops occurred in?
> 
> Also, in the stack trace, what are the top couple of lines?  (The human-readable parts, I mean)

 

I figured, it happens on umounting ntfs volume.

Here's dmesg excerpt: http://4nykey.nm.ru/tmp/umount_ntfs

Just ran full check on the volume, still umount segfaults.

----------

## xiphux

Gentree, what scheduler did you use?

Also, the cfq in xx is the ionice-supported version, and I was the one who hacked it up to work with the new cfq as well as the runtime selectable schedulers, so I could very well have done something wrong.

So as far as you can tell, does the latency issue seem to be related to cpu usage or disk i/o?

4nykey: You know, now that I think about it, I think I have seen that bug once before.  I'm looking into it now.

[edit]

4nykey, could you see if the same thing happens with a plain -mm kernel?  Because I can't really think of a change I made that would cause that, but I'm starting to suspect the reiser4 patch.

[/edit]

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

> So as far as you can tell, does the latency issue seem to be related to cpu usage or disk i/o?

 

Not sure. Even amule on its own is very slow to respond to mouse i/p

As for schedulers, I believe cfq is an IO scheduler , no idea what process scheduler I am using on love or xx.  Both are out of the box in htat respect since I am not well up on that shit.

I did have to set up cfq on love but even without this  love was much quicker to respond.

Thx

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

hey xiphux, could you please include the new cfq v2 io scheduler, preferably as an option?

----------

## xiphux

Catting /proc/xx will tell you what process scheduler you're using.  (first line)

If you haven't changed anything in the "Extra options" menu, then you're probably just using the default 2.6 scheduler.  Switching to nicksched (the one love uses) would probably help.

For some time now, I've suspected the cfq hack I did had some race conditions, since I don't know nearly as much about block io as Jens Axboe or Nick Piggin.  I might revert that; I'll have to look into it.  I think this may be a part of the issue, also.

Evil Dark Archon:

Er... cfq v2?  Did Jens release a new one?  Or are you talking about the hack I did?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

he released a new version, here's the url for the lkml entry

http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/233718, and here's the thread in the kernel and hardware forum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=219662

----------

## xiphux

Well holy screamin' sheepshit, I can't believe I missed that.  That completely obsoletes my hack, but it may mess with the runtime selectable io schedulers.  I'll have to look at it.

And actually, I just ran a test with this comp... queued up a whole bunch of disk io stuff, and watched the performance slow down, and then runtime switched the scheduler to anticipatory.  The performance snapped back to normal, so that's almost certainly a latency issue.  I should probably stop hacking the block io code until I know what I'm doing.

But regardless, this'll solve all sorts of issues.  CFQv2 is going into CVS asap.

[edit]

It's committing as I type this.  I had to drop runtime selectable schedulers, but I'll re-add it when I get it working with the new cfq changes.

[/edit]

----------

## 4nykey

Ok, I tried 2.6.9-rc1-mm4 and all went smooth, no oops (same config, except stuff that isn't in plain mm, naturally)

----------

## DaMouse

http://ck.dbdfleet.net/menuconfig/ not sure if you've seen it before but i'm trying to get around to telling the patchset people about the newer stuff cause i fixed qconf to have NAME at last  :Smile: 

-DaMouse

----------

## xiphux

I took a look at the patch, and although there's not much different from the old one, I'll apply it anyway.

But looking at it gave me an idea:  how about parsing a patchlist from a 'series' file and making it available via /proc, like /proc/config.gz?  Since it's pretty simple, I may do it sometime when I have a bit of free time.

----------

## Gentree

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> Catting /proc/xx will tell you what process scheduler you're using.  (first line)
> 
> If you haven't changed anything in the "Extra options" menu, then you're probably just using the default 2.6 scheduler.  Switching to nicksched (the one love uses) would probably help.
> 
> For some time now, I've suspected the cfq hack I did had some race conditions, since I don't know nearly as much about block io as Jens Axboe or Nick Piggin.  I might revert that; I'll have to look into it.  I think this may be a part of the issue, also.
> ...

 

Lovely job!  Thanks for the tips.

I set up nickshed as you suggested and cfq and it is super fast and responsive again and no glitches on the music.

Dont know about your sheduler hacking but at least on this machine, Athlon @ 2.2 GHz, all seems well-behaved and responsive. It's a subjective comment but all seems to run very well.

Excellent work, thanks again.  :Cool: 

BTW I'm still refering to  2.6.8.1-xx1

----------

## DaMouse

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> I took a look at the patch, and although there's not much different from the old one, I'll apply it anyway.
> 
> But looking at it gave me an idea:  how about parsing a patchlist from a 'series' file and making it available via /proc, like /proc/config.gz?  Since it's pretty simple, I may do it sometime when I have a bit of free time.

 

I guess it could be done.. i'll look into it  :Smile:  Also, that new patch is basicly a resync and also a qconf moo foo  :Smile: 

-DaMouse

----------

## xiphux

Ok, here's a question: what exactly should I work on next, since I actually have some free time now?  What do people want the most?

Some things that I have in line are:

- splitting the cfq-v2 patch out so cfq1 and cfq2 are separate elevators

- the bootsplash thing, but this has kind of taken a slight backseat for the moment.  There have been so many new fbdev changes filtering into -mm that I haven't even gotten gensplash to compile/work with the newest -mms.  So unless I stumble onto a solution by accident, I'll have to wait for spock to update.  And since bootsplash as it is is more messy and intrusive than fbsplash, I don't really think I'll have much luck with that without fbsplash to reference, at least.

- and on a related note, there's also attempting to re-add vesafb-tng, although somehow I don't think I'll have much success on my own.

- of course, there's always scheduler work, whether it be attempting to include SPA again, hacking xsched, whatever.

- for a while now, we've been using nick's vm changes.  Con Kolivas has been working on his mapped watermark thing, which I am a bit curious about.  So as an experiment, I could drop nick's vm and try normal mm with mapped watermark (and whatever else nick's vm rework broke... page fault scalability, etc).  Or we could just stick with nick's stuff.

The reason I cannot just adapt mapped watermark to nick's vm is because the whole idea of mapped watermark is to keep track of mapped active pages (application pages) and swap accordingly.  However, one of the major changes in nick's vm was the complete separation of the active page list into an active mapped list, and an active unmapped list.  Therefore we always know how about mapped vs unmapped, and whatever paging algorithms nick wrote were done with that in mind, making mapped watermark a moot point.

- making runtime selectable io schedulers work again.  I tried a little bit, but wasn't very successful.  CFQ2 is more complicated, so it'll probably require more hacking.

- any of the other things that people want that had to be dropped because of major changes... systrace, jfs dmapi, gfs, etc.

- un-breaking and re-adding swsusp2.

- trying to integrate voluntary preempt.  I've been trying this for some time, but for some reason, Ingo stopped making patches against -mm.  So it never really came out right in -mm, since -mm has preempt/sleepchecks/irq stuff of its own.

- checking out those vfs forks to see if I can make anything of it.

- and, well, anything else you can think of.

So, any preferences?  Or just whatever comes to me first?

(Heh, it'ls like those old 'choose your own adventure' books.  'Choose your own kernel development.'  ... Ugh.  I need a nap, real bad)

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

> Heh, it'ls like those old 'choose your own adventure' books. 'Choose your own kernel development.' ...

 

Who could ask for more !

You know my prefernces for bootsplash. It just makes the system look sharp. Gensplash comes in about halfway through the boot cycle and does not have the same effect. Spock still seems out on his own on this a well, which is a bit unhelpful.

I am a great fan of Nickshed. I always found it very reponsive with love-sources and it transformed my system when I enables it on xx.

R4 , obviously, I'll see if I can think of something else I'd like to see in.

Get some kip and keep up the good work.

 :Cool: 

----------

## DaMouse

This /proc/series thing looks far to simple and boring xiphux  :Razz: , I like /proc/xx from your patches and going on as i will, i doubt theres much i want from xx-sources except to take out all the patches except the ones i like  :Smile: 

-DaMouse

----------

## xiphux

I made a series entry in proc; it should be in cvs if everything went correctly.

It's done in the same manner as the gzipped config, so the entry is /proc/series.gz.  It's only an option for a proc entry; ikconfig has one option to just embed it in the kernel, and another to make it a proc entry.  But to embed it without a proc entry would require making a script to extract it, like the one for ikconfig in scripts/, and I didn't really feel like doing that.

It's also a little bit hackish; it just checks for 'series' in the kernel root directory (a la akpm's patch-scripts); if there isn't one there, it'll check for patches/series (a la quilt) and make a symlink to ./series if so, otherwise it'll just error out.

But whatever.  At least it works.

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

> For some time now, I've suspected the cfq hack I did had some race conditions, 

 

Subsequent to my earlier optimism I should correct that I seem to have some issues with aMule locking up. Looks like some IO problem , I have to reboot to kill the process. 

At first I thought it was my fault for playing with IDE response time but I put it back to 50 and I have the same pb. To check I went back to love2.6.6 -4  and aMule ran for two days without a glitch.

Do you think your latest ebuild kernel version is likely to fair better than  2.6.8.1-xx1?  I know you were a bit unsure about some of the hacks you had brought into the shedulers.

TIA.   :Cool: 

----------

## xiphux

I haven't done a release in a while since there have been a lot of things in flux lately.  But I think a checkout from cvs will be a lot better than the last release.

----------

## DaMouse

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> I made a series entry in proc; it should be in cvs if everything went correctly.
> 
> It's done in the same manner as the gzipped config, so the entry is /proc/series.gz.  It's only an option for a proc entry; ikconfig has one option to just embed it in the kernel, and another to make it a proc entry.  But to embed it without a proc entry would require making a script to extract it, like the one for ikconfig in scripts/, and I didn't really feel like doing that.
> 
> It's also a little bit hackish; it just checks for 'series' in the kernel root directory (a la akpm's patch-scripts); if there isn't one there, it'll check for patches/series (a la quilt) and make a symlink to ./series if so, otherwise it'll just error out.
> ...

 

As i said, boringly simple  :Smile: 

-DaMouse

PS. Make runtime selectable staircase/nicksched  :Razz: 

----------

## xiphux

I tried doing that once.

The problem with that is the fact that nicksched is a dual-array scheduler, and staircase is a single-array scheduler.  You'd have to set up functions to keep track of whether we're going from single to dual or vice versa during a switch, and change the task's expire target to drain into a new empty expired array, or force expired tasks to requeue back into the so-called 'active' array (the only array for single-array schedulers).  It could be potentially dangerous because if you miss any task - let's say the expired array was deactivated before absolutely every request was queued back into the active array - those tasks would completely 'disappear' from the system, potentially causing a whole bunch of zombies.

I originally considered trying to give each task a 'target' field, as to where to go to when they've used their timeslice, and giving each runqueue a sort of 'drain' bitwise flag, which would be on when there was a request for a scheduler switch.  So if we were in a dual-array setup and were normally switching back and forth between arrays, and we got a request to flip to a single-array setup, the runqueue would be marked to drain, and the tasks' expire 'targets' would be overridden to just requeue back into the active array, a la realtime tasks.  And when there was nothing left in the expired array (!rq->expired->nr_active), then we could switch over to the specified single array's priority/timeslice calculations, and just completely ignore the expired array.

And in a similar vein, if we were switching from single to dual, we could once again mark the runqueue as draining, override each task's requeue target to be the formerly neglected expired array, and let all the active tasks flow back into the expired array.  And when the active array is empty and the expired array is full, we could switch the active and expired arrays just like the normal scheduler does, switch to the dual-array scheduler's priority/timeslice calculations, and resume the active->expired queueing as normal.

However, this in itself is a major change that would require some serious rewrites (for example, completely changing any part of sched.c that queues into an active/expired array - quite a few).  And that's not even taking into account any performance issues at all (for example, when draining into a single array, all tasks are getting requeued as realtime tasks.  That has the potential to wreak havoc on the person's running system performance).

Basically, it's a lot more complicated than it sounds.

Switching between single-array schedulers only or dual-array schedulers only is easier, since all we do is change the bonus calculation systems.  (As Peter Williams has shown in hydra and zaphod)

----------

## DaMouse

I was thinking along the lines of 

SPA = active+expired;

just like that and tagging them all in, the only problem i see is if you were to want to switch back to dual which would require a counter  :Smile: 

-DaMouse

----------

## xiphux

You can't really do it on that level because the queueing method is completely different.  Single array schedulers aren't even really 'single array' since they completely ditch the idea of an array altogether.  It's more a matter of dual vs not dual.  Single array schedulers use an array of lists (a literal programming array, not a priority array) with the index being the tasks' priority.  So you'd queue into the list '&rq->queues[p->prio].queue'.  Dual schedulers, on the other hand, would just have two lists and the issue is just which list and where to tack it onto the list.  That's why nicksched had to have a min_prio field to keep track of the lowest priority, whereas with a single array scheduler, you could just use rq->queues, pointing right to the first index - the lowest priority. 

Er.. well, you'd need to check if there was anything running there, so maybe something more like:

```
rq->current_prio_slot = rq->queues + sched_find_first_bit(rq->bitmap);

int min_prio = rq->current_prio_slot->prio;

```

----------

## DaMouse

Surely you could stop the machine for a second to fiddle with the arrays?

-DaMouse

----------

## xiphux

Stop as in... what?  You mean pause the machine to change, or you mean shut down altogether?

If you shut down completely, then it's not really even runtime configurable, it's more boot-time configurable.

If you completely halt the cpu runqueue on a uniprocessor machine, how would you start it back up?  A spin lock is not enough in this case, I don't think.

And besides, you'd still have to dequeue and requeue all the tasks anyway, especially because staircase enqueues with maximum priority by default.  

You can't just change a structure that's already compiled and being run.  So that means you'd have to declare an active array, an expired array, _and_ a prio-index queue list for each runqueue.

One thing I tried was to have a runqueue initialization function (kind of like you'd have to do with cpu hotplug), and one of the parameters was a flag that would determine if it was single or dual arrayed.  Therefore, on smp machines, we could just forcefully migrate all tasks off of one cpu onto another, re-initialize the empty cpu's runqueue - this time with the type of runqueue we're switching to - and then rebalance the threads between the cpus.  The problem is that for uniprocessor machines, we'd have to do something with a dummy runqueue, and I'm afraid that's beyond me.

The other option is to take a cue from the block i/o scheduler system, and create an abstraction layer where scheduling functions are called generically, and then called according to whatever scheduler's loaded.  (e.g. enqueue_task -> staircase_enqueue_task or nicksched_enqueue_task)

However, that's a complete infrastructure rewrite, and I doubt I could do that.

----------

## planet-admin

Looking at 2.6.8.1, is nicksched broken? It refuses to compile with if selected. Add my vote for bootsplash, also, for SOME reason, xx2.6.7, I cannot have a vga=791 line in my lilo.conf, or it mentions something about unspecified video mode, asks for me to choose one, and then locks up. Currently running 2.6.9love and 2.6.8.1xx, though I can't make nicksched work in xx, so love is far more responsive. Thanks for the great work so far though.

Michael

----------

## xiphux

planet-admin, try the 2.6.9-rc1 based xx in cvs. Nicksched should work then.

Also, you might be using vesafb-tng.  Vesafb-tng uses the standard video= line, as opposed to the old vga line.

----------

## Rainmaker

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but I just did a CVS checkout, compiled the kernel and tried to boot it.

My kernel hangs just after

```
parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]
```

In a working kernel it goes on to say

```
parport0: irq 7 detected
```

so I guess it has something to do with IRQ probing.

Is this a known problem? I use the nforce2 chipset (is that used for the parralel port?)

----------

## DaMouse

try seeing if it'll boot with parameter noapic ?

-DaMouse

----------

## xiphux

Geh, I hate it when schoolwork gets in the way of the important stuff... I'll update cvs to 2.6.9-rc1-mm5 tonight, and I'll probably be able to start catching up and hacking again tomorrow afternoon.

Rainmaker, you might also want to try the boot parameter 'pci=routeirq'.  Or does a 'working kernel' include the -mm tree?

[edit]

I know this is kind of an awkward question to ask, but...

While I have mostly adopted a WOLK-like philosophy for xx-sources, I've decided that I should at least... 'trim the fat,' so to speak.  So, is there any patch(es) that absolutely no one uses?

I know it sounds like the "Anyone who can't hear me, raise your hand" kind of question, but there aren't really too many ways to phrase it...

Basically, what would you say is so old and deprecated and useless that it wouldn't be a big deal to drop?

(And of course, speak up if something you still use has been suggested for removal...)

And on another note, I'm going through the lkml archive now to see what I missed over the past couple days, and putting in what I think is good.  I'll also probably start messing around again with getting fbsplash/bootsplash to work with the fbdev changes in -mm.

[/edit]

[edit2]

I've updated to 2.6.9-rc2-mm1 and am committing it.  I also just saw jens axboe's modular io schedulers patch on lkml (it has the same functionality as nick's runtime selectable io scheduler patches, plus it allows io schedulers to be built/run as modules).  And since that's clearly more important than studying for my math test, it's committing into cvs as I type this.

[/edit2]

----------

## AstralStorm

Please rip out Nick's VM and put Con's mapped watermark. The latter behaves much better, esp. when running large number of apps or hogs like UT2004.

EDIT: Removed blaming kernel for configuration fault (UT2004 patch changes cache size and some others)

----------

## xiphux

Sorry about the lack of updates; the data partitions of my computer got all screwed up, so it was out of commission for a while.  I was messing around with the modular io scheduler and cfq2 code, and took out a particularly important spinlock, and corrupted some of my disk.  I guess I didn't learn my lesson about hacking the block io code the first time around, so it came and bit me harder this time.

Anyway, since I just got back up, here's the plan:

Since at the moment cfq2 and the modular io schedulers are not compatible, I'll probably end up doing a config option the way the old cfqionice/runtime selectable option worked.  But that'll take some time, so at the moment, I can only choose to leave one in.  I personally am leaning towards the modular schedulers, since I've noticed some occasional performance issues with the cfq2 scheduler on my computer.  Unless someone feels strongly the other way...

I also want to take out nick's vm, too, since he hasn't worked on it for a long time (since 2.6.8.1).  But nick actually has his own version of a mapped-watermark-like system, so I'm thinking about making nick's and con's mapped watermark runtime selectable.

Voluntary preempt will also probably be going in, since Ingo changed his mind and only releases for -mm kernels now, as opposed to vanilla only.

So hopefully, as soon as I catch up with the lkml, changes will start filtering into cvs again, maybe even a release a little later...

----------

## trevorj

Hmm. Compiling a clean pull from cvs results in an error at kernel/timer.c ...

This is for a p4 smt system, as my beautiful athlon-xp recently was sold ( buying me a new 3200+  :Wink:  )

anyways, here's the error:

 *Quote:*   

>   CC      kernel/timer.o
> 
> kernel/timer.c: In function `migrate_timers':
> 
> kernel/timer.c:1468: error: `TVR_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)
> ...

 

edit: yep, it compiles far past timer.c without SMP support...

----------

## xiphux

Is this with or without hi-res timers?

Andrew released 2.6.9-rc2-mm2 before I got a chance to update cvs (voluntary-preempt ended up breaking every single peripheral on my machine; I was trying to figure out which patch was the culprit), so as soon as I sync up, I'll commit to cvs and hopefully fix whatever compile issues you're having (since I have a p4 smt system too).

----------

## trevorj

I tried both with and without hi-res timers.

By the way, the kernel doesn't boot. Stops at Checking for "hlt" blah... [ OK ]

----------

## AstralStorm

Xiphux: Have you tried voluntary-preemption-2.6.9-rc2-mm1-S3?

S1 had many problems here, they went away after upgrading to S3. (2.6.9-rc2-mm1-ck-vp).

(e.g. black screen - no hang - with nvidia + preempt hardirq, could reboot cleanly)

I'm sorry I don't use your kernel anymore, but it's a bit too broken for my taste lately.  :Wink: 

Do you have a series file to post here? Maybe the ordering is the problem...

I'm quite curious what other patches are in the tree. (except different switchable schedulers/elevators)

----------

## xiphux

S3 was the one I tried.  But he released s4 and s5 today, so I guess I'll have another go at it.

I know it's been broken lately; I have trouble getting it to work over here, but I think that may be partly a hardware problem too...

But I'm working on a major overhaul right now - cleaning out anything unneccessary, trimming down, fixing glaring errors, etc.  So hopefully it'll stabilize sometime soon.

And as such, the series file is also a disaster right now, with a large amount of stuff just commented out or rearranged or unlabeled... when it starts resembling something more coherent, I'll post it.

[edit]

Turns out that I do have a hardware issue that was part of my problems.  It seems a part of my hard drive is damaged, and the kernel oopses out whenever I try to read/write it... weird.  And it just so happens that it's in my /var partition, so I can't emerge anything... doh!

And I figured out that VP doesn't like it when I activate hardirq preemption... when I disable that, everything works fine.

At the moment, I've cleaned up the kernel noticably, and I've just started committing the much-improved version (uh.. x2-sources, maybe?  nah).  There are many changes, so it might take a while to commit fully.  I removed a whole bunch of stuff and trimmed it down a lot, so hopefully it's less broken now.  Seems to work fine for me.  If I took out something you need/want, let me know.

I went with cfq2 instead of the modular schedulers for the moment, since cfq2 is already in -mm so it's less work for me at the moment.  Also, after studying nick's "watermark" and con's mapped watermark, I've realized that they're not really the same, and after some finagling, I got them both in.  Seems ok so far.

So, since you asked, here's a much cleaner series file (omitting the top half that only has the prepatch/mm patches):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> #
> ...

 

[/edit]

----------

## trevorj

damn. current cvs stops at the same point... Checking for "hlt" instruction... OK

another thing to mention is that before it, a scheduling while atomic error or two appear at every boot. I've had this with xx-sources for a while on my athlon-xp but it still ran then so I don't know if it has anything to do with it.

edit: recompiled, and now it won't even compile, whether I use xsched, staircase, or nicksched. I'll post the errors in a little bit. It also still fails with the same TVR_SIZE not being declared error when I turn on SMP.

----------

## xiphux

What the F... that's really weird.  Can I see your config in addition to the errors?  I've got to try this for myself...

[edit]

Someone on the lkml forward-ported cfqionice to the current cfq scheduler (well, 2.6.8.1, but it's close enough).  So between cfqionice and cfq2, any preferences?

Also, I was flipping through some of the patches in -mm and I noticed that both the pseudo-files and the online repacker have been disabled by patches.  Anyone want those hacked into a config option, or should I leave it alone?

[/edit]

----------

## eldiablo

I have been away for some time now, so i haven't followed the thread and LKML. 

So i wonder if i have to do any manual tweeking to get the system to work optimally, eg renice X, any boot parameters and so on.

I'm using CFQ and staircase. Just using the system for fun(lot of compiling, browsing....)

 :Smile: 

----------

## dhalsiim

So I kind of like read 2 pages back and couldn't figure out where to pull the sources from :-/

Any links etc ^^?

----------

## eldiablo

 *dhalsiim wrote:*   

> So I kind of like read 2 pages back and couldn't figure out where to pull the sources from :-/
> 
> Any links etc ^^?

 

http://www.sf.net/projects/xx-sources

Use SF` cvs

----------

## dhalsiim

Much appreciated

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

config options for pseudo files and repacker would be good.

----------

## xiphux

Eldiablo, you shouldn't have to renice if you're using staircase.  You really only have to renice for nicksched since it's designed for balance and stability, so X needs that extra boost for responsiveness.  But since staircase is designed for interactivity, the default should be fine.  And since you're already using CFQ, you don't really need any other boot parameters.

Evil Dark Archon, I'll make those into config options as soon as I update to 2.6.9-rc2-mm4.

[edit]

By the way, trevorj, in 2.6.9-rc2-mm4 akpm merged ingo molnar's patch to replace the big kernel lock with a big kernel semaphore, and now it seems people on the lkml are getting the same hard lock after "Checking hlt" that you're getting.  It would make sense, considering that I've been including the patch manually for a while now.  I'll follow the threads on the list for a solution, and if one doesn't present itself, I'll reverse it.  But I'm sure akpm will back it out if it continues to cause problems for people.

[/edit]

[edit2]

CVS is updated to -mm4, and the r4 repacker and pseudofiles options are in.

[/edit2]

[edit3]

This probably isn't exactly the best place to ask, but I figured that if I did some other kernel hacking, it would appear here in xx-sources first...

My school has asked me to do a linux-related project.  Unfortunately... one, they want to focus on security (like selinux, for example), which is not my main area of expertise.  And two, they seem to be intent on reinventing the wheel, even though I've already brought up numerous existing alternatives.  (For example, one student is doing a FS that will check and report if a file has been tampered with, even though there's already stuff like AIDE and LIDS and Tripwire if you want to go commercial)

Does anyone have any ideas about something I could do that hasn't been done already?  I don't want to go around fighting buffer overflows, for example, when SSP exists already, and if you haven't noticed yet, I'm not all that great at coming up with original ideas on my own...

[/edit3]

[edit4]

I'm redoing the way the selectable schedulers work, using Makefile rules to compile certain files instead of using different includes like before.  I'm going to try to work on boot-time selectable process schedulers, which this change is necessary for, and maybe slowly work my way over to runtime selectable, the way the block i/o scheduler system did.  We'll see.  So there might be a bunch of files being renamed/removed/moved/whatever in CVS.  I hope I don't break anything.

[/edit4]

----------

## enzobelmont

somebody knows if this kernel supports win4lin???

thanx in advance.

sorry my english...   :Wink: 

----------

## xiphux

Not at the moment; I think stuff in -mm breaks the patches.  But it's been a while, so I'll try to see if I can merge them again.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

I get this compile error when i have vesafb-tng enabled

```

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c: In function `vesafb_init':

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c:1066: error: too few arguments to function `fb_get_options'

drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c:1066: warning: passing arg 1 of `vesafb_setup' makes pointer from integer without a cast

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/vesafb-tng.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

----------

## xiphux

Yeah, the latest version of vesafb-tng is for 2.6.9-rc2, and there's been some changes in the mm versions.  I'll take a look to see if it's a simple fix.

So I was sick today and couldn't leave the room, so I ended up kernel hacking all day.  I was able to get a boot-time selectable scheduler system set up.  All the code is in place - boot parameter, most sched functions replaced with function pointers, etc.  The one thing that I need to work out now is how to get the early boot process right.  The initialization function, sched_init(), is called before anything else, even before parsing commandline options, and sched_init varies radically between the different schedulers.  I might have to write a scheduler re-init function or get into some low-level assembly hacking, neither of which I'm very good at...

[edit]

Ok, I've rewritten the selectable scheduler system again.  The scheduler was torn apart and redone like the selectable io elevator system, with a struct of function pointers.  (Thankfully.  You should have seen the old system - a massive list of global function pointers.  No wait, maybe you shouldn't.  It was the kind of awful code that would have made the real kernel hackers crucify me upside down had they seen it)

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to get boot-time selection to work yet, so it's disabled for now.  But this makes the compile-time selectable option a lot simpler... all we have to do now is assign a scheduler struct to current scheduler, like {current_scheduler = &sched_nicksched}.  But I figured that while I messed around with the boot-time stuff, I'd upload the current code as is and see if other people noticed a difference.  I still need to do more cleanup and testing and stuff, but it should be committed to CVS sometime tonight.  Let me know if you have compile errors, notice performance regressions, etc.

For those of you who are programming-inclined and/or curious:

In include/linux/sched.h, in the task definition, each scheduler has its own little structure with fields specific to that scheduler.  I might use a void pointer or something for that later; I just did it that way as the simplest solution for now.

The scheduler structure is in the new file include/linux/scheduler.h.  It's very much like include/linux/elevator.h, with a bunch of typedefs and function pointers (Naturally... I used the elevator system as a basis).  Each scheduler is in its own file in kernel/ (i.e. nicksched-sched.c, staircase-sched.c, etc).  And the generic wrapper functions are in kernel/sched.c.

It ain't perfect nor pretty, but it works.

[/edit]

[edit2]

Fell asleep testing, so can't commit it tonight.  But I'll commit it sometime this weekend, I promise...

[/edit2]

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

in the I/O scheduler department it looks like in 2.6.9-rc3-mm1, andrew morton has added the modular/runtime selectable scheduler patch and updated the cfq-v2 patch to work with it.

----------

## xiphux

Yeah, I saw that.  Sweet deal.

I'm diffing/committing the tree right now.  I updated it to 2.6.9-rc3-mm1, with the same scheduler subsystem rewrite.  The 'scheduler=' boot param doesn't work at the moment, so I added a temporary config option to choose (out of the ones you have enabled) which you want to boot with.  I also temporarily disabled the scheduler tunables; the way I was doing the sysctls was causing hard locks.  It just needs some minor rearrangement and cleanup, and it should be fine.  I also had to disable spa for the moment; there are way too many changes to all the existing functions which break compatibility, so I need to un-f*ck the stuff it changed.  (For example, all the lock/unlock functions take pointers to spinlocks instead of pointers to runqueues, runqueues are no longer referenced directly but via a pointer inside the task to its runqueue, etc.  Completely pointless infrastructure changes)

I'm noticing some issues; for example, my usb mouse doesn't work.  I think this is a problem with the -mm tree, though, as I'm seeing people on the LKML with usb issues too.  I'll keep an eye on those threads.

Other misc adds include a selectable cryptographically secure random number generator based on Fortuna.  (I even sent the author some clean kernel Makefile logic, and he used it and listed me in the credits at the top of the file, for the latest revision.  Sweet!)

[edit]

By the way, I seem to be noticing a disk performance regression with the modular io schedulers.  (cfq makes music skip where it didn't before, etc)  I don't know if it's -mm or -xx; let me know if you notice this too.

[/edit]

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

compile error with latest cvs, .config file available if needed.

```
  CC      arch/i386/kernel/traps.o

In file included from include/linux/hardirq.h:6,

                 from include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from arch/i386/kernel/traps.c:24:

include/asm/hardirq.h: In function `ack_bad_irq':

include/asm/hardirq.h:34: warning: implicit declaration of function `ack_APIC_irq'

In file included from include/asm/smp.h:22,

                 from arch/i386/kernel/traps.c:50:

include/asm/apic.h: At top level:

include/asm/apic.h:72: error: conflicting types for 'ack_APIC_irq'

include/asm/hardirq.h:34: error: previous implicit declaration of 'ack_APIC_irq' was here

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/traps.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel] Error 2
```

----------

## xiphux

That actually traces all the way back to -mm.  They did some fudging around with the apic and irq stuff, and people on the lkml are getting all sorts of apic and irq compile issues.

As to your particular case, it seems like in traps, the include interrupt.h itself includes linux/hardirq.h, which in turn includes asm/hardirq.h, which uses ack_APIC_irq in a function.  And the include asm/smp.h that includes asm/apic.h that has the prototype of the function only gets included farther down.  There are a number of ways to solve this, since we basically just want (asm/smp.h)->(asm/apic.h)->(ack_APIC_irq()) above (linux/interrupt.h)->(linux/hardirq.h)->(asm/hardirq.h)->(ack_APIC_irq()).

(sorry for the notation, i've been dealing with way too many struct pointers these past few days)

I know that the include setup is delicate, though, so I want to be careful about  that.  I don't know if this will break other stuff, but you could either try removing the interrupt.h include in traps.c, since asm/hardirq.h is included directly farther down, or move the asm/smp.h include somewhere above linux/interrupts.h.

I'll keep an eye out on the lkml for the "official" solution.

----------

## danone

Hi Evil try this two fixes and try it again:

```

--- linux-2.6.9-rc3-mm1/arch/i386/kernel/irq.c.orig     2004-10-02 12:52:57.833294096 +0200

+++ linux-2.6.9-rc3-mm1/arch/i386/kernel/irq.c  2004-10-02 12:53:14.935694136 +0200

@@ -17,6 +17,7 @@

 

 #include <asm/uaccess.h>

 #include <asm/hardirq.h>

+#include <asm/io_apic.h>

 

 #ifdef CONFIG_4KSTACKS

 /*

--- linux-2.6.9-rc3-mm1-full/include/asm-i386/hardirq.h.old   2004-10-02 11:46:13.000000000 +0200

+++ linux-2.6.9-rc3-mm1-full/include/asm-i386/hardirq.h   2004-10-02 11:46:38.000000000 +0200

@@ -4,6 +4,7 @@

 #include <linux/config.h>

 #include <linux/threads.h>

 #include <linux/irq.h>

+#include <asm/apic.h>

 

 typedef struct {

    unsigned int __softirq_pending;

-
```

And for those who have trouble with an AMD64 try to revert x86-64-clustered-apic-support.patch

----------

## xiphux

Wait... so that means that asm/apic.h gets included multiple times?  Damn, I bet they could shrink down sizes alot if the kernel janitors went in there and audited those includes...

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

here's a compile error that i'm pretty sure is not related to -mm

```
  CC      kernel/sched.o

kernel/sched.c:111: error: parse error before "do"

kernel/sched.c:118: error: redefinition of 'kick_process'

include/linux/sched.h:927: error: previous definition of 'kick_process' was herekernel/sched.c: In function `kick_process':

kernel/sched.c:119: error: structure has no member named `kick_process_fn'

kernel/sched.c:120: error: structure has no member named `kick_process_fn'

kernel/sched.c:195:28: macro "sched_exec" passed 1 arguments, but takes just 0

kernel/sched.c: At top level:

kernel/sched.c:196: error: syntax error before '{' token

make[1]: *** [kernel/sched.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2
```

----------

## xiphux

Ah, you're on UP, right?  The SMP functions are defined as empty macros for UP, but since I run SMP, I didn't come across those errors.  I conditionalized kick_process and sched_exec and committed to cvs; let me know if you see others.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i still get a compile error on kernel/sched.c

```
  CC      kernel/sched.o

kernel/sched.c:111: error: parse error before "do"

make[1]: *** [kernel/sched.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

```

*EDIT* It goes away if i enable SMP

*EDIT 2* that previous workaround just exposed a new error

```
  CC      mm/oom_kill.o

mm/oom_kill.c: In function `__oom_kill_task':

mm/oom_kill.c:174: error: structure has no member named `time_slice'

make[1]: *** [mm/oom_kill.o] Error 1

make: *** [mm] Error 2
```

----------

## xiphux

Ergh, I forgot about that little nicksched bit.  I fixed it in cvs.  As for the non-smp errors; I'll try to go through and find as much of it as possible, but you might just want to leave smp on for now.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

the errors just keep on coming, this time an undefined symbol

```
kernel/built-in.o(.init.text+0xa1): In function `scheduler_setup':

: undefined reference to `sched_xsched'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

*EDIT* there are more undefined symbols in the modules, i'll have more info after i try a configuration change, i already worked around the first undefined symbol by adding xsched to the compile list.

----------

## xiphux

Yeah, with a massive rewrite like this, shit was bound to happen...

The xsched thing is probably just something I forgot to conditionalize.  And unfortunately, I haven't gotten all the exports right yet, since I only use a couple modules.  Maybe a make allyesconfig is in order...

However, I would like to report that I have successfully gotten the boot-time scheduler selection to work!  The key was in the architecture-specific early parameter parsing.  (For example, disabling hyperthreading, disabling acpi interrupts, etc... the scheduler needs to know that stuff)  At the moment I've only added x86 support since it's what I and most of the rest of the world use.  But if you need a different arch, I can add it.

I also ran uniprocessor compiles, so that should hopefully be sorted out.

Unfortunately, I can't commit it tonight.  I've been up so late kernel hacking that as it is, I'll only get 3 hours of sleep for my first class.  There are still some bugs that I want to fix - for example, staircase sometimes oopses on boot, nicksched sometimes oopses on shutdown, etc.  I also want to add voluntary preempt again, which will take longer than usual since the sched code is very different now.  But I promise, I'll do all that tomorrow...

This is great!  It might still be in its infancy, and it might be a rocky path getting there, but I'm glad that a major project like this is finally coming to fruition. (Sorry, this is the biggest single hack that I've done to date, so I'm excited.  I'll drink to that...)

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

```
*** Warning: "sleep_on_timeout" [net/sunrpc/sunrpc.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "sleep_on_timeout" [fs/lockd/lockd.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "kernel_locked" [drivers/serial/serial_core.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "sleep_on_timeout" [drivers/media/video/saa7110.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "io_schedule" [drivers/md/dm-mod.ko] undefined!

```

These are the errors i get with all the schedulers compiled in

```
*** Warning: "yield" [net/unix/unix.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "sleep_on_timeout" [net/sunrpc/sunrpc.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "yield" [net/sunrpc/sunrpc.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "yield" [fs/reiserfs/reiserfs.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "yield" [fs/nfs/nfs.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "sleep_on_timeout" [fs/lockd/lockd.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "yield" [fs/jfs/jfs.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "yield" [fs/jbd/jbd.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "yield" [fs/cachefs/cachefs.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "yield" [drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "kernel_locked" [drivers/serial/serial_core.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "yield" [drivers/net/wireless/hostap_plx.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "yield" [drivers/net/wireless/hostap_pci.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "yield" [drivers/net/sungem.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "yield" [drivers/net/sis900.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "yield" [drivers/net/depca.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "sleep_on_timeout" [drivers/media/video/saa7110.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "io_schedule" [drivers/md/dm-mod.ko] undefined!
```

These are the undefined symbols if i take out the default and nicksched process schedulers. (the hostap modules are from a patch i added myself)

*EDIT* 2.6.9-rc3-mm2 is out

----------

## xiphux

Ok, I've updated cvs with -mm2, the latest voluntary preempt, and the working boot-selectable schedulers.  The boot parameter is "scheduler=", and the options are:

scheduler=default

scheduler=nicksched

scheduler=staircase

scheduler=xsched

And the boot-time scheduler config option is still in, so you can choose which it defaults to.

Now i'm going to get cracking on the bugs that have popped up (undefined symbols, missed conditionals, etc etc).

Dunno how the new scheduling code will go for everyone; let me know.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

latest cvs works great, only one undefined symbol in serial_core (kernel_locked), but i don't use my serial ports anyway, so its not a big deal.

----------

## xiphux

Did you mess around with the selectable schedulers at all, or did you notice a performance difference or anything?  I'm curious to see if my messing around had any bad side effects...

Thanks for the headsup about the undefined symbol, it's so hard to catch them with only one configuration.  Let me know if you see any more.

I'll try to re-add the newest versions of vesafb-tng and/or fbsplash, and maybe (finally) make another release, since I've got almost everything I really want in.  That is, if I don't hear about any major disasters soon...

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

performance is better than the last cvs version that worked (based on 2.6.9-rc2-mm4), i only compiled staircase in because i don't like to have any more code compiled in the kernel than i need to and i was finally able to compile it without SMP enabled.

*EDIT* I'm getting random lock-ups with staircase, the same lock-ups were present in the previous working version of xx-sources, also, when i put scheduler=xsched (i recompiled the kernel with all the schedulers in it) in my kernel parameters my computer locks up immediately after the display initalizes, i'm going to try with nicksched and default later on. Another thing to note is that i think the staircase lock-ups may be related to reiser4 (i recently converted all my partitions to reiser4), I'm going to see if the same lock-ups occur with default and nicksched, if that's the case than the problem is probably with reiser4.

----------

## 4nykey

Speaking of undefined symbols, I've got couple:

 *Quote:*   

>   LD      .tmp_vmlinux1
> 
> init/built-in.o(.text+0x244): In function `init':
> 
> : undefined reference to `sched_init_smp'
> ...

 

----------

## xiphux

4nykey, I fixed the sched_init_smp reference and will commit it to cvs soon.  The vesafb error is probably just the changes to fbdev in -mm, so it shouldn't be too hard to track down.

Evil Dark Archon, I run reiser4 on almost all of my system partitions, too, and I've been able to boot into all 4 scheds.  Admittedly, I haven't run for any extended period of time with the others, but I'll probably boot into and run staircase for a while to see if I get the same thing.  But the xsched thing is weird, since it's the one I always use, so it's usually the one I make sure is working first. What's the last thing(s) that get printed on the screen before the freeze?  You might also want to try 'debug' and/or 'initcall_debug'.

If the staircase thing was present in earlier versions, then it may just be that one copy of staircase in xx.  (Something was mistyped, incorrectly merged, whatever).  I might try a fresh merge when I update to the newest version of Staircase.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

well for xsched the last thing it prints is it detecting my IDE controller (amd74xx, nforce 2 chipset), with nicksched it oopses after loading the module for my SATA control (sata_sil). The default scheduler is the only one that works without any problems what-so-ever.

----------

## xiphux

Huh, weird.  Detects the IDE controller as in, after ethernet card detection and before usb detection?

Basically, I want to detect whether the error is happening in the scheduling initialization, which is the most delicate part due to all my screwing around, or later on, after the scheduler's been initialized.  It'll help narrow down which functions to look at.

And also, what does the serial ata oops look like?  (like the list of calls it last made in the stack, screw the hex stuff)  Did you have any undefined symbols with the module?

And I also _think_ I may have found the staircase thing you were talking about.  It's actually a real oops and not a lockup, it's just that when you're in X, you're not really going to see the system console anymore.  Try running it in console mode for a bit, maybe do something cpu/disk intensive (it happened to me when I was applying a large stack of patches).  The specific oops I saw was in dequeue_task(), as called from schedule().  Since there's only one dequeue_task in schedule (for tasks that are PF_YIELDED), it helps narrow things down, but it still leaves me to figure out _why_ it's oopsing...

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i didn't see an oops in console mode, i was running in console mode for quite a while and all it did was lock up. I'll write down the sata oops and post it here when i get the chance (got school in a half-hour).

*EDIT* The last thing to show up for xsched is actually something about ksoftirqd being initialized. and i still get lockups (no oops message) with staircase even with the latest CVS update. I'll have to recompile my kernel with kallsyms to provide a useful oops message for the nicksched bug.

*EDIT 2* 2.6.9-rc3-mm3 is out

----------

## 4nykey

I've got tng to compile:

```
--- drivers/video/vesafb-thread.c       12 Sep 2004 02:32:42 -0000      1.5

+++ drivers/video/vesafb-thread.c       10 Oct 2004 13:55:15 -0000

@@ -521,8 +521,8 @@

        vma.vm_mm = current->active_mm;

        vma.vm_page_prot.pgprot = PROT_READ | PROT_EXEC | PROT_WRITE;

-       ret = remap_page_range(&vma, 0x000000, __pa(mem), REAL_MEM_SIZE, vma.vm_page_prot);

-       ret += remap_page_range(&vma, 0x0a0000, 0x0a0000, 0x100000 - 0x0a0000, vma.vm_page_prot);

+       ret = io_remap_page_range(&vma, 0x000000, __pa(mem), REAL_MEM_SIZE, vma.vm_page_prot);

+       ret += io_remap_page_range(&vma, 0x0a0000, 0x0a0000, 0x100000 - 0x0a0000, vma.vm_page_prot);

        if (ret) {

                printk(KERN_ERR "vesafb thread: memory remapping failed\n");

--- drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c  17 Sep 2004 16:33:40 -0000      1.12

+++ drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c  10 Oct 2004 13:55:22 -0000

@@ -1062,8 +1062,10 @@

 int __init vesafb_init(void)

 {

        int ret;

+       char *option = NULL;

-       vesafb_setup(fb_get_options("vesafb"));

+       fb_get_options("vesafb", &option);

+       vesafb_setup(option);

        ret = driver_register(&vesafb_driver);

        if (!ret) {
```

vesafb-tng.c from newer tng patch, vesafb-thread.c is a blind shot, seems to work nevertheless.

As for schedulers,

with staircase playing music is skippy, any stressing makes everything sluggish etc.,

xsched won't boot (hangs on 'PCI: Disabling Via external APIC routing', after this one usually come vesafb messages),

nicksched seems fine (running it for ~15h now, mostly in X, emerging, encoding video, playing music, browsing), although not very responsive

----------

## xiphux

For some reason, I haven't been able to get onto the forums for the past couple of days, dunno if this was the case with anyone else.

I merged to -mm3, but I was having problems booting until recently.  (It turned out to be a combination of HRT being broken as well as a badly merged voluntary-preempt.  I dropped HRT and re-merged VP from scratch, and all seems well.)

I also upgraded to the latest staircase, 8.I (or 8.H_test1 if you want to be specific).  And I noticed that there were some changes in the exact piece of code that was oopsing out (dequeue_task in schedule()), so hopefully things will be a bit smoother.

One thing you might want to do to test responsiveness is to use the preempt latency timing thing in voluntary-preempt, and see if you get anything informative from that.  And you are renicing X for the right schedulers, right?  (Renice with nicksched and xsched, leave default for the others)

Actually, I'm not really certain about this, but it's quite possible that preempt is actually _decreasing_ performance.  Preempt coding is extremely difficult to get right, since the code no longer executes in a straightforward manner like you write it to.  And since I tore the scheduling code apart and redid it, it'll probably take some time and study to get the preempt bits working smoothly.  You might want to try disabling preempt and seeing how things are.

I'll add in the bit for vesafb-tng.c shortly, but the fix for vesafb-thread.c is actually not right; io_remap_page_range is not the same thing as remap_page_range.  remap_page_range is slowly being abstracted into the more generic remap_pfn_range, which is almost the same thing.  remap_page_range takes into account the PAGE_SHIFT, which varies across architectures.  But in -mm, they took it out just so things would break so they could find stray instances of remap_page_range.  Those two lines should actually look like:

```
ret = remap_pfn_range(&vma, 0x000000, __pa(mem) >> PAGE_SHIFT, REAL_MEM_SIZE, vma.vm_page_prot);

ret += remap_pfn_range(&vma, 0x0a0000, 0x0a0000 >> PAGE_SHIFT, 0x100000 - 0x0a0000, vma.vm_page_prot);

```

You can look at the broken-out patches in -mm, more specifically:  convert-users-of-remap_page_range-under-*-to-use-remap_pfn_range.patch.

That's fixed in the latest cvs, I think.  If not, it will be momentarily.

[edit]

That other vesafb-tng.c bit was already in the latest cvs.

[/edit]

[edit2]

Er.. actually, io_remap_page_range is the same thing as remap_pfn_range  with the page shift, at least on x86.  I still think they'd rather have people use remap_pfn_page since it's architecture-agnostic, as opposed to io_remap_page_range, which is defined differently for every arch.

[/edit2]

----------

## 4nykey

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> And you are renicing X for the right schedulers, right?  (Renice with nicksched and xsched, leave default for the others)

 

Heh, actualy I wasn't, now I added alias for

 *Quote:*   

> egrep -q X\|Nick /proc/xx && renice -10 -p `ps -C X -o pid=`

 so hopefully won't miss it anymore.

OTOH I'm running Nicksched now (since couldn't boot staircase this time either) w/o renicing and it feels all fine.

----------

## planet-admin

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

> latest cvs works great, only one undefined symbol in serial_core (kernel_locked), but i don't use my serial ports anyway, so its not a big deal.

 

This is related to smp.....it occured whenever I tried to compile ndiswrapper(as an aside here)....the fix for THAT was to add the line 

#include <linux/smp_lock.h>

to ndiswrapper.h

Michael

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

so far so good, its good to see staircase working again.

----------

## xiphux

Committing sources synced with 2.6.9-rc4-mm1 as I type.  Also updated to the latest voluntary preempt with the realtime extensions (although enabling the realtime stuff doesn't work for me).  Hopefully this kernel will survive so I can make a release before 2.6.9 comes out within the week.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

new version of realtime-preemption (-U1) just hit lkml this morning, some of the changes in the -U versions look very interesting.

----------

## xiphux

Yeah, I saw that.  I merged U1 and will commit it in a bit, but I've tried it and it's still very, very rusty.  All my peripherals don't work because their hardirqs are being preempted (since realtime requires all the preempt options).  Plus, I'm noticing that while the realtime kernel has good latency and responds quickly, the overall performance is worse - loads that normally wouldn't make things slow end up dragging things down a lot.  (Then, again, I suppose that is the point of the realtime stuff... running few tasks at realtime priority, as opposed to balancing between many normal priority tasks...)

----------

## xiphux

It seems that the kernel development has stagnated a bit, so I decided to make a release.  It's been a long time, and it's actually the first release with the boot-selectable schedulers.  I don't know if everything will work perfectly, but we'll see.  It works for me.

I'm committing to CVS now, then I'll diff and compress a patch, and then roll up the broken-out patches.  Should be up within the next hour or so.

There isn't a whole lot different than what's been in CVS up till now.  Based on 2.6.9-rc4-mm1.  I updated to the latest staircase, 8.K.  There isn't any mapped watermark because it's incompatible with Nick's tweaks that have been making their way into -mm.

The latest voluntary preempt, -U4, is in.  A note about that:  in -U4, the behavior of the max-latency tracing is a little different.  The idea of the max-latency tracing is to record the maximum latency, and when a task beats that for a new maximum latency, print out a trace of it.  But the behavior in -U4, if I'm reading these traces correctly, is to start with no maximum latency at all.  Since the highest latencies on a system _should_ be during the boot process, you'll see a lot of traces go by as it first boots, up until about when it mounts the filesystems.  These will have tiny latencies, since we're starting from scratch - 2us max, then 4 us max, then 10 us max, etc.  So don't worry about those if you see them.  It's really only when a normal user task has a higher latency than the initial boot that it's a concern.

Although, it's been interesting to note the various max boot latencies as I test booted into the different schedulers; the results were for the most part what I expected.  Staircase had the lowest max boot latency (low 100's), which makes sense since it's designed for low latency and interactivity.  The default came next (low 200s +).  Xsched came next, and Nicksched was last - that makes sense, since nicksched is designed for balance and not particularly latency, and xsched uses the nicksched calculations but on a single-array setup, which is slightly more latency-friendly.

Another note, on the issue of irq preemption: while I still can't use hardirq preemption, one thing i've noticed is that my system is actually better _without_ softirq preemption, either.  When I have softirq preemption on, ksoftirqd is always eating up over 25% of my processor.  When I turn that off, it eases up.  I dunno if this is the case with other people's computers...

Unfortunately, there's no splash yet.  Spock still doesn't keep up with the -mm fbdev changes, and I really don't blame him.

That's pretty much it.  The release is 2.6.9-rc4-xx3, since it went through a couple test phases as xx1 and xx2.

As always, the sourceforge project page:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/xx-sources

----------

## eldiablo

Have anyone tested this kernel on a AMD64 platform?

Is it runnning as smooth as on x86?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

2.6.9-mm1 is out, and the crowd goes wild!

----------

## xiphux

Sorry for the lack of updates; I have a rough midterm coming up this week, so I haven't really had much free time...

Ok, I thought about things a little bit.  I think I'm probably going to stop basing xx on the latest mm's, for a number of reasons:

1. I want to use gensplash again.

2. akpm is a machine.

3. Since it's a testbed, while the newest stuff makes it in, sometimes busted stuff makes it in.  For example, 2.6.9-mm1 has something in it that completely breaks lvm, making my system unbootable.  I'm still trying to hunt down the source of it.

4. While I wish I could sit here and kernel hack all day like the old days, I don't really have the time anymore.

However, this does not mean that I'm going to drop mm.  What I intend to do is follow mm's as they release just like before, but just checking out the new stuff.  I'll add in stuff that's worthwhile, including, but not limited to:

1. Reiser4

2. scheduling fixes

3. patches that have a known and noticeable positive effect

But stuff like typo corrections, fixes for arches that no one here uses, etc, don't really need to go in.  I'll let them take care of merging that.

Hopefully this will make things a little easier for everyone.  It will be a little less frantic work for me, hopefully less broken things (on the whole), and probably more chances for actual releases.

So I'll start by syncing up to 2.6.10-rc1, and then poking through the massive list of mm patches and picking out the good ones.  Sound good?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

sounds very good, i'll be looking forward to the next cvs commit.

----------

## chrissicool

I used xx-sources from the very beginning. I always liked the newest stuff. But I think it is a good choice not to base on mm too heavy. It breaks too often lately (due to the new development process?).

The only thing I miss in xx is the DSDT patch for initrds (http://gaugusch.at/kernel.shtml)

Looking forward for the next commit.

cc

----------

## xiphux

I can add the dsdt initrd patch if you want.  But I thought it was redundant since acpi has an option to include one right into the kernel... ?

In other news, after meticulous testing (or rather, starting with nothing, adding a couple patches, test booting, adding a couple more, etc...)  I found the patch that was breaking my lvm.  It was dio-handle-eof.patch, a patch to change the direct io code to shorten the read and return the number of bytes read if someone tries to read past the end of a device, instead of returning -EIO like before.  It didn't occur to me because I don't know enough about the lvm code to know why exactly this breaks stuff.  (I was trying to back out device-mapper and ide patches)

So now that that's fixed, hopefully I'll be able to make a commit soon.

[edit]

I'm committing right now.  I've updated to 2.6.10-rc1, with some stuff from 2.6.10-rc1-mm1.  Unfortunately, I had to leave out gensplash since spock's page doesn't have the 2.6.10-rc1 patches up, even though it says it does.  I'll add it as soon as they do show up, though.  Also, it seems I've done something to break xsched; I'm looking into it.  I'm going to check out the cpu load balancing and vm stuff in 2.6.10-rc1-mm2, and see if it's worth adding.

[/edit]

[edit2]

... Is it just me, or did Con Kolivas do exactly what I did several weeks prior?

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/10/30/75

[/edit2]

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

spock has the 2.6.10-rc1 patches for fbsplash up, i would patch it in my own tree myself but there is one reject that i don't know how to fix.

----------

## xiphux

Sorry for the delay, been busy.

I tried the fbsplash patches, and while I fixed the rejects, there are still a bunch of fb changes that break compilation.  (it's in linus.patch in -mm, which means it's about to be merged into mainline)  And since linus.patch is a big rolled up patch, I can't track down each specific change.  What I'll probably do is add it when the next mainline release candidate comes out, and from there watch the -mm fbdev changes closely, which will be easier since they'll come in initially in individual patch form.

The other reason I haven't been around is I've been looking into plugsched, Con Kolivas' version of the boot-time selectable scheduler system.  The way it was done is almost _exactly_ the same way I did it, which is interesting.  But since they (Con and William Lee Irwin III) have more experience with that stuff, they were able make things a bit better in certain spots.  (for example, they knew how to correctly re-initialize the scheduler without resorting to architecture-specific boot parameters, minimized the number of duplicate functions, and other minor optimizations)

So I've been taking the time to undo my version and add in plugsched.  However, it's almost done.  Pretty soon (tonight or tomorrow), after just a bit more testing and after I finish un-breaking xsched, I can commit a version of xx with plugsched and parts of 2.6.10-rc1-mm2.

[edit]

Committing now.  Has the worthwhile parts of 2.6.10-rc1-mm2, and plugsched.  It's almost exactly the same as before, it's just that the boot parameter has changed from 'scheduler=' to 'cpusched='.  Con nicknamed the default scheduler 'ingosched', so that's the name used to load the stock scheduler.  That and the option moved from 'Extra xx options' to 'Processor features', since it's not an xx-specific feature anymore.  Con has it so that the default bootup scheduler is an option, but actually compiling each scheduler in can only be changed via the embedded menu, otherwise all are compiled in (in case you were wondering where that option went).

Oh yeah, and un-broke xsched.  Actually, made a lot of changes, so the version is at v03a.  (in case you haven't figured it out, the last letter increments with minor updates and the number increments with major updates)

[/edit]

[edit2]

I'm going to be doing another audit/cleanout of the patches, so let me know if something you use is missing.

[/edit2]

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

it would be great if realtime preempt were put back in, i'm not sure how possible that is since xx-sources is not using the full -mm.

----------

## xiphux

I'll see what I can do.  I don't think it should be _that_ bad, since the large amount of preempt stuff that rt-preempt builds on is still in xx.

But I originally stopped keeping up with it because I stopped using preempt entirely; for some reason, that and whatever bad sectors on my hard drive were triggering lockups every time I tried to access that area of the disk.  (/usr and /var... not good)

----------

## gilkyboy

xiphux, would it be possible to put a link to your sources in your first thread, be that editing or whatnot.  When I want to try your newest kernel, I always forget what page the link is on.  Keep up the great work.

----------

## xiphux

I put a link to the sourceforge page in the first post.

I hope to commit a version synced up with 2.6.10-rc1-mm3 soon.  I've just been struggling with some mount problems created by the 4level page table patches added.

I've also been fighting with two relatively intrusive patches, hi-res timers and the realtime-preempt patch.

The problem with the hi-res timers at the moment is the sched domain tunables.  Since you can set all the timings and settings for the domains during runtime, the system is a little more dependent on the timer system being accurate.  (as opposed to having all hardcoded values before)  And since the hi-res timers change the way the timer system works, it causes oopses in the sched domains.

The problem with realtime preempt is that it's very instrusive.  For example, there are a number of new scheduling functions that involve priorities for mutexes, which means these functions have to be ported over to the other schedulers.  So the sheer amount of stuff that has to be merged by hand is quite a lot, especially working around plugsched.  Plus, it's such a dangerous change that one little thing wrong can cause the whole setup to oops.  But I think it's just a matter of time before I get it.

I mailed my patch for the creation of scheduler specific sysctls to Con Kolivas, but he said he was planning on using sysfs instead.  So, taking the cue, I wrote up a sysfs interface for plugsched.  I mailed that too but haven't gotten a response yet.  So it's very much like the /proc/sys/sched controls, except it's in /sys/sched/<scheduler name>/.  I decided to leave the  /proc sysctls in too, which is redundant, but I don't want people to freak out if their sysctls disappear.

[edit]

I updated cvs to -mm3, but I forgot to mention it, sorry.  So I've already ended up updating to -mm4.  Nothing has really changed that much; just plugsched is updated and a couple other miscellaneous things.  I'm still working on rt-preempt; that's proving to be one tough patch.

[/edit]

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

2.6.10-rc2-mm1 just came out and it looks like most of the fb changes in -mm have been merged upstream.

----------

## xiphux

Apologies, I've been ungodly busy.  I'm syncing up with 2.6.10-rc2-mm1 now.  To get things up quicker, I'll do a minimum of messing around with mm, just sync up the tree as it is, and then commit.  After I have a working updated copy in cvs, I'll work on changes (fbsplash, etc).

[edit]

I'm committing a version synced up with 2.6.10-rc2-mm2 right now.  After that's done, I'll start catching up on other patches.

[/edit]

[edit 20041201]

Yeah, it's been a long time.

I hate to say this, but unfortunately, I will not be able to work on xx-sources for most of the month of December.  (Half-Life 2 was addictive like crack, the heat from the system toasted my laptop's hard drives as well as other hardware components... not a pretty situation)  I can use my basic system, but my data drives with all my free space and kernel work are out of commission.  I have ordered another laptop, but it still needs to be assembled and sent out, so it probably won't be ready for a few weeks.  (Probably around winter break time)

So I haven't forgotten about xx-sources; I intend to continue.  I just can't for a few weeks.  If you're bored and want to work on it for the month I can't, I can give cvs access if anyone's interested.

Although the upside is that the new machine will be an AMD64, so I'll have a bunch of new things to work on and fix, my first target being Reiser4 on x86-64.

[/edit]

----------

## eldiablo

So, is this project dead, or is it just looking like it is?  :Wink: 

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

It's just looking like it is, xiphux's computer got fried and he's waiting on a new one and it won't come until late this month or sometime next month. So don't expect any updates 'till January.

----------

## xiphux

"... and I am as the phoenix, arisen from ashes, reborn of flame..."

*ahem* Sorry.  Anyway, I'm back.  Just got the new computer yesterday, and got gentoo compiled and everything moved over today.  So now, unfortunately, I need to catch up on the stuff I've missed with regards to kernel development, so that's what I'll be doing.

Well, actually, the first thing I need to do is get xx to even compile and boot on this amd64 machine...

I don't know how long catching up will take, since I don't really know how much I've missed.  But if there's something new and cool that you'd like to see included, then go ahead and ask, because I'm so far out of the loop that it'll almost certainly be news to me...

So nothing really earth-shaking for you right now, but at least development has started again.

----------

## MrApples

welcome back, and good luck with all the catching up

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

4 words: cfq time slices patch: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/axboe/patches/v2.6/2.6.11-rc1/

----------

## eldiablo

Welcome back  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xiphux

I've kind of caught up.  I think.  I've synced up against 2.6.11-rc1 with some of -mm1, with mostly the same patch list as before, plus the cfq time slices patch, fbsplash, and a couple other little things from -ck.  I'll be able to commit to cvs a little later.

The kernel boots and runs ok on my amd64 machine as well as my old x86 laptop, although there are more warnings in the amd64 compile I haven't fixed yet.  However, I'm unable to use the kernel on my amd64 laptop because of a curious problem: while I'm on the console doing anything on the commandline or through directfb, the keyboard works fine, but when I get into X, it completely stops working.  I can't type anything, can't terminate with ctl-alt-bksp, can't even use the magic sysrq keys.  And once I quit out of X, it's fine again.  I've reverted and it's still a problem even with stock 2.6.11-rc1, and I highly doubt it's a configuration change since it's pretty much the same config as the one I'm using for gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r14 with just the extra features filled in, but I'm still looking into it.

Weird.  But there's a thread on the lkml right now where people are having similar keyboard issues, so I'm following that.  So I haven't really been able to test this kernel a lot, but we'll see how it goes.  I just hope I haven't gotten too rusty at this...

[edit]

I'm a big dumb idiot.  The event device numbers switched around between the kernel versions, so the keyboard and touchpad event devices switched.  And it was trying to read touchpad mouse movements from the keyboard events, and the actual keyboard events weren't getting through... oops.  Oh well.

[/edit]

----------

## xiphux

I normally don't bump a thread when I'm already the last poster, to avoid drawing attention.  But I'm making another release, 2.6.11-rc1-xx2.  CVS has been changing frequently, but it's been a while since the last release, so there are some significant differences.

Based on and applies to 2.6.11-rc1.  Has most of the worthwhile parts of -mm1.  Peter Williams, who took over the plugsched project from Con Kolivas,  just released Plugsched version 2.0 not too long ago, but I chose not to convert over.  There are two main differences in version 2 of plugsched:  1 - proc tunables are in sysfs now.  But this patch came from me in the first place (plus I'm mentioned in the announcement... I like getting credit for my work), and it's been in -xx for a while now, so there's nothing new.  2 - he did an abstraction of the scheduler runqueue, so all the schedulers would use the same common runqueue.  While good for plugsched overall, it's set up so that the static_prio is fixed across all schedulers.  This presents issues for nicksched (and, in turn, xsched), since nicksched has a 1.5x bigger static_prio range.  In the end, it wasn't worth the effort.

Staircase is updated to 10.3.  Fbsplash is back in and works fine, even on my 1680x1050 widescreen.  Re-added mapped watermark and the nvidia fix from -ck.  I took out the cfq timeslices patch that was in cvs for a while - ck was seeing some serious issues with it on his mailing list, and I occasionally noticed less-than-satisfactory performance on my machine.  It's just a bit too early.

There are a couple patches from the LKML that redo the way memory is allocated.  Theoretically, it should make better and more efficient use of your ram.  I also added the genetic lib that everyone else jumped on while I was gone.  It only tunes the AS io scheduler at the moment, since that was really simple to implement (aside from a little fiddling to make it work correctly with the modular schedulers).  Adding it to each and every cpu scheduler would be a real pain, and genetically tuning the cpu scheduler is a terrible idea, anyway.  Although I might extend it to cover CFQ too if I get bored sometime.

I've compiled and test booted all the cpu schedulers (ingosched, staircase, nicksched, xsched) on both i386 and amd64, it all works fine.  I'm using it on my main amd64 machine right now, so amd64 users can be fairly certain this kernel works for them.  (Well, it all works for me... hopefully it will for everyone else too)

As always, use cpusched=foo to choose a scheduler at boot.  Should be up at http://sourceforge.net/projects/xx-sources/ within the hour, and then CVS after that.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

```
drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x9182b): In function `input_event':

: undefined reference to `add_input_randomness'

net/built-in.o(.text+0x39d19): In function `tcp_v4_connect':

: undefined reference to `secure_tcp_port_ephemeral'

make: *** [vmlinux] Error 1
```

*EDIT* this was on i386 arch and the problem is the fortuna random number generator, compiling on x86_64 to see if its a problem there too. If it's a i386 only problem, i'll post my .config too.

----------

## xiphux

Yeah, Fortuna did have some issues.  I remember that it would fire off hundreds of smp debugging messages, but I don't know enough about RNGs and cryptography to fix it, and I think the author only did it as a side project or something.

I guess it's in more for the coolness factor than anything....

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

new -mm out (2.6.11-rc2-mm1), should probably leave the fortuna rng out because of the problems its having.

----------

## xiphux

Evil Dark Archon's going to be helping out with CVS and releases, since I'm finding myself short on time lately.

----------

